# Every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy? Not true.



## Street Juice (Jul 21, 2019)

The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.

The role the average Jew plays in the conspiracy is limited to two things:

it is perfectly understood that the consummation of the Jewish triumph will not be distasteful to any Jew, and 

if the methods to be used toward the end are a bit violent, every Jew can be depended upon to see in that violence a very insufficient retribution visited upon the Gentile world for the sufferings which it has caused the children of Israel throughout the centuries.
The Jewish users of this forum provide ample evidence that #2 is true. As for #1, I can only assume it is true. But, when taken together, those two conditions provide sufficient condition in themselves for the viability of a secret Zionist world conspiracy. It would therefore behoove those Jews, it seems to me, who take offense at any suggestion of the existence of such conspiracy to take care to ensure both #1 and #2 are not the case insofar as his own individual case is concerned. It is, after all, morally indefensible to do otherwise.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 21, 2019)

Let me get this strait. The Joos have a massive conspiracy to conquer the world, but they don't all know about it, but the key to it's success is that when they finally find out about it, they will all support it and any violence that is necessary.  Are there any secret hand shakes, or code words we need to be on the lookout for?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> 
> The role the average Jew plays in the conspiracy is limited to two things:
> 
> ...




The Jewish people make up LESS then  ,2 percent of the total population. That is NOT 2 percent; its less then 2/10 of 1 Percent.   To believe that such a few have such power a symptom of your paranoia and inferiority


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> ...



I was going to tell him he was bat shit crazy.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 21, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Let me get this strait. The Joos have a massive conspiracy to conquer the world, but they don't all know about it, but the key to it's success is that when they finally find out about it, they will all support it and any violence that is necessary.  Are there any secret hand shakes, or code words we need to be on the lookout for?


No, no secret handshakes, but you do have to pretend to fuck the wall of an old Roman fort in Jerusalem, code word: "onlydemocracyinmiddleeast". Other than that, I think you got it.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Let me get this strait. The Joos have a massive conspiracy to conquer the world, but they don't all know about it, but the key to it's success is that when they finally find out about it, they will all support it and any violence that is necessary.  Are there any secret hand shakes, or code words we need to be on the lookout for?
> ...



You're just trying to scare people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 21, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> ...



Yet, make up 50% of Democrat funding, and own most media, Hollywood & social media.
That's an enormous amount of power,
and
 most Americans are even circumcised, a lot of foods are Kosher labeled in the USA.

You guys didn't assimilate, 
you assimilated us goys.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 21, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> ...


Call me paranoid, but, it seems to me, if 2/10 of one percent of the population owns one hundred percent of the top movie studios, controls one hundred percent of the top media outlets, commands votes for its pet issues of 435 - 0 in the House and 100 - 0 in the Senate, and is now more equal than others under Florida law, then something is up. 

As a Jewish supremacist, of course, you believe everyone is inferior to you--that Jewish superiority accounts for those lopsided numbers. I believe something more diabolical is at work, for example, such bad faith misdirection as the dishonest argument that, because Gentiles outnumber Jews, Jews couldn't possibly subjugate them.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Education is a Torah mandate; it’s not an option.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> 
> The role the average Jew plays in the conspiracy is limited to two things:
> 
> ...




This is a joke, right?  Were you getting bored on StormFront and decided to troll here? 

As far as I can tell, the Jews are doing well just to SURVIVE from the persecution and homicidal desires of fuckwads like you.


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Call me paranoid.



You're PARANOID.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> 
> The role the average Jew plays in the conspiracy is limited to two things:
> 
> ...




If i sell out like a good goy cattle can i get in on that jew gold ?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Maybe you’re worshipping the wrong God?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Call me paranoid.
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 21, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> ...


Just be a good Noachide.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> 
> The role the average Jew plays in the conspiracy is limited to two things:
> 
> ...




Wtf is this?!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 21, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



We all try dont we


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 21, 2019)

Dude, OP, I know they told you not to take the brown acid, why didn't you listen?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 21, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


You have no idea how complex Noachide laws are.
No one would have time for a barroom brawl.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 21, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Education is a Torah mandate; it’s not an option.


Other tenets of Judaism include subterfuge, blackmail, racism, cronyism, corruption, nepotism, usury, genocide, financial predation, and enslavement. Some are only options, however, not mandates. But, so?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 21, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




I thought they were basic laws like the 10 commandments


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



I believe a lot of Jews back in the day had a lot of talent, and also some greedy and business savvy satellite friends or relatives. 
(As far as Hollywood goes)


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Education is a Torah mandate; it’s not an option.
> ...


Links?
I have a verse, you have hate.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Education is a Torah mandate; it’s not an option.
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 21, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


10 hyperlinks to 613 topics to 55,000 details.
It’s like visiting a lawyers office.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 21, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


OY
Can i just skim em 
AN No wonder jews from mid wood hate jews


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 21, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Assimilated Jews make up shit as they go along.
I don’t mind the ones who admit they know zip.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Education is a Torah mandate; it’s not an option.
> ...


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 21, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



“The great qualities of the people—honesty and frankness—are essentially vices in politics, because they dethrone more surely and more certainly than does the strongest enemy. These qualities are attributes of Gentile rule; we certainly must not be guided by them.”

“On the ruins of the hereditary aristocracy of the Gentiles we have set up the aristocracy of our educated class, and over all the aristocracy of money. We have established the basis of this new aristocracy on the basis of riches, which we control, and on the science guided by our wise men.”


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> 
> The role the average Jew plays in the conspiracy is limited to two things:
> 
> ...




Audacious advances to discover new treatments for psychiatric brain disorders


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


From which book, page are you quoting?


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jul 21, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Let me get this strait. The Joos have a massive conspiracy to conquer the world, but they don't all know about it, but the key to it's success is that when they finally find out about it, they will all support it and any violence that is necessary.  Are there any secret hand shakes, or code words we need to be on the lookout for?



I'm seriously considering joining --  as you put it -- "The Joos", to conquer the world and get Australia.  (If fellow, board member, Hossfly, already has dibs on Australia, I'll settle for Liechtenstein.)


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 21, 2019)

Ria_Longhorn said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> ...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 21, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



The Uneducated POLLACK speaks again.  The Jewish people didn’t “ assimilate “ because they are not Christians?
  What about Chinese, MUSLIMS, Hispanics, Indians, etc. etc. who come over, speak their own Language and don’t  assimilate?
 We are NOW to be blamed for Circumcision?? The POLLACK has PENIS ENVY


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



I stand corrected; we are superior to you and it will always be that way


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 21, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I stand corrected; we are superior to you and it will always be that way


Well, in terms of body count, certainly. 20th century victims of racial genocide? You guys slaughtered more innocents than anyone, including Mao. Getting yourselves thrown out of countries? No one holds a candle to you folks. Deicide? Jews again. Yep, you people excel.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 22, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...




And crystallized pee crust. 

I just remembered I was birthed by a Jew.


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 22, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > I stand corrected; we are superior to you and it will always be that way
> ...



Why do you hate Jews?


----------



## fncceo (Jul 22, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> 
> The role the average Jew plays in the conspiracy is limited to two things:
> 
> ...




Oh no... he's ON TO US!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## fncceo (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> you assimilated us goys



You're welcome...


----------



## fncceo (Jul 22, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> As a Jewish supremacist, of course, you believe everyone is inferior to you



Not everyone, but you've convinced me someone is.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 22, 2019)

Am I a bad man for LMAO right now?


----------



## fncceo (Jul 22, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Am I a bad man for LMAO right now?



How could you not?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Am I a bad man for LMAO right now?
> ...



I'm going to hell!


----------



## fncceo (Jul 22, 2019)

This is why I no longer fear anti-Semitism. It has truly become the ethos of the true moron.

The civilized world has turned its back on the concept of anti-Semitism and rejects its precepts.  There certainly are anti-Semites at large in the world, but they dare not publicly proclaim their hatred of Jews.  Their hatred it confined to anonymous Internet forums and websites like Jew Watch.

When someone, like our friend here, is dumb enough to spout his off, the vast majority of people will turn on him.

I cannot for the life of me understand how any high-ranking member of the Democrats thought it was a good idea to embrace the more anti-Semitic members of their party.  It cannot end well for them.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> This is why I no longer fear anti-Semitism. It has truly become the ethos of the true moron.
> 
> The civilized world has turned its back on the concept of anti-Semitism and rejects its precepts.  There certainly are anti-Semites at large in the world, but they dare not publicly proclaim their hatred of Jews.  Their hatred it confined to anonymous Internet forums and websites like Jew Watch.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but this guy probably has some form of imbalance or something. 

Not Sobie, Sobie's just a strange bird.

With Pee crust..blechhhhh.


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> 
> The role the average Jew plays in the conspiracy is limited to two things:
> 
> ...


Damn, looks like the cat is out of the bag now.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 22, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I no longer fear anti-Semitism. It has truly become the ethos of the true moron.
> ...



In real life, he probably works for Jews and this is his only outlet to vent.  That probably applies to Sobieski as well.  He certainly has some contact that has rubbed him the wrong way.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 22, 2019)

Now that we've been exposed.  It's an opportunity to play one of my favorite videos...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



I've really never had a Jew rub me the wrong way. Not even the old man I used to get into it with.

He turned to me one day and said "Bah! Fuck You!"


----------



## fncceo (Jul 22, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> I've really never had a Jew rub me the wrong way



You've never met my ex... lucky boy.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I've really never had a Jew rub me the wrong way
> ...



All my Jewish GFs were rather innocent and I was the bad boy.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 22, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> I believe a lot of Jews back in the day had a lot of talent,



Do you really want to know how Hollywood got started?

Back in the early part of the 20th Century, there were a lot of immigrant Jews in places like New York and Philadelphia.  Many of these immigrants were singers, actors and playwrights from the active Yiddish theaters of Europe.  A lot of Jews from this community broke out into Vaudeville and Jazz -- in the 1920's a huge number of the songwriters and jazz performers in America were Jews.

Being a performer was respected in the Jewish community, unlike many of the more conservative WASP families of the day.

Many of these talented people were attracted to the fledgling film industry centered in Southern California.  In California, rents were cheap and allowed studios to build sound stages and production facilities that were too expensive to build back East. 

Jews were singers, writers, actors, and even investors in this high-risk venture that was, in many ways, the Internet of its day.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 22, 2019)

Ria_Longhorn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Let me get this strait. The Joos have a massive conspiracy to conquer the world, but they don't all know about it, but the key to it's success is that when they finally find out about it, they will all support it and any violence that is necessary.  Are there any secret hand shakes, or code words we need to be on the lookout for?
> ...



Not much in that place. You can drive through it in five minutes without noticing.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I believe a lot of Jews back in the day had a lot of talent,
> ...



I already knew that. You know who was one of the most talented? That guy in your avatar's brother. He could play anything proficiently, dance, sing, be funny. He was amazing.  Whoops, not your avatar. I'm talking about Harpo Marx.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I believe a lot of Jews back in the day had a lot of talent,
> ...




Europe's loss. They've shot themselves in the foot, so many times.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Now that we've been exposed.  It's an opportunity to play one of my favorite videos...



Oy vey


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 22, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Now that we've been exposed.  It's an opportunity to play one of my favorite videos...
> ...



Ropey needs to see that one.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 22, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...




Looks like one of his.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



This one is funny. Can't be one of his.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 22, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




He's had me rotf with some of his stuff.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 22, 2019)

Mindful said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



 fncceo, or Ropey?


----------



## Mindful (Jul 22, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Ropey.

I don't see enough of fncceo.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 22, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Why do you hate Jews?


I only hate Jews that hate me.


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 22, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you hate Jews?
> ...



Why do you "hate" anyone?  And why do you believe that Jews hate you?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



 Because he knows he’s inferior


----------



## fncceo (Jul 22, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you hate Jews?
> ...



We don't hate you.  If we regard you at all, its as the layer of single celled life that gathers on the top of the pond.  A mildly interesting scientific curiosity. Not worthy of hate or love.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Now that we've been exposed.  It's an opportunity to play one of my favorite videos...



This Video is GREAT!!


----------



## fncceo (Jul 22, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Harpo Marx was, apparently, quite the witty guy.  A member of the Algonquin Round Table.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> This is why I no longer fear anti-Semitism. It has truly become the ethos of the true moron.


Haha..."anti-Semitism" i.e., noticing what Jews do.

Your fear has deep roots, since the OP was a paraphrase of text written in 1920.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> In real life, he probably works for Jews and this is his only outlet to vent. That probably applies to Sobieski as well. He certainly has some contact that has rubbed him the wrong way.



"A sure sign of a hasbara, idiot or troll is that he’ll ignore all of the points of the article to focus on the author himself, and this, we’ve seen repeatedly at Unz. Misdirection is the hasbara’s favorite tactic."


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 22, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Why do you "hate" anyone? And why do you believe that Jews hate you?


I was making a flip answer to a flip question. Here's what I hate: I hate the 1965 Immigration and Nationality Act, which permanently and utterly changed the country into which I was born, and is still changing it, with completely unpredictable results. Those results include the possibility of genocide for my people--something no one I knew growing up could have imagined would ever happen. If it weren't for the presence of Jews in this country, that law would never have been passed. In fact, when the bill was signed into law, it was celebrated across New York City as a great Jewish victory over the Gentiles. Thanks to Jews, we are becoming a minority in our own country completely unnecessarily. Not only that, but, thanks to a steady stream of anti-white propaganda out of Hollywood, and the relentless and increasingly strident anti-white hatred from the Jewish-controlled press, not only am I becoming a minority thanks to Jews, but, thanks to Jews, I am becoming a hated minority. 

Whites are the victims of hate, and that murderous hatred is Jewish.


----------



## Capri (Jul 22, 2019)

One cannot help but notice that those on the "philo-Semitic" side in this thread have replied with derision but haven't addressed any facts (though one did offer an historical explanation for the jews' dominance of Hollywood, that doesn't address the impact of such overwhelming dominance).

The fact is that jews do own and operate the world's central banks.
The fact is that this control over the world's money gives them enormous influence on all business operations that depend, for production or sales, on credit.
The fact is that the defense industry is deeply reliant on credit.
The fact is that this control over the world's money gives them enormous influence on governments.
The fact is that jews are the wealthiest overall sub-group in the US.
The fact is that this gives them even more influence over political candidates and office-holders in the world's most influential country.
The fact is that jews operate 5 of the 6 largest media companies.
The fact is that jews own America's most influential newspapers.
The fact is that this dominance of major media gives jews control over roughly 90% of all information consumed in the West.
The fact is that jews dominate new-media (such as Facebook and Alphabet).
The fact is that this gives jews gatekeeper power over a huge amount of internet-based information.

There are more such facts but posts can only go so so long.

The op was actually being fair and generous in making a distinction between "the jews" and all the jewish people.

It's only paranoia if it's baseless.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you "hate" anyone? And why do you believe that Jews hate you?
> ...



GOYIM ignorance and stupidity.  Kennedy and others who were for the Immigration Bill were not Jewish . Today the threat isn’t legal immigration it’s Illegal  immigration


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

Capri said:


> One cannot help but notice that those on the "philo-Semitic" side in this thread have replied with derision but haven't addressed any facts (though one did offer an historical explanation for the jews' dominance of Hollywood, that doesn't address the impact of such overwhelming dominance).
> 
> The fact is that jews do own and operate the world's central banks.
> The fact is that this control over the world's money gives them enormous influence on all business operations that depend, for production or sales, on credit.
> ...



You are right.,, We do dominate


----------



## fncceo (Jul 22, 2019)

Capri said:


> One cannot help but notice that those on the "philo-Semitic" side in this thread have replied with derision but haven't addressed any facts (though one did offer an historical explanation for the jews' dominance of Hollywood, that doesn't address the impact of such overwhelming dominance).
> 
> The fact is that jews do own and operate the world's central banks.
> The fact is that this control over the world's money gives them enormous influence on all business operations that depend, for production or sales, on credit.
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 22, 2019)

RE:  Every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy? Not true.
⁜→  Capri,  

How can I fact-check this.



Capri said:


> One cannot help but notice that those on the "philo-Semitic" side in this thread have replied with derision but haven't addressed any facts (though one did offer an historical explanation for the jews' dominance of Hollywood, that doesn't address the impact of such overwhelming dominance).
> 
> The fact is that jews do own and operate the world's central banks.
> The fact is that this control over the world's money gives them enormous influence on all business operations that depend, for production or sales, on credit.
> ...


*(QUESTION)*

What is your source for these "facts?"

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Capri (Jul 22, 2019)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy? Not true.
> ⁜→  Capri,
> 
> How can I fact-check this.
> ...


Fair question. I haven't got time right now to get together the information but will try to remember to put up at least some of it later today. Thank you.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 22, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You are right.,, We do dominate


Why, you anti-Semi-- oh, wait, that's right. YOU can say that. I can't. And that has nothing to do with why everyone always hates you.

Cancer also dominates.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Considering they lived 2,000 years among Christians, rejecting Christ, it's actually an insult to us they even exist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



I can't think of a heck of a lot of people not superior to you on this forum.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 22, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Kennedy was the junior senator from Massachusetts whose two brothers had just been murdered. The Jews pushing the bill understood the child-like sentimentality (or common human decency) of the Americans would act to prevent a bare-knuckles fight against the bill. They cynically exploited their own great crimes and made him the face of the bill. Kennedy spouted the lies about the bill that Cueller and Javits wrote for him and which the Jewish press traitorously published. A compromised Lyndon Johnson (think Epstein) signed the bill on Liberty Island on October 3, 1965 and that was the deciding battle in the centuries-long war between the Gentiles and the Jews. The triumphal march into the capital city occurred seven years later and was called Watergate.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



That’s right; Don’t blame the GENTILE who later on deliberately let a girl drown.  He wasn’t the only GOYIM for the bill.  As previously stated, the threat today is Illegal immigration


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Everybody is superior to you whether they’re on this forum or not. Go light some matches like a good Pollack


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The Pollack is so stupid he doesn’t know they’re a lot of Religions who don’t believe. He obviously doesn’t believe in “ Freedom of Religion”
 He would dare say it but he’s for the destruction of EVERY Temple, Mosque, Hindu and Chinese places of Worship, etc.  or the ones who follow that religion should be eliminated  A typical HITLER mentality


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



The issue is you migrated to our countries & still not only never assimilated, but even despised the host countries God of Christ.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you hate Jews?
> ...


Why would a “Jew” hate you?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You mean the Roman Catholic Church didn’t murder the Chinese and billions of others who don’t worship the Jew murdered by the RCC.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

Capri said:


> One cannot help but notice that those on the "philo-Semitic" side in this thread have replied with derision but haven't addressed any facts (though one did offer an historical explanation for the jews' dominance of Hollywood, that doesn't address the impact of such overwhelming dominance).
> 
> The fact is that jews do own and operate the world's central banks.
> The fact is that this control over the world's money gives them enormous influence on all business operations that depend, for production or sales, on credit.
> ...


And you think that the Goyim who allow these educated Jews to run their Wall Street firms would prefer you?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



He was a genius.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 22, 2019)

Why is this centuries-old garbage about Jewish people surfacing again? For what reason. The "Christians" have a lot of trash running around, the catholic bishops, the frankie grahams, jeffersses, pigpence. Why accuse Jews? Clean up your own house.

Jews have done nothing to you. The argument that they "reject Jesus" is one of profound ignorance. Christianity and Judaism are two separate religions. Do people who call themselves "Christians" "reject" the Buddha"? Should they be blamed for this "rejection"?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Why is this centuries-old garbage about Jewish people surfacing again? For what reason. The "Christians" have a lot of trash running around, the catholic bishops, the frankie grahams, jeffersses, pigpence. Why accuse Jews? Clean up your own house.
> 
> Jews have done nothing to you. The argument that they "reject Jesus" is one of profound ignorance. Christianity and Judaism are two separate religions. Do people who call themselves "Christians" "reject" the Buddha"? Should they be blamed for this "rejection"?



You make a fabulous Jew.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



So now Jesus was killed by Catholics?
Woah, what a dumb statement.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


J was crucified by idolators and adopted 365 years later as yet another intermediary between God and the people who can’t handle a direct relationship with God.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this centuries-old garbage about Jewish people surfacing again? For what reason. The "Christians" have a lot of trash running around, the catholic bishops, the frankie grahams, jeffersses, pigpence. Why accuse Jews? Clean up your own house.
> ...



Thank you. Actually, I was told I would by a boss that I had back in the 1980s, who was Jewish. Judaism seems to afford a good spiritual home, particularly since the catholics and the evangelicals are running amuck. So you do reject the Buddha?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You must be very ignorant, if you think Kosher people are so innocent.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jews are educated and knowledge does not bestow innocence.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



So educated that most of you can't even figure out who did the Holocaust.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Apparently, you haven’t read all of my posts.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I don't find your tribe particularly intelligent.
But
Rather extremely desperate, needy & persistent beyond everybody else.

One Kosher lady in Pawling found out I had 70,000 dollars.
She asked me about 100 times for 10,000 dollar loan.
Even when I asked her to stop & got angry a few times later.

Another Kosher guy in Poughkeepsie asks for cigarettes at my campus classes.
He will ask like 20 times before you give him one.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Goyim don’t ask for loans; they burglarize.
Speaking of loans, when is Poland going to pay back for the homes and businesses confiscated by the Germans and taken by the Poles after the war?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Everybody lost properties to the Communists.

Leave it to your selfish scumbags to think we owe you.

It's the Polish nation & we let you in as refugees.

If anything your vermin owes us.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



No more innocent or guilty than those in any other religion. Coming on horseback to destroy a village like the Cossacks?  Perhaps an inquisition in which people were tortured and murdered? Which Jews burned people at the stake? Did Jews massacre the Cathars? Did Jews lynch anybody?

The whole "Jews run Hollywood" thing is particularly hilarius.. A Christian can't make a f*cking movie? Christians have plenty of money. Set up a studio. Fund it. Make a movie.

I'm tired of this shit of badmouthing people for doing something when the opportunity is wide open for the bad-mouthers to do the same damned thing. There is plenty out there to do. Make a movie. Set up a lab and do medical research, study law, government, and policy. Get off your asses. Don't just rely on insulting others to give yourselves a sense of importance. Get out there and accomplish and raise your children to achieve.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jews raised the average IQ of Poland from 50 to 150.
And when are you going to get off your lazy ass and get a job where your father isn’t the boss.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You're definitely not a Goyim I've long known your lies to us.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Bullsh/t Poland has a higher IQ than Israel.

When are you getting a job?
You're here all day.
Talk about a scumbag hypocrite.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Uh huh...
I have a career.
When are you getting a high IQ job?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



What lies? Do tell, specifically. Ancestrally, I do not have a Jewish background. I have a Roman Catholic background, both sides.I have an admiration for the Jewish people and their devotion to education/learning. I would like to see similar in Catholic people. You can populate the science labs, the hospitals, the universities, the next moon shot, the symphony,  all fields of endeavor that contribute to society are open to you. Don't bitch about other people, Jewish, Shinto, Sikh. Just go for it.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



We know, you Pollack


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



We don’t owe your filth anything. You owe us; you tried your best to kill us and you failed


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 22, 2019)

Back in 1974, I had a Jewish girlfriend that sure seemed to possess some secret knowledge.


It wasn't about Zionism, though.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You WISH you had $70,000.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



When his IQ reaches 10


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You WISH Pollack Country had a higher IQ then Jews
  Pollacks are the most stupid , ignorant pieces of filth on this planet


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The issue is that you are SO stupid, ignorant and uneducated you have NOTHING to say about people who come here, bringing their OWN Culture, Language, Religion and DON’T assimilate 
  To say people don’t “ assimilate “ because they all don’t follow ONE religion is something only a stupid, dumb, uneducated Pollack would say


----------



## Shusha (Jul 22, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Oh, the hypocrisy of people living in America demanding assimilation.  I wonder if Polish Pride is going to assimilate to the First Nations people's culture or if he is going to assimilate to the Latino culture, or maybe the Muslim immigrant culture?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Yeah, they're so smart, that they can't even figure out who killed them in the Holocaust.

You're no Roman Catholic,  but rather a typical Liberal Kosher person, you can tell from a mile away by your retarded mush, mush comments who you are.

You're a retarded hypocrite. you wouldn't dare tell Blacks to get better educated, but against Catholics it's Kosher, what a scumbag & idiot you are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



No you don't, you're here at all hours of the day, clearly a Hasidim scumbag on Welfare.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Where is here?
You can't even speak English, I always figured you lived in Israel.

When is your stupid sub-Human self going to assimilate to this forum?

I at least engage in many political topics on the USA, you don't all you care about is your Kosher people, just like so many of you & your ilk on this forum.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Most people know Germans did the Holocaust, except largely your pieces of filth.
Because you are the most stupid & the most disgusting things on the planet.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Damn!  You got me!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



  Nobody said the Germans didn't do it; you Ignorant Filthy Waste Product.  The UNCIVILIZED DISFUSTING  POLLACKS sure did their BEST to help them


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



 Most people on the board live in the U.S. YOU are so stupid and dumb you don't even know that,   You can't speak OR write English,
  When is your stupid sub Human POLLACK going to assimilate and realize that in the U,S, we have people of EVERY culture and EVERY religion? When is this self made NAZI going  to admit he has a HITLER mentality; INTOLERANCE for ALL other Religions, Cultures, Native Languages, etc. etc?
     You don't " engage" in ANYTHING except lighting matches



How a massacre of a village's Jews by their neighbors in WWII Poland is remembered — and misremembered


----------



## Capri (Jul 22, 2019)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy? Not true.
> ⁜→  Capri,
> 
> How can I fact-check this.
> ...


Here are some links for you. There are more, if you're interested. These are a decent starting point, though. They have their biases, as do all authors & all journalism. As with anything, you should digest the available information from as many sources as possible and draw your own considered conclusions.

On control of media:
Six Jewish Companies Control 96% of the World’s Media |
How Jews Control The American Media | Real Jew News
Jewish Control of the Media in the United States and therefore around the World
Six Jewish Companies Control 96% of the World’s Media – Birth of a New Earth Blog
Seven Jewish Americans Control Most US Media

On control of world banking:
List of Banks owned by the Jewish Rothschild family
American History of the Rothschilds and the Eight Most Powerful Families | Humans Are Free
The Federal Reserve - Zionist Jewish Private Bankers
Only Three Countries Left Without a ROTHSCHILD Central Bank! » The Event Chronicle


----------



## Capri (Jul 22, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > One cannot help but notice that those on the "philo-Semitic" side in this thread have replied with derision but haven't addressed any facts (though one did offer an historical explanation for the jews' dominance of Hollywood, that doesn't address the impact of such overwhelming dominance).
> ...


Oh, definitely not! A pillar of National Socialism is the moralization of profit. The financial industry would hate that.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


So you’re saying Hitler, who stole billions in art, gold and cash, was a Jew.


----------



## Capri (Jul 22, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> So you’re saying Hitler, who stole billions in art, gold and cash, was a Jew.


Ummmmmm ... ... Nnnnoooo.
Just let me check...
_"And you think that the Goyim who allow these educated Jews to run their Wall Street firms would prefer you?"
"Oh. Definitively. Not. A. Pillar. Of. National Socialism. Is. The moralization. Of profit. The financial industry. Would, Hate. That"_.
Ummmm ... "Hitler" "Stole" "Jew" ? ? ?
Nope. Pretty sure I didn't say that.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > So you’re saying Hitler, who stole billions in art, gold and cash, was a Jew.
> ...


The simple facts are on my side.
Jews value education over drink and premarital sex.
Jews are educated and trusted and get the high profile positions.
All you have are bullshit sites that infer Hitler and other non-Jewish mass murderers are, in fact, Jews.
Mainly because you’re an idiot.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Poland was the first to fight the Nazis,

No matter how many times your terrible people slander Poles doesn't make it true.

Just because a few Poles or even Kosher people like you fought with the Nazis doesn't mean most did.

That's your problem, you're ignorant beyond is belief.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



That's funny when most of your Kosher ilk don't even participate outside of Kosher topics.

Look at your horrible, brutish savage self, you never ever go onto a topic here unless it involves your Kosher people.

You're the trash of Humanity,  and shouldn't expect to be treated well, when you never assimilate anywhere.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Over 80% of Jews in Germany assimilated, moron.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 22, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



You've never assimilated anywhere, fact.
Not even in the USA, where you've assimilated us, or well not me, but the really dumb people in this country AKA Protestant Monkeys.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 22, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Thanks for proving beyond doubt you’re an accomplished ignoramusz


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Germany still had Kosher people, what proof do we need that they didn't assimilate?


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


_EVERY Temple, Mosque, Hindu and Chinese places of Worship, etc.  or the ones who follow that religion should be eliminated  A typical HITLER mentality
_​Actually, a Bolshevik mentality, that is to say, Jewish mentality. When the Jews took power in Russia in `1917, thousands of churches were razed, the clergy hunted down and slaughtered like animals _with their wives and children. _The synagogues and rabbinate were left unscathed.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 23, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


That's a good question. Why would the SPLC hate white men? Why would Thomas Friedman hate Arabs? Why would Lenin hate Russians? Why would Satan hate righteousness?


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Education is a Torah mandate; it’s not an option.
> ...


Wow, so they ARE Democrats.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 23, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


_"Jews are educated and knowledge does not bestow innocence."_​


Indeependent said:


> Speaking of loans, when is Poland going to pay back for the homes and businesses confiscated by the Germans and taken by the Poles after the war?


When the Jews pay back the Russians, Poles, Germans, Hungarians, Czecks, Ukranians,Serbs, et al., the property stolen by the Communists and looted by the Jews. Let's start with the property of the Romanovs that the Jew Armand Hammer brought to New York after Jews murdered the Tsar _and his wife and children._


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 23, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Well, it isn't just "devotion to learning". There's a fair bit of nastiness attendant on Jewish success. Racial Discrimination at Harvard


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Let’s ignore the Pogroms that preceded that reaction.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You do realize that Communism was the reaction to 1,000 years of the RCC and tyranny.
Of course you don’t.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Was that supposed to make sense?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Let me get this strait. The Joos have a massive conspiracy to conquer the world, but they don't all know about it, but the key to it's success is that when they finally find out about it, they will all support it and any violence that is necessary.  Are there any secret hand shakes, or code words we need to be on the lookout for?
> ...



Juice is RIGHT in that there is a VERY WIDELY islamo Nazi held believe that jews
engage in a  SECRET CONSPIRACY       It started with the filth of Rome, moved to Europe  and was, very eagerly devoured by the ILLITERATES of arabia.     As a kid I read about it in Pro Nazi
literature that fluttered around the small Nazi town of my childhood.    To me the stuff seemed on the level of the very new publication   MAD MAGAZINE and I assumed that no one with half a brain would believe it.    The people of my town
were of two brands------new comers needing a house for a growing family  (I was
one of five kids)   and the old guard who were former semiliterate chicken
farmers-----of north Europe descent ----and prone to both Nazism and stupidity, 
The one asset they did have was LAND  and they used it well----to sell houses
to baby boom families like mine.    They were prime consumers of those little
islamo Nazi pamphlets----some written as long as 100 years before  (when the islamo had not yet appeared therein)  and some actually written by people in
Syria and Egypt with german names AFTER world war II     I laughed until
I grew up a bit and encountered BELIEVERS    from solid americans ALL THE WAY Texans in the Navy to   medical school graduates from Islamic lands.   JUICE
is just such a person


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What does Tsarist Russia have to do with RCC or The Roman Catholic Church?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


It’s been a while since you’ve been Mr. out Of Context; welcome back!

No, I will not join your “watch the water going down the drain for the 1,000,000,000th time and make believe it’s the first time” dementia attack.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



It's really a secret that Kosher Rothschild said we will have a New World Order by consent or by force?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



No, you are out of context blaming Catholics for the Tsar.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




YIVO | Russian Revolutions of 1917
  Another lie.  A Pro Hitler Mentality .  Even if your obvious made up History was the truth that does not negate my post about the Pollack not believing in Freedom of Religion


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Poland had the first Freedom Of Religion the Warsaw Confederation.

That was obviously a massive mistake to think you & your ungrateful Anti-Polish Synagogue of Satan weren't anything other than beasts of burden.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



  Your ignorance is beyond belief but we know why; You're a POLLACK who accuses ME of fighting with the Nazi's just like your GRANDPARENTS did??


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...




nothing at all-------the RUSSIAN ORTHODOX CHURCHMEN never heard of roman catolicism or the pope-------they are and were COMPLETELY UNCONSCIOUS. 
PS  stalin was a divinity student in  EASTERN ORTHODOX DIVINE STUFF.  
They never heard of Poland either


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Why are you Kosher people such deceptive liars & vindictive maniacs?

I never once said my grandparents fought with the Nazis.
They fought in the US armed forces against Nazis.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





The Russian Orthodox Church authorities have revived the Jewish 'blood libel' in the murder of the Tsar's family

  Another lie.  Keep posting


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



wrong-----they fought over a bottle of wodka


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Your tribe is so dumb, desperate & spiteful.
Not one of you here can properly debate an opponent without kicking & screaming like an obnoxious vindictive twerp.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



  Why are you POLLACK people such deceptive liars and vindictive maniacs?
   You accused ME of fighting with the Nazi's


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

the lie I like best is the polack belief that there exists in the Talmud a RECIPE
for making gold from base metals.   ----------SOBIE----tell me what you know----my
hubby can struggle along in Aramaic-----WHERE IS IT?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



I accused some Kosher people of fighting with the Nazis.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



   Your disgusting ilk is so Uncivilized , desperate, and shouldn't even be living
      Showing NO tolerance or respect for ANY religion or ethnicity other then their own ( HEIL HITLER)
     Your ilk can't debate anyone without name calling. kicking and screaming like the scared little obnoxious Waste Product we all know you are


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What's the purpose of spending 2,000 years living in Catholic countries who worship Jesus Christ while your tribe rejected the Love of Jesus Christ for those 2,000 years?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...




 Did that include Jews?  If it did it was because they didn't know how to light matches yet


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Yes, it especially included Jews.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



   Such a POLLACK MORON who is INCAPABLE of understanding there are a lot of Religions who don't believe in Jesus and live here and in many other Christian Countries


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



It's disrespectful to spend 2,000 years resisting assimilation to your host nations.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Then they learned how to light matches


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



You people are such miserable ungrateful scumbags.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



assimilation?    you mean I have to drink my liver ragged and vomit blood?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Two Words ( IM SERIOUS)    HEIL HITLER

   ANYONE who honestly believes it's " disrespectful" to have your OWN ideas, OWN beliefs, as long as you're not forcing your way of life onto others has a real problem

     Since you seem to be such a " Big Shot" telling that to Jews; do me a favor.  Go to a MOSQUE , wait for them to start leaving and inform them they should leave ASAP  or CONVERT to Christianity  We'll see how long you'll live,


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



I hope for the next 2,000 years Muslim Arabs in Israel never assimilate showing you what it's like to have sh1theads like you disrespect the country they reside in.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



   You're right,,,,,,,,,,  Tell every Muslim, Chinese, Hindu, etc, etc, that you see that they don't belong in the USA


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Hindus AKA Gypsies did mostly assimilate to Christianity in Europe eventually
Unlike
A certain scumbag people.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There’s no love like burning people in a cross or torturing Jews in a dungeon.
You are one self-deceiving piece of shit.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



gypsies are not hindus----not now and never were.  ------not have they adopted christianity


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 23, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


_Let’s ignore the Pogroms that preceded that reaction.
_​In your world, Jewish success can never have anything to do with nepotism, bribery, collusion, or any other kind of socially destructive or unfair behavior. It is ALWAYS "education"


Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Every genocidalist has his justification and you justify the unbelievable brutality of the Bolsheviks on "persecution" of Jews by the Church (1000 years of it, no less). It seems reasonable to you that when the Jews rounded up Gentile university professors and slaughtered them (_and, frequently, their children since they were now orphans_) it was justified because it was the legitimate revenge for something some Gentile had done to some Jew 900 years earlier?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



In your world   the term  COMMUNIST means  jew?       I have never met a person
who blamed the Bolsheviks on  "persecution of the Jews"      I have come across a few  adolf hitler ass lickers who imagine that jews are  DA COMMUNISTS-----but I lived in a very red-neck place------that did not allow a  N^%%@ into the whole town
until very recently--------and even then the WAS{ neighbors blamed it on da joooos they kindly allowed in


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Nepotism...
Hi!  I run a successful multi-{million}{billion} dollar, multi-facited business.
I sent my kids to the best schools and they spent the first 20+ years of their life studying.
I think I’ll have an alcoholic, sex-addict take over my business.

Feel stupid yet?
No; because you’re too stupid to realize how stupid you are.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...





Why Did Russian Jews Support the Bolshevik Revolution?

  Keep posting with your ignorance and stupidity ,  Even if what you posted about the Russian Jews were the truth to post that SOME  Gentile had done SOMETHING  to SOME JEW 900 years earlier is actually so pathetic its actually quite funny


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

reality-----Russian jews did support   REVOLUTION IN RUSSIA------because Russia stank like shit.       As to BOLSHEVIKS-------dem was gentiles------Stalin was a DIVNITY STUDENT of the Russian orthodox church-----he hated jews.     He was also a genocidal pig


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



    Sorry, but most of them have not. Explain all the Hindu, Indian, Muslim, ETC. ETC. places of Worship there and in the U.S.,
   Go up to any Muslim in this Country after they leave their Mosque and tell them they should either convert or leave,  You don't have the GUTS.  SCUMBAGS ( You and the rest of the Pollacks) never do,   
    Maybe you should bring your matches


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> reality-----Russian jews did support   REVOLUTION IN RUSSIA------because Russia stank like shit.       As to BOLSHEVIKS-------dem was gentiles------Stalin was a DIVNITY STUDENT of the Russian orthodox church-----he hated jews.     He was also a genocidal pig



  Yes, but the Majority didn't


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > reality-----Russian jews did support   REVOLUTION IN RUSSIA------because Russia stank like shit.       As to BOLSHEVIKS-------dem was gentiles------Stalin was a DIVNITY STUDENT of the Russian orthodox church-----he hated jews.     He was also a genocidal pig
> ...



Russian jews of cities----did like the idea of revolution---to SOMETHING---
anything.    Russians in general-----were sorta uninformed people---the
big shots spoke french


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 23, 2019)

Capri said:


> One cannot help but notice that those on the "philo-Semitic" side in this thread have replied with derision but haven't addressed any facts (though one did offer an historical explanation for the jews' dominance of Hollywood, that doesn't address the impact of such overwhelming dominance).
> 
> The fact is that jews do own and operate the world's central banks.
> The fact is that this control over the world's money gives them enormous influence on all business operations that depend, for production or sales, on credit.
> ...



I can't think of a heck of a lot of people not superior to you on this forum.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > One cannot help but notice that those on the "philo-Semitic" side in this thread have replied with derision but haven't addressed any facts (though one did offer an historical explanation for the jews' dominance of Hollywood, that doesn't address the impact of such overwhelming dominance).
> ...



I’ll answer you; We are dominant.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

so it's true------time to give up,  gentiles.     Trump is a jew----I checked----circumcized


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

please let the pizza delivery guy KNOW THAT I IS A JEW


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

yeah------all true------does anyone out there know what the 
*          SECRET KNOWLEDGE IS? 
*I have a need to know--------I know that X approaches infinity---
             but I MUST know-----does X ever get there?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

btw   what is  THE LAST WORD????


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> 
> The role the average Jew plays in the conspiracy is limited to two things:
> 
> ...



You’re on to me and my people. Now we have you marked. Watch your back.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Hmm. 
Well Wikipedia says something different.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



A lot of the financing & orchestration was Kosher, and the leadership was disproportionately Kosher.

Just like Kosher people are playing a huge role behind Democrats in funding, and media, Hollywood, social media, etc. but then ultimately will hide behind Liberal Goyim when the sh(t hits the fan.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Why can't we aim for a more homogeneous & therefor united society?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

remember the musical play  MUSIC MAN?      he transformed the local barbers of
RIVER CITY  into a singing quartet.      Anyone out there ----do the same to
the  four pests of  DC


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



the old pieogis babushka taught you well


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> reality-----Russian jews did support   REVOLUTION IN RUSSIA------because Russia stank like shit.       As to BOLSHEVIKS-------dem was gentiles------Stalin was a DIVNITY STUDENT of the Russian orthodox church-----he hated jews.     He was also a genocidal pig



Stalin hated Kosher people?
Is that why he appointed Kosher Genrikh Yagoda to run the NKVD,  and which 40% of high ranking NKVD officers were Kosher around 1934?
and
Lazar Kogan & Matvei Berman 2 Kosher people were appointed by Stalin to run the GULAG camps?
or
how about how Kosher Lazar Kaganovich was appointed by Stalin to organize the Holodomor Genocide?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you are very confused ------persons EXPERT IN LANGUAGE-----
find some link LINGUISTICALLY  to  NORTHERN INDIA-----I got
bad news------Northern India-----actually means-----the NORTHERN
PART OF THE INDIAN SUBCONTINENT-----<<<<   that does not mean
HINDU ----it refers to a linguistic group that includes Urdu  AND 
Farsi  -----and that means people who are INDO EUROPEAN----
and that includes even Afghanistan,  Pakistan---and---eastern Iran---
of course  -----Indo European languages describes even Sanskrit and
Hindi.      It is a VERY BIG GROUP OF LANGUAGES  ----
INDO-EUROPEAN       even us-----except polacks who just GARBLE


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



It's Babcia in Polish, not Babushka.

Even in Germany, the idea to send partially Kosher Lenin to Russia on train in 1917 came from Izrael Gelphand, the Kosher, 
and
Trotsky Lenin's full Kosher side kick, was also financed on a ship to Russia in 1917 by Kosher Jacob Schiff.
as
did
Kosher Jacob Schiff became the top financier of the Bolsheviks
among others like Otto Kahn, Felix Warburg, Yakub Ganetzky etc.
and
yes the Tsar was killed by Kosher  Jacob Yurovsky.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > reality-----Russian jews did support   REVOLUTION IN RUSSIA------because Russia stank like shit.       As to BOLSHEVIKS-------dem was gentiles------Stalin was a DIVNITY STUDENT of the Russian orthodox church-----he hated jews.     He was also a genocidal pig
> ...



there is a polish habit  STILL DONE_-----in politics-----if a filthy polish dog hates someone--------he seeks  ALL THE WAY BACK into his family tree to find
a JEW----------the  polish dogs are still doing it-------and then find out that
the most stinking jew in the family is JESUS.    There is only one player in the Russian system who has no jewish background as determined by polacks------the GENOCIDAL PIG----stalin  another non jew  is the POLISH HERO-----adolf hitler-----baptized catholic.   The polacks are still searching


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Poles just garble?
So says the people who growl & cough up phlegm when they speak Yiddish & Hebrew both.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What a dumb & desperate thing to say, most Poles are very anti-Stalin, and also anti-Hitler.


It doesn't take a genius to find out why proud Poles despise Kosher people.

Look at you & everybody else on this forum who's Kosher who mocks, slanders & belittles the Polish people.

While,  maybe 5% of the forum is anti-Polish, about 100% of Kosher people here are anti-Polish.

Yet, Poland's the nation who helped Kosher people the most.

Just shows what disgusting ungrateful rats you people are.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I don't speak polish------not a word-----neither did those of my ancestors
who were born there in the 19th century.     Not did those who were murdered
in the POLISH CITY called  Oświęcim


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I do a reasonable bit of Hebrew---very little Yiddish-----and have no phlegm----
nor do I vomit blood because of chronic ingestion of wodka


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You admit your family lived in Poland, but never spoke Polish.

You think Auschwitz is Polish,
when the camps were built by Kosher people on Nazi German annexed lands.

You wonder why Poles don't like you?

Because you are the most  disrespectful, disgusting, ignorant, dirty & everything else wrong people the World has ever seen.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Learn how to write comments correctly.
Gee, what a piece of work you are.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Those self-hating Jews wear bigger crosses than the Pope.
You wanted assimilation.
You got it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

sobie----you live in the same fantasy world as do others in the state of NY---with
non functioning livers


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I know why poles do not like jews-------I have had the misfortune of working
in hospitals filled with blood vomiting poles


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> sobie----you live in the same fantasy world as do others in the state of NY---with
> non functioning livers



You people are wackos, such desperate, vindictive, pathological lying, manipulative, and just plain garbage.

There's no way you people can keep being told with facts about the Camps being Nazi German, and you Kosher people can't be this ignorant.

You & your ilk are trying to scapegoat the Polish people.

The people who did the most for you, and you are hated all over, it's because you exist, and nobody likes you except dumb Hicks down South who never met you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



A drunken Pole has 100X more dignity, than an ignorant, biased, manipulative oaf like you, who's been told 100 times Nazi Germans did the Holocaust,
but
repeat the lies over & over again of some Polish Holocaust, because you are the scum of Humanity.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




wrong again   --------Poles fought the germans just as did Stalin------HOWEVER both harbored their own GENOCIDAL DOGS since long before  1934


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Poland had no more to do with the Holocaust than the Kosher people had.

I'm quite frankly completely fed up with your people 100%.

You people are sure a disgusting horde trying to control every aspect of society for your own gain & get in peoples faces,
I.E 
Pushing your chutzpha

 for a group who claims to not know why they are hated,
you sure
keep doing everything to be hated.

You will be despised by most Polish people, because you lie, you make up cr@p, and I'm tired of your disgusting, very disgusting lies against my people.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > sobie----you live in the same fantasy world as do others in the state of NY---with
> ...



You Pollacks are the lowest of the low; Just plain filth and garbage , and one of the most desperate.  Your own History STINKS so much you can't even face up to it,
    YOU live in the State of NY????    Have you EVER been in N.Y.C. or anywhere in the five boroughs or even Long Island?   Why don't you tell THOSE NON CHRISTIAN PEOPLE ( there are a lot of them) that they don't belong.
    You won't; because you dpn't have the guts,  You're a POLLACK COWARD except when you have a can of gasoline and a match in your hand. 
     Don't think people from the South have ever met a POLLACK and hopefully never will


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


 POLLACKS are the SCUMBAGS of the planet earth


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



polish people despised jews LONG before you catholic hero  ADOLF showed up. 
ADOLF KNEW and ADOLF USED IT


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 23, 2019)

What's wrong with Zionism?  Zionism is that jews want to move home to Israel.  I don't see how this is a problem.  That way they will not cause more world wars in other countries any more.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> What's wrong with Zionism?  Zionism is that jews want to move home to Israel.  I don't see how this is a problem.  That way they will not cause more world wars in other countries any more.



nor impose kosher pickles on unwilling gentiles


----------



## ESay (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > reality-----Russian jews did support   REVOLUTION IN RUSSIA------because Russia stank like shit.       As to BOLSHEVIKS-------dem was gentiles------Stalin was a DIVNITY STUDENT of the Russian orthodox church-----he hated jews.     He was also a genocidal pig
> ...


There are also prominent figures of Polish origin who played significant roles in Bolsheviks' repressions - Dzerzhinskiy, one of organizers of Red terror, and Menzhynskiy, the head of NKVD during the Holodomor.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with Zionism?  Zionism is that jews want to move home to Israel.  I don't see how this is a problem.  That way they will not cause more world wars in other countries any more.
> ...



Actually I love the jewish pickles! 

Oh wait.  Gentile girls prefer them circumscized too.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



This is something I have mentioned MANY times


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



yes----true-----but somehow it does not SINK IN


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



oh----ok   you are an HONEST GENTILE       sorry if gefilter fish has been
IMPOSED ON YOU


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



   On one of the other boards I read where a BUDDHIST PRIEST just got beat up; I thought that everyone “ assimilated” to Christianity 
   That is YOUR vile, disgusting mindset.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against.



The Jews who push the notorious New World Order propaganda, e.g., Michael Bloomberg, Tom Steyer, and George Soros, are not what one would call "Zionist." In fact, they are completely on the opposite side of the political spectrum from Zionism, in alignment with the Palestinians, Hamas, Antifa, PLO, Intifada, etc.

In other words, the world conspiracy which you call Zionist, is actually in all probability anti-Zionist.



Street Juice said:


> The role the average Jew plays in the conspiracy



Since the so-called Great Diaspora of the Jews, there is not (and cannot be) any special role for the "average Jew" apart from the role of the average "Gentile" of any of "the nations" among which they have allegedly been dispersed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



They're certainly atypical, and or mixed Poles who were leaders among  a very Kosher Cheka / OGPU.

For starters, the Polish nation fought the Bolsheviks in 1919 - 1921, while these scumbags fought with the Bolsheviks.

Menzhynsky was of Russian & Polish heritage, and born in Saint Petersburg.
He definitely look more like a Russian, or even an Ukrainian rather than a Pole.
As
for Dzerzhinsky his surname is from Dzyarzhynsk in Belarus.
and 
Honestly he looked like Tatar mixed with Kosher.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

well    I agree-----the world order people------conspiracy  ARE NOT DA JOOOS    For world order thingy------go for the top-----POPE FRANCIS is a BIG TIME GLOBALIST---KISS ISLAMIC ASS ------REICH/CALIPHATE  top dog.     I agree that lots of jews are severely afflicted.     Soros definitely----likely Bloomberg.   Schumer has been rendered insane by the conflicts of his mind   -----but most jews are simply more and
more drifting away from the filth.    GLOBALIST is not the same as  "citizen of the
world"   it is CALIPHATE and REICH  (as in holy roman empire)     More and more jews are awakening to the reality------I am a registered democrat----but so is
Di Blasio,  Schumer,  the  Sharmootah congresswomen and the PUTA---
AOC--------do I get to withdraw my registration?   is there a way to do it?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Polish history is the best in terms of morality, we even saved the worst scum on the planet as refugees, your Synagogue of Satan, and you show no gratitude, and never assimilated.

What's wrong with wanting a more homogeneous society?

Oh no, it's so wrong to wish to preserve cultures & restrict chaotic conflicts by remaining Homogeneous more, or less?

The USA was founded as a White nation by the USA Founding Fathers, according to the Naturalization Act of 1790.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



polish history stinks to high heaven------you  insist on HOMOGENEITY ----ok
I wish it upon you


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What hero of Adolf?

Judging by this forum, then your Koshers hate Poles more than vice versa.

You & your tribe are ungrateful ingrates of Biblical proportions.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Judging from history and experience-----poles stink.    I wish upon you a PURE POLISH CATHOLIC POLAND    ----forever


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Kosher history stinks,
You don't even deserve the life Polish people gave you by accepting your Kosher Refugees through out the ages.

You are 100% the scum of Humanity,
you
are the Russian Mafia,
you were Murder INC,
you were Zwi Migdal,
you were the first modern notable terrorists in the Middle-East the Irgun.
You
made up more of the NKVD than Russians in the mid 1930's.
You
made the Gulag system,
You
invented Communism with Marx.
You
invented Globalism.
Your
Talmud says Jesus Christ is boiling in Hell in excrement.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



^^^^ this idiot pole is claiming that he read the Talmud.   -----tell us in WHICH BOOK OF THE TALMUD does Jesus end up boiling in hell.  -----did you ever
actually read ANY BOOK in your life?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Poland accepted millions of your refugees.

You show no gratitude, because you're even less than Animals.

Even Animals show gratitude.

You are pure Demonic anti-Christ scum.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



poles are shit-----whores and pimps and alcoholics


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



OK, You Racist Pro Hitler BigMouth. Want a more homogeneous society?  The USA was founded as s White Nation?
  Then YOU walk the streets of New York, stop ALL people of color, stop at EVERY Temple, Mosque, Buddhist, Hindu, Chinese, etc. etc. places of worship and tell them THEY don’t belong here


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Rabbi Shahak stated it.

Israel and Anti-Gentile Traditions | My Jewish Learning

Wikipedia states it.

Tzoah Rotachat - Wikipedia

Peter Schafer a theology expert stated it.

http://legacy.tyndale.cam.ac.uk/Tyndale/staff/Instone-Brewer/prepub/07_Instone_Brewer.pdf

Where's the refute?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You’re Pro Hitler Scum


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Don't project your Wh)res & Pimps of  Zwi Migdal on us.
or like Epstein, or Ludwig Fainberg, or Harvey Weinstein, and the rest of your filth.
Just because you're the trash of Humanity, doesn't mean we are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hitler killed mostly Christians.
Keep in mind up to 85 million people died in WW2, and only 6 million Kosher people, 
so
something like 7% of WW2 deaths were Kosher,
but
you take like 99% of the credit hogging.

No wonder why so many people in the REAL WORLD hate you & your ilk.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Polaks saved you ungrateful rats from extinction, as  refugees.

Oh, I  feel sort of bad,
I
insulted Rats, by comparing them to you & your ilk.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you hero catholic adolf did not kill all the people who were killed in world war II----
poles killed too.     It would be correct to say that of the 85 million who died----
the OVERWHELMING MAJORITY were killed by catholics-------try to be a little
accurate.     Jews killed almost none


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



What a bunch of cr@p.
You are either extremely ignorant, or extremely pathological lying.

Nazi Germany was 2/3rd Protestant.

Catholics were killed, tortured, or imprisoned  in mass numbers, even Catholic clergy, most notable being Max Kolbe, or Leon Stepniak.

You are such lying beasts, you get that from your parent the Devil.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




wrong again ----MOST POLISH JEWS died in the holocaust created by catholics.  
A few escaped  -----most of those had the sense to flee to Russia ---where jews
were murdered but less died in proportion to numbers than died in Poland.    
Hungarian jews also died in droves because Hungary is a catholic country
like Poland-----same is true of Austrian jews  (my family)


----------



## fncceo (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Jews killed almost none



We got our licks in too ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I did not discuss Germany.   I specifically discussed Austria,  Poland and Hungary.     Where is the lie.    Most of the HIGHER UPS in the Nazi party in
Germany ----were Catholics------the biggie Protestant was Adolf Eichmann


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



You're definitely not a Human, it's like you're a Satanic Gorilla.

Nazi Germany was mostly Protestant (Lutheran)

As for most of the high ranking Nazis, many were Pagans, and or Islamic.

You are too dumb, or too manipulative for words.\

You are to the T. Why everywhere you things go, why you are treated like mangy Rats.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Here's a New Flash, Catholics don't kill Catholic friars like Max Kolbe.

Catholics don't do Euthanasia.

You're too dumb for words.

Many high ranking Nazis actually favored Paganism & Islam.

As for the entire Nazi ideology, it was founded by Protestant Alfred Rosenberg, who was anti-Catholic.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



nope ---almost all were catholics   in Germany.     It is true that the general populations were more protestant than catholic


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



wrong again   MENGELE was catholic  ------and so was HIMMLER   etc etc
Some of your idiots have claimed  "Rosenberg" was a jew-------you guys are so funny


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Here,  This is only ONE example you Stupid, Dumb Pollack 

Anti-Semitism of the "Church Fathers"


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



But you are the Trash of Humanity. If possible, you're below it


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 23, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...





ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I’ll answer you; We are dominant.



Who cares whether Jews dominate, for example, the media? It's the evil, amoral, subversive, genocidal, supremacist use of it we object to. I recently started reading Henry Ford's "International Jew". I thought I was woke before. I'm wide awake now, and sitting bolt upright.


----------



## Toro (Jul 23, 2019)

What kind of retarded branch is this?


----------



## fncceo (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> I recently started reading Henry Ford's "International Jew"



It came out in 1920.  You have to be the slowest reader ever!


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Looks like a very good dish, must be a real work to put it together though.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 23, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> reality-----Russian jews did support   REVOLUTION IN RUSSIA------because Russia stank like shit.       As to BOLSHEVIKS-------dem was gentiles------Stalin was a DIVNITY STUDENT of the Russian orthodox church-----he hated jews.     He was also a genocidal pig


Rosie, we all wish you would take up needlepoint or something. You only clutter up this board with foolish nonsense. 

Bolsheviks were Jews, funded by Jews, and celebrated by Jews in NYC when they took over Christian Russia. Stalin was one of the very few Gentiles in the upper ranks of the Bolsheviks, but he was married to a Jewess, who would be about your age now, Rosie, if he hadn't strangled her in the library with a chicken bone. He married dozens of Jews, actually, and killed even more. He was a monster who, it's rumored, received confession before he died. Before he took full power, the Jewish Bolsheviks had been enjoying inflicting the Red Terror on Christian Russia. They were why Hitler ran against "Jewish Communism" and won.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 23, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Zionism is that jews want to move home to Israel.


if only that were all it was


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > reality-----Russian jews did support   REVOLUTION IN RUSSIA------because Russia stank like shit.       As to BOLSHEVIKS-------dem was gentiles------Stalin was a DIVNITY STUDENT of the Russian orthodox church-----he hated jews.     He was also a genocidal pig
> ...



your suuday school teacher was very creative


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 23, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against.
> ...


Henry Ford sacrificed a lot to publish "The International Jew". It's pretty remarkable.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 23, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Dude, iRosie is batshit crazy, a dreidel-diddled, matzoh ball-addled, Bolshedick-sucking, wild-eyed lunatic. Shrug and walk away.


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> I recently started reading Henry Ford's "International Jew".



How did you like Mein Kampf?  I heard it got mixed reviews.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



    ^^^^^^^   he's very jealous


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 24, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism is that jews want to move home to Israel.
> ...



Interesting. What else does Zionism do?  I mean in addition to denying Christ and God in general?  Which every Jews does?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



check your grammar.     What does  "which every jew does"  mean
in the statement you wrote?


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 24, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > I recently started reading Henry Ford's "International Jew".
> ...


I haven't gotten to Mein Kampf yet. But I'm discovering that the more a book has been denounced as anti-Semitic, the more truthful it is. It's almost as if the term "anti-Semitic" is a weapon Jews use to keep Gentiles ignorant of what Jews are up to.

Hmm..you don't suppose there is any connection to the ADL and SPLC working with Amazon, et al., to ban books that "promote hate", do you? I mean, if books that accurately describe what Jews are up to would cause readers to hate Jews, that doesn't seem like a reason to ban the books. It seems more like a reason for Jews to stop doing hateful things.

Btw: Ron Unz has all the books the ADL has banned off Amazon for sale.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 24, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Well, there is the whole fondness for genocide thing, for starters. And world domination doesn't seem too popular with the world. The warmongering, the spying, the meddling...oy vey


----------



## Capri (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> The simple facts are on my side.


What side is that? Have you made a point yet?


Indeependent said:


> Jews value education over drink and premarital sex.


Yes, they do. Did anyone say otherwise?


Indeependent said:


> Jews are educated


Yes, they are. Did anyone say otherwise? Do you have a point?


Indeependent said:


> and trusted and get the high profile positions.


No, jews aren't trusted. They get into high profile positions by education, ability, and nepotism & contacts. Just like everybody else. None of which negates the fact that the tiny minority of jews overwhelmingly dominates finance and media.


Indeependent said:


> All you have are bullshit sites


Standard tactic of those with weak or no arguments: Attack the source of the information they wish wasn't true.


Indeependent said:


> that infer Hitler and other non-Jewish mass murderers are, in fact, Jews.


Which none of the pieces I referenced did. 'Twas you who implied that Hitler was a jew.
Standard tactic of those with weak or no arguments: Misrepresent the facts as presented.


Indeependent said:


> Mainly because you’re an idiot.


Standard tactic of those with weak or no arguments: Name-calling and insults directed at those with strong/superior arguments.


Indeependent said:


> Let’s ignore the Pogroms that preceded that reaction.


As we ignore the fact that the Bolshevik revolution and the millions of deaths that followed we jewish in origin and execution.



Street Juice said:


> When the Jews took power in Russia in `1917, thousands of churches were razed, the clergy hunted down and slaughtered like animals _with their wives and children. _The synagogues and rabbinate were left unscathed.


Plus, he gave his fellow jews an autonomous region.
The only recording of Lenin's voice includes him calling "anti-Semitism" counter-revolutionary.
And the jews go: "Nothing to see here." "Pogroms! Pogroms! Oh, poor us!" "But, but, but ... Hitler!"


----------



## Capri (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Not one of you here can properly debate an opponent without kicking & screaming like an obnoxious vindictive twerp.


Which accusing their debate opponent of kicking and screaming.
They know they can't argue based on facts. All they have is insults and baseless attacks.



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I accused some Kosher people of fighting with the Nazis.


Jews, Indians, blacks, and other non-Europeans fought in the military of National Socialist Germany. Plenty of proof is available.



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> It's disrespectful to spend 2,000 years resisting assimilation to your host nations.


You'd think that after being thrown out of their host countries over 100 times, the jews might engage in a little collective introspection..


----------



## Capri (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Your disgusting ilk is so Uncivilized , desperate, and shouldn't even be living
> Showing NO tolerance or respect for ANY religion or ethnicity other then their own ( HEIL HITLER)
> Your ilk can't debate anyone without name calling. kicking and screaming like the scared little obnoxious Waste Product we all know you are


And here, class, we see an example of several poor tactics typically employed by those who have no solid support for their position in a debate or argument.
- Insulting their opponents. Note the desperation evident is the expressed desire to see all opponents of their views dead.
- Unabashedly misrepresenting the position of their opponents.
- Inappropriate ad counter-factual invocation of Hitler and "Nazism."
- Accusing their opponents of engaging in exactly the sort of desperately flailing behavior (eg, name-calling) they display themselves.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Tell every Muslim, Chinese, Hindu, etc, etc, that you see that they don't belong in the USA


They don't. Regardless, deflection with a straw-man is another tactic typically employed by some people when the facts aren't on their side. It's very popular with jews when someone points out facts concerning them that they'd rather folks not think about.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 24, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > I recently started reading Henry Ford's "International Jew".
> ...



Worst comb-over, EVA!


----------



## Capri (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> I have come across a few adolf hitler ass lickers who imagine that jews are DA COMMUNISTS


Jews aren't the communists. Jews created communism and are, today, prominent in it's promotion.


irosie91 said:


> but I lived in a very red-neck place------that did not allow a N^%%@ into the whole town until very recently


Must have been a wonderful place to live.



irosie91 said:


> As to BOLSHEVIKS-------dem was gentiles------Stalin was a DIVNITY STUDENT of the Russian orthodox church-----he hated jews. He was also a genocidal pig


The Bolsheviks were predominantly jews and the leadership was entirely jews. Stalin turned on them.
He was, indeed, a genocidal pig.
National Socialist Germany fought against him. England and the USA fought with him.
Does that tell you anything?
No, didn't think so.


----------



## Capri (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Hi! I run a successful multi-{million}{billion} dollar, multi-facited business.
> I sent my kids to the best schools and they spent the first 20+ years of their life studying.
> I think I’ll have an alcoholic, sex-addict take over my business.


Good for you. Good for your kids.
Do they know that their parent is a bigot who thinks all gentiles are sex-addicted alcoholics?


----------



## fncceo (Jul 24, 2019)

Capri said:


> Do they know that their parent is a bigot who thinks all gentiles are sex-addicted alcoholics?



Not all of them, just the fun ones.


----------



## Capri (Jul 24, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > One cannot help but notice that those on the "philo-Semitic" side in this thread have replied with derision but haven't addressed any facts (though one did offer an historical explanation for the jews' dominance of Hollywood, that doesn't address the impact of such overwhelming dominance).
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank you?????????



irosie91 said:


> please let the pizza delivery guy KNOW THAT I IS A JEW


So ... small tip? 


irosie91 said:


> nor do I vomit blood because of chronic ingestion of wodka


Schnapps or Manichewitz?


irosie91 said:


> btw   what is  THE LAST WORD????


Depends...For the one with the valid argument, a concluding statement. For the one without, the last think they say before running away from the discussion.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 24, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Do they know that their parent is a bigot who thinks all gentiles are sex-addicted alcoholics?
> ...


Gentiles are people, too.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 24, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



People keep saying that.


----------



## Capri (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> for a group who claims to not know why they are hated,
> you sure
> keep doing everything to be hated.


Well said!



anotherlife said:


> What's wrong with Zionism? Zionism is that jews want to move home to Israel. I don't see how this is a problem. That way they will not cause more world wars in other countries any more.


I've often said the same but there re two caveats that make the proposition difficult:
- The Arabs who were there and still remain.
- It would have to be contained so that it doesn't serve as a sort of base of operations (a role it fills partially now).



justinacolmena said:


> The Jews who push the notorious New World Order propaganda, e.g., Michael Bloomberg, Tom Steyer, and George Soros, are not what one would call "Zionist." In fact, they are completely on the opposite side of the political spectrum from Zionism, in alignment with the Palestinians, Hamas, Antifa, PLO, Intifada, etc.


They're jews. The jews have always liked playing all sides. It's the best way to assure you come out on top.



irosie91 said:


> well I agree-----the world order people------conspiracy ARE NOT DA JOOOS For world order thingy------go for the top-----POPE FRANCIS is a BIG TIME GLOBALIST---KISS ISLAMIC ASS ------REICH/CALIPHATE top dog. I agree that lots of jews are severely afflicted. Soros definitely----likely Bloomberg. Schumer has been rendered insane by the conflicts of his mind -----but most jews are simply more and
> more drifting away from the filth. GLOBALIST is not the same as "citizen of the
> world"


Standard distraction. No one's buying it.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The USA was founded as s White Nation?
> Then YOU walk the streets of New York, stop ALL people of color, stop at EVERY Temple, Mosque, Buddhist, Hindu, Chinese, etc. etc. places of worship and tell them THEY don’t belong here


Repeating a straw-man argument doesn't make it any more valid.

The USA was founded as a White nation. That's not even debatable. 
The Naturalization Act of 1790 set out who may become a citizen of the new nation. It states explicitly: "any alien, being a free _White_ person, who shall have resided within the limits and under the jurisdiction of the United States, for the term of two years, may be admitted to become a citizen thereof…" The Declaration of Independence mentions Indian (aboriginals) savages. The constitution distinguishes Indians and balcks, therin called "other persons."


----------



## Capri (Jul 24, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Gentiles are people, too.


Just lesser people, according to the jews.

Like this one:


fncceo said:


> People keep saying that.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


It's not libel if it is true.

American Pravda: Oddities of the Jewish Religion


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

to which libel do you refer?    do you have a FAVE?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

Capri said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I have come across a few adolf hitler ass lickers who imagine that jews are DA COMMUNISTS
> ...



Stalin did not fight WITH England and the USA-----Russia and England and
the USA  all fought Germany.     The historic fact is that Germany posed a
threat to all three.    Is that historic fact beyond your ken?


----------



## fncceo (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



When the primary motivation of your life is to deny the Holocaust and blame everything on Jews ... historical integrity isn't your highest priority.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

fncceo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



but the manipulations necessary to maintain the ideology are fascinating


----------



## fncceo (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes, it's impressive...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



There are many religions who don’t believe in “ Jesus” What is your problem?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Your disgusting ilk is so Uncivilized , desperate, and shouldn't even be living
> ...



Drinking again I see !
And now Class,
    The Pollack believes that The Jewish people don’t “ assimilate” because they are not Christian living in “ Christian Countries” , I mention many others who are Not Christian who live here and in “ Christian Countries” and the present poster defends that . Two words; HEIL HITLER


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



I once lived in a neighborhood which was predominantly jewish-----but there was
an UNGRATEFUL  hindu next door who refused to light candles on Friday nite


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

anyone out there willing to discuss  FAVORITE LIBELS?    I have known people
from the Philippine Islands who ------when "back home"   ate cooked dogs----
especially at weddings.   Dog is considered fancy fare.    Does that fact bother anyone?   Good for a LIBEL?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

If I lived in the Philippines -----and got invited to a wedding-----I might be
UNGRATEFUL enough not to eat the cooked dog------libel?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Himmler was most certainly more pro-Pagan..


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



First prove that anti-Semitic views are wrong?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > reality-----Russian jews did support   REVOLUTION IN RUSSIA------because Russia stank like shit.       As to BOLSHEVIKS-------dem was gentiles------Stalin was a DIVNITY STUDENT of the Russian orthodox church-----he hated jews.     He was also a genocidal pig
> ...



Irosie likes to blame Poles for the Holocaust, when the SS was 0% Polish.
While she likes to deny the Kosher role for the Soviet atrocities, when the NKVD (The Soviet version of the SS) was 40% Kosher.

It's ALWAYS been with these feral people, not about honesty, but about getting theirs at all costs.

Even after they are told 100 times that Poles weren't the Nazis.
They still repeat it.

So, these people must be either very, very ignorant, or very, very manipulative.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Deflection. You don’t like Jewish Views on Christianity but you accept Christian Views on the Jewish Religion?
   A typical Pro Hitler Pollack Mentality Go light your matches


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



first prove  "poles never killed jews out of the filth of their
idiot hatreds"-------   is a correct statement?    I stated some
time ago----one of my school teachers was a polish jew who
survived world war II  as a child in a RUSSIAN kinda POW camp
----used to hold poles.    His uncle was murdered by poles because he
returned to Poland to claim his own house------hanged from his own
tree--------prove that stuff did not happen


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



sobie----can you SPECIFY a few of those  "anti-Semitic views" 
that you wish to discuss?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The simple facts are on my side.
> ...


It’s obvious you don’t read anything you post or you would have been too embarrassed to post this nonsense that negates the posts to which it is referring.
Either that or your ability to learn one fact from another is close to nill.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! I run a successful multi-{million}{billion} dollar, multi-facited business.
> ...


Only the several hundred I have worked with since the 80s.
It doesn’t mean they’re not great people or excellent at what they do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



After the war?

You mean when Kosher Jakub Berman & Kosher Salomon Morel butchered Probably some 10,000 Poles & jailed 100,000's of Polish political prisoners?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



yes----after the war when lots of catholic baptized poles were murdering both
jews and each other as well as looting and raping.    The Morel person went over
to the Russian side as did many jews seeking to survive the filth of Poland.  
Morel lost all of his family in Poland        I do understand that it is the opinion of
the nuns and priests that jews imposed communism on Poland   WATTA JOKE


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Morel the Kosher Commie was saved by a Catholic Pole Righteous Among the Nations.

Morel the ungrateful scum used Former Nazi concentration camps
To
Torture, enslave & butcher Poles like at the Camp Jaworzno & the Zgoda Labour Camp.

He also butchered Polish anti-Nazi fighters Armia Krajowa at Lublin Castle.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Because we support the love of Christ 
&
You despise & mock Christ.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 24, 2019)

Capri said:


> They're jews. The jews have always liked playing all sides. It's the best way to assure you come out on top.



That's another stupid barbershop-and-whorehouse argument over who is a Jew and who is not a Jew.

When you call yourself Jewish, and at the same time call all your enemies Jews, then you can rest assured that Jews will win the fight, but then that is a matter of language and semantics, not world conspiracy.

And everybody is Jewish, all Jews are Semites, and everybody who has an argument with anybody else is an anti-Semite.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



My grandmother said to my mother, that they the Koshers say we drink too much, but they cheat on their wives too much, as perverts.

Hmm, yes it's a real pattern, Anthony Weiner,  Harvey Weinstein, Jeffrey Epstein,  Roman Polanski, Jared Fogle, Ludwig Fainberg, Zwi Migdal, James Tobacker, Matt Lauer, Al Franken, Woody Allen,  Bryan Singer,  Elliot Spitzer, among others.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

fncceo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



Hmm, 
What's worse, blaming Poland for the Holocaust, or denying the Holocaust?

I'd say what you do is worse, because you're blaming WW2 victims for the Holocaust, like idiots.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



They the Zioscums have killed nearly 100,000 people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> What's wrong with Zionism?  Zionism is that jews want to move home to Israel.  I don't see how this is a problem.  That way they will not cause more world wars in other countries any more.



Sure, it got the Kosher problem out of Europe, and holds them accountable for their actions as a National collective, instead of hiding behind the Goyim,
STILL
we don't have to accept their war crimes, one after another, just because they are Kosher.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



So, Witold Pilecki had it coming as well?

Yeah, Kosher Roman Romkowski & Kosher Jozef Rozanski who tortured, and sentenced  to death, the Polish Catholic patriot Witold Pilecki?

Because?

Because he volunteered to be captured by Nazis, and sent to Auschwitz, so he could escape & documented the Holocaust in Witold's Report, 
which he sent to the Allies, so the Allies knew the Holocaust was legit.

Who Witold Pilecki fought Nazis through out WW2, most notable in the 1944 Warsaw Uprising.

So, 
What was his crime?
Being a Goyim against Kosher Communism?

Enough is enough about your tribe, and it's lies.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Keep repeating the 30 or so names of the Catholic Jews if it makes you feel better.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Yeah, sure, Secular Koshers must be Catholic, Haha good one.

What about Rabbi Weberman, and his Hasidim community who threw a fundraiser dinner for the eventually convicted Pedophile?
Heck,
some Hasidim even bullied the family, having  bribed & intimidated the family who's child was abused by the sick Rabbi Weberman.

Also note a Rabbi Rosenberg who exposed Hasidim pedos, got bleach thrown in his face.

So, 
sure, what ever it's just "Secular Koshers"
What ever you say.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


They learned from the pedo priests!


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 24, 2019)

fncceo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Speaking of Holocaust Denial, I see where Holocaust, Inc can no longer keep the lid on David Irving's scholarship. They've quietly been allowing Irving's "quibble" that while there was perhaps never a directive from Hitler actually ordering the Final Solution, Nazis were nevertheless big meanies everybody should hate for their general awfulness and insufficient Jew-worship and plus lots of Jews died in WWII and stuff. So, it seems, just as we elect literally Hitler president, it turns out that literally Hitler wasn't.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



Jews hate the New Testament.  Christ is in the New Testament.  So Jews don't read the New Testament.  So Jews hate Christ.  So Jews deny Christ.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 24, 2019)

Capri said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > for a group who claims to not know why they are hated,
> ...



I don't exactly understand the Palestinians in Israel problem, because on paper Israel has Arabic as one of its official state languages, also taught in schools.  On paper.  I have never travelled to the Middle East though.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



In the Christian West, no one cares how you express your relationship with the Divine. It is an intensely private matter and, as long as it stays that way, we are an immensely tolerant people. Before WWI, Germany was the most tolerant of all. They were repaid by the Jews betraying them and bringing the US into the war against them.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



They may be agnostic to Christ, but don't outrightly deny and reject Him like the Jews and the Muslims do.  It is possible to speculate, that the Jews wrote the Quran, to repackage and sell Judaism that Jesus discredited.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with Zionism?  Zionism is that jews want to move home to Israel.  I don't see how this is a problem.  That way they will not cause more world wars in other countries any more.
> ...



If you don't accept their war crimes, then they phone their global socialist network, and start a war crime tribunal on you.  
Hehe


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




I am a jew-----I read the New Testament as a child.      , from where did you get your information about Jews?    Have you read the Koran?   How about the
RAMAYANA.  --------uhm   the Iliad?      feel free to ask questions-----you are very confused------you worship pineapples


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



  ^^^^^^   another tidbit from your catechism whore   "xxxxlife"????     Jesus
"discredited Judaism"  ?    is that what Sister Listerine taught you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Where does Metzitzah B'Peh come from?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Worship pine Apples?
What?
Like you don't worship the Devil as an anti-Christ?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Juice00


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you should speak to a surgeon------in surgery  HEMOSTASIS is a very big issue----it refers to control and removel of THE BLOOD.   If you leave blood in an operative
site-----healing is very messed up and serious infections occurs.    In modern times
we have  mechanical SUCTION machines  -----the surgeon cuts and the other guy applies the  "gomco" suction machine to get the blood out of the wound.    In ancient times----the suction was done by mouth.    Most circ suction is done by a pipette -----but a few people do it direct by mouth----and that's all there is to it-----
there are some perverted Nazi type Christians who make an issue of it.     If a snake bites you-------remember-----Christians never suck wounds by mouth----just drop dead.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



there is no devil as in the Christian model of a man in red carrying a pitch fork and living DOWN UNDER       -----there is no  "anti-Christ"  either.    These figures
were derived from Roman mythology     ---Pluto is the devil for romans----sorry,
he s no longer even a planet-----just an asteroid. ----pluto/  pineapple  <<< same stupidity


----------



## ESay (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Well, I agree with you that these two were the Poles only by heritage, and in everyday life they maybe were more Russians than Poles. 
But wasnt to some extent the similar situation with leaders of Bolsheviks of Jewish origin? Bolshewism itself contradicts the Jewish way of living.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



Bolsheviks killed mostly Russians.... Certainly not a pro-Russian aspiration.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Metzitzah B' Peh is evil.
Of course you support it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



Metzitzah b'Peh is a technique used for hemostatsis----
very ancient and rarely done today------there is nothing to either
support or not support.     If a snake bites you------remember----DO NOT SUCK 
THE VENOM -------jesus said it is evil to do so   (well-----not really----some jerk
called  John said so and he wrote the book of revulsions about the whore of Babylon)


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The Prophet Joshua.
And since Christians believe in the Prophet Joshua...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Joshua------he sucked and he sucked   AND THE WALLS CAME TUMBLING DOWN


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Russia was embroiled in a CIVIL WAR-----Russians certainly did kill Russians----
as it turned out----eventurally by the Millions------under stalin-------the would be
church priest


----------



## ESay (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I don't mean that they became pro Russian. Bolshewism virtually denies divisions on nationalities. I meant they became less Jewish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



You mean Kosher Izrael Gelphand's idea?

Backed financially by Kosher Jacon Schiff.

As well as led by partially Kosher Lenin & fully Kosher Trotsky?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Demons are experienced in all cultures both in present & historical terms.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 24, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



I am bat shit crazy and that shit is crazier than me...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



demons?      very variable in theology.     Mostly seen in delirium tremens


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hmm. 
What about families being haunted.
I guess that's fake too


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



of course not------your family is haunted-----but not mine


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Trotsky had some jewish ancestry----Lenin had virtually none-----however
YOU ARE CHOCK FULL OF IT------Jesus was so jewish his dad was related
to King David.     -----but no one knows where he found mary


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



That kind of proves it's Kosher, rather than Russian.
The fact that it was initially against ethnics & their divisions.


 Stalin sure changed that though.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



wrong   JEWS IS POWERFUL   -------I am invincible   ------poor sobie is
right-------cool it sobie----I am going after bigger fish


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Jesus was a Christian.
What you support is against God.
You are sons & daughters of Judas Iscariot the anti-Christ.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Lenin was 25% Kosher
&
Trotsky 100% Kosher.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Moron...Who wrote the first Epistle and when?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You ought to know Pollack


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



If Jesus fufills God he fulfills King David / Abraham.

We have continued Abraham.

You are the Synagogue of Satan.
You have hijacked history by pretending to be more than being founded by Judas Iscariot.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Notice the Pollack had nothing to say about Muslims, Hindus, Chinese, and other Religions? A POLLACK Hypocrite


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



And you are Filth and Garbage. You have continued” nothing” and you never will


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



a pile of rotted pierogis


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You didn’t answer my question.
Either you’re an ignoramus or you know the answer and the answer will cause your entire argument to collapse.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



You’re right.,,, We do deny it. Another Hypocrite who doesn’t believe in freedom of Religion
    When asked about other Religions who don’t believe the Morons have no answer


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I give up-----did paul do the first   PUSTULE?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



It’s the first one


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Nope!
The last in the Canon was the first one written.
There’s a reason Constantine, the Murderer has it placed at the end.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The Canon is in Political Order, not chronological.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Jesus spoke Yiddish & mocked himself as boiling in Hell or Gehenna in excrement?

Really?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



oh ----I did not know------in fact I never cared----but what is the FIRST ONE?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



to whom did he speak Yiddish?------QUITE A MIRACLE!!!!!!!!    now I believe


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



the book of revulsions?      one of the johns?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The New Testament warned us of fake Kosher people, the Synagogue of Satan.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You didn’t answer my question.
I thought you were Mr. Knowledge Base?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



read it again------your catechism whore got it very wrong


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The Book Of James...
Chronologically closest to Jesus.
You’ll never guess what James has to say about The Law of Moses.
But it’s all there in Black & White and so it was placed at the end of the Canon.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I give up-----wasn't James supposed to be the brother of Jesus?    What did
he say about the law of moses?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Jesus never absolved believers of keeping the Law of Moses.
James goes into an entire treatise of why Paul is a liar.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



yeah----I done googled------so Constantine hoped that if he put it at the end----
NO ONE WOULD GET THAT FAR-------*WAY TO GO, CONNIE*


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


BINGO!!!!


----------



## ESay (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


It couldn't be the other way around. Bolshevism was the opposite of social, political and economic system which existed in the Russian Empire. And it wasn't just a whim of Bolsheviks. Many people were fed up by the system.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Jesus died as a Jewish man... His teaching is what you call Christianity today... So you follow the teachings of a Jewish man...


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jesus wasn't a Christian. Christianity didn't exist while he was alive.
He was born a Jew. Lived as a Jew. Preached as a Jew. Died as a Jew. Capiche?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 24, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


thats what you zionist paid shills post when you cant counter evidence as you are instructed to by your handlers in Israel.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


The Book Of James...read it.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




The presence of Jesus the Nazarene in boiling excrement is one of the disputed references to Jesus in the Talmud.[2] Onkelos raises up Yeshu by necromancy,[3] and asks him about his punishment in Gehinnom.[4][5] Jesus replies that he is in "boiling excrement."[6

The Pollack is so stupid he doesn't know how to read or write


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



The Old Testament warned us of fake GOYIM the CHURCH of evil, Hate and destruction


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Lenin's GREAT GRANDFATHER was Jewish who later converted and you are a POLLACK 






In 1896, Bronshteyn joined a small cell of underground socialists in Odessa. Since socialism was illegal, he was arrested two years later by tsarist police and eventually exiled to Siberia, a common punishment for political prisoners. In 1902, Bronshteyn, who now went by the name Trotsky as a means of masking his identity in exile, escaped and ended up in London where he met Georgy Plekhanov, founder of the Social Democrats, the Marxist party that would spawn the Bolsheviks and Mensheviks. In London, Trotsky also met the future leader of the 1917 Bolshevik Revolution, Vladimir Lenin. Trotsky, Plekhanov, and Lenin worked together on the Social Democrats’ newspaper _Iskra_ (The Spark), the future_ Pravda_, mouthpiece of world communism.


ADVERTISING

In 1905, during the first leftist attempt to overthrow the tsars, Trotsky returned to Russia and in St. Petersburg he organized the first revolutionary _soviet_–a city council run by popular election. This was the socialists’ attempt to organize rule from below, by the workers of the city, rather than from above by the tsars. At age 26, Trotsky was appointed president of the Petersburg _soviet_. After the tsars agreed to relinquish autocratic power and set up a parliament called the Duma, ending the 1905 revolution, Trotsky, whose politics were still too radical, was again arrested, imprisoned, and exiled to Siberia. However, he managed to escape once more, this time to Vienna.

Trotsky worked as a journalist in Vienna, and he eventually became an editor of the underground_ Pravda_. He kept a close eye on Russian affairs, and wrote bitterly about the 1913 Beilis trial, when a Jewish factory owner, Mendel Beilis, was put on trial under false charges that he ritually murdered a Christian child around the time of Passover. Trotsky argued that the case proved that tsarist Russia was intrinsically anti-Semitic, and the only solution to anti-Semitism in Russia was to overthrow the regime.

With the outbreak of World War I, Trotsky began another nomadic period. He moved to Zurich in 1914 and then to Germany, where he was briefly imprisoned for opposing the war, which socialists understood as a conflict between imperial capitalist leaders, being unnecessarily fought by the working classes of each nation.

In 1915 he moved to Paris, editing the socialist weekly _Nashe Slovo_ (Our Word), but he was expelled from France for anti-war activities. After a short stay in New York as the editor of the socialist newspaper _Novy Mir _(New World), Trotsky returned to Russia in 1917. He joined the Bolsheviks in St. Petersburg and established the magazine Forward (_Vperyod_), related only to the more famous Yiddish-language Forverts by their socialist politics.

*Come the Revolution!*

In October 1917, the Bolsheviks overthrew the provisional government, and Trotsky’s politics became mainstream.

The establishment of the Soviet Union exposed Trotsky’s ambivalence about his Jewishness. At first Trotsky refused a high position in the Bolshevik government, because he thought it would not serve the interests of the new communist regime if too many Jews occupied important positions. He ultimately accepted, and during the civil war that broke out after the Bolshevik takeover, he became head of the Red Army and a member of the Politburo, the decision-making body of the fledgling government.

In the chaos of civil war, new waves of anti-Jewish pogroms broke out throughout Ukraine, and Trotsky considered, but ultimately rejected, the idea of organizing special Jewish sections within the Red Army. When the Chief Rabbi of Moscow, Jacob Maze, asked Trotsky personally for extra security to protect Russian Jews from these pogroms, Trotsky answered that he was a Bolshevik and did not consider himself a Jew.

*Silencing the Renegade Socialist*
After Lenin’s death in 1924, a fight for power among leading Bolsheviks ensued, and Joseph Stalin strengthened his own position in the government. Stalin and Trotsky differed on some fundamentals of the communist revolution. While Stalin concentrated on the development of communism in the Soviet Union, Trotsky was dedicated to the belief that Russia should catalyze worldwide communist revolution.

In 1926 Trotsky was expelled from the Politburo because of these differences of opinion. In 1927, he was exiled to Kazakhstan, and then two years later, from the Soviet Union.

Trotsky lived in Turkey (1929-33), France (1933-35), Norway (1935-36), and finally found asylum in Mexico (1936-1940), where many socialist Jewish exiles from Nazi Germany and elsewhere had settled. By then, Trotsky had become one of the world’s most outspoken critics of Stalin and his political system. In 1938 Trotsky established the Fourth International, a socialist, anti-Stalinist international movement.

Trotsky’s name became the terrifying bogeyman of the Stalinist Soviet Union during the Great Purges of 1936-1938, as one after another Communist Party leader was accused of supporting the exiled renegade. In the United States, on the other hand, Trotskyism enjoyed support of influential critics and intellectuals, some associated with the journal _Partisan Review_, and many of whom were Jewish.

During his period of exile, with the rise of Nazism and state-sponsored anti-Semitism, Trotsky began responding more openly to Jewish issues. In several interviews, he reaffirmed both his opposition to Zionism and his support for Jewish workers making common cause with workers of the countries in which they live. He also recognized the centrality of Jewish workers to the socialist movement in America, and the potential importance of organizing in Yiddish.

As Trotsky became louder in his criticism of Stalin, Stalin became more committed to silencing him. On August 21, 1940, Ramon Mercador, a Stalinist agent who had infiltrated Trotsky’s Mexico City community of socialists, killed him with an ice pick.

Trotsky’s most important biographer, Isaac Deutscher, coined the phrase “non-Jewish Jew” to describe Trotsky and his generation of universalist thinkers. Like Rosa Luxemburg (“Red Rosa”), who was murdered in 1919 for being too far left of the emerging socialist order in post-World War I Berlin, Trotsky’s life was cut short for being a loud-mouthed socialist. Despite his aversion to any self-identification as a Jew, Trotsky’s biography of universal ideas, constant physical movement, and dramatic assassination, reads like a very Jewish 20th-century story.



  You have people in this Country TODAY, many young some a lot older who are embracing Socialism,  You are too stupid to understand it


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

Notice how NotSober will not address The Book Of James.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



BLASPHEMY!


----------



## fncceo (Jul 24, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I don't read John Grisham.  It doesn't mean I hate lawyers.

I just hate bad writing.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Notice how NotSober will not address The Book Of James.



He’s too stupid; too busy setting fires


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

The Mishnah states that people who eat together and do not discuss Torah have eaten feces.
Why?
Eating food provided by God and not discussing God’s gift of Torah results in nothing more than taking a dump.

Burning...
Every soul is in the same proximity to God.
The less comfortable you are, the more you feel the embarrassment of a life wasted.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



The real Russian Empire were the Tsarists, what the Bolsheviks were are traitors of the Tsar, and ones using very much similar values of the Kosher people today tend to support in the USA, such as pro-Abortion,  pro-Gun control, and ending Ethnic and religious concepts.

It's just like in the USA they Kosher people fund Democrats by 1/2 of their financing, and push the same kind of cr@p as the Bolsheviks did, except this time far worse.

They pray upon indoctrinating & dividing the populace into a wedge to push Bolshevik values.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



So, Jesus spoke Yiddish & Rejected himself?
LOL
No, because he wasn't the same people.
These 
are the Synagogue of Satan, they aren't the original Hebrews, even though they pretend to be.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Notice how NotSober will not address The Book Of James.



Such Impatient twerps, like most of you & your ilk.

I had more important things to do,  rather than dealing with you at that moment.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Jesus reformed your Moses, properly.

The Founding Father of Christianity is Jesus,
the Founding Father of the Synagogue of Satan is Judas Iscariot.

What's so hard to get?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



So, Jesus spoke Yiddish, and rejected himself?

They're not the same people, genius. (Rolls eyes)

They are the Synagogue of Satan, duh. They say they are Kosher, but they're fake Koshers following Satan.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




In a letter to Stalin in 1932 — six years after Lenin's death — Anna Ulyanova, Lenin's older sister, wrote that their maternal grandfather "came from a poor Jewish family and was, according to his baptismal certificate, the son of Moses Blank." Blank was born in Zhitomir, Ukraine. In her letter, Ulyanova said her brother "had always thought highly of Jews." She also urged Stalin to reveal Lenin's Jewish background, concluding that "it would be wrong to hide it from the masses."

Breaking News, Analysis, Politics, Blogs, News Photos, Video, Tech Reviews - TIME.com


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yiddish wasn't developed until 900 years after Jesus died.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 24, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Yeah, because they're NOT Ancient Hebrews, they're a bunch of German speakers rejecting Christ.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



I'm neither Jew or Christian but a strict follower of the Old Testament and no one tells me what to think or say.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



WTF is your major hangup?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Notice how the FIRE SETTING POLLACK doesn’t mention other Religions that reject Christ?'''''

  Just an example of other Religions,  When he's finished with his EST maybe he'll comment

What are the most widely practiced religions of the world?




Electroconvulsive Therapy and Other Depression Treatments


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



He’s a POLLACK


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how NotSober will not address The Book Of James.
> ...


You have nothing more important than finding out from his contemporary that Ayesha was a lying piece of shit?
I didn’t make it up; it’s The Book of James.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


That you’re intellectually dishonest based on the NT.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Again, you stupid Pollack; his GREAT GRANDFATHER was Jewish


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Sobie runs on hate.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He’s INTELLECTUALLY INFERIOR


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Mentally and emotionally disturbed.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 24, 2019)

fncceo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You mean the New Testament writers could take some writing classes?  Well it depends if they can get some discount on the fee for those credits, since they are not core modules.  I would imagine though that they have repaid all their student loans during these past 2019 years though.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


The NT is a bad case of repetitive desperation.
I trust you’ve read The Book of James.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Speaking of morons, here's a multiple choice for you:

When a Jew immigrates to Israel he has to demonstrate

__ a) his mother was a yenta (Jew is a race)
__ b) he goes to synagogue (Jew is a religion)​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 24, 2019)

We own the world. I own a mansion in the OPs empty head.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 24, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Jew of matrilineal heritage.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 24, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> At first Trotsky refused a high position in the Bolshevik government, because he thought it would not serve the interests of the new communist regime if *too many Jews *occupied important positions...in the chaos of civil war, new waves of anti-Jewish pogroms broke out



Haha, you see boys and girls, anti-Jewish pogroms are never a response to anything Jews have done. In this case, they were caused by "chaos of civil war". One day, you see, the civil war was raging along when suddenly a big chunk of chaos broke away from the fighting and went spinning through the trees looking for Jews. When it found some, the chaos pogrommed the shit out of them, proving the Tsar deserved to die.

Now, some of you may have been thinking the pogrom was probably due to the fact, noted two sentences earlier, that the most bloodthirsty monsters in the history of the world who had seized power in Russia and unleashed The Red Terror on the Christian population (beside which the "Holocaust" was a Sunday School picnic) were heavily Jewish. You would be in error, you anti-Semite.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 24, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


If you are a strict follower of the Old Testament then you have to call any guy who wouldn't impregnate his widowed sister-in-law "he of the house of the loosed shoe".


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 24, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > At first Trotsky refused a high position in the Bolshevik government, because he thought it would not serve the interests of the new communist regime if *too many Jews *occupied important positions...in the chaos of civil war, new waves of anti-Jewish pogroms broke out
> ...


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


"Jew of matrilineal heritage."

Right, tell that excitable one that "Jew" is a race and "Judaism" is a religion. Just ask Israel.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 24, 2019)

Street Juice thanks for this thread! Really brought out the Jew lovers and the usual Israel Firster cohenservatives. On another note ANYONE who has read the Protocols of the learned elders of zion and don't believe it are either INCREDIBLY ignorant,brainwashed lemmings or lying to themselves because the truth hurts.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 25, 2019)

Odium said:


> Street Juice thanks for this thread! Really brought out the Jew lovers and the usual Israel Firster cohenservatives. On another note ANYONE who has read the Protocols of the learned elders of zion and don't believe it are either INCREDIBLY ignorant,brainwashed lemmings or lying to themselves because the truth hurts.


I'm reading Henry Ford's "International Jew" right now, and it is eye-popping...and I thought I was woke already. He incorporates a lot of the protocols in it. He says they originated in France or Switzerland. and have the tone of somebody taking notes in a lecture. Jews say they originated in Russia (but, of course) and are a Tsarist forgery. I trust Henry Ford, who sacrificed a lot to publish his papers, more than I do any Jew


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



oh----so Lenin had a  grandfather----who came from a jewish family but  converted to Christianity------so that fact gives LENIN  a  "JEWISH BACKGROUND"
-------what is a polack whose maternal grandmother got impregnated by the local
parish priest?   -----local boy toy altar boy for life and all his descendants thereafter?     -----sobie----you need to check out your family tree------GAWD ONLY 
KNOWS what is lurking up there


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



how does one say   "house of the loosed shoe"  in Hebrew?  -------


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > At first Trotsky refused a high position in the Bolshevik government, because he thought it would not serve the interests of the new communist regime if *too many Jews *occupied important positions...in the chaos of civil war, new waves of anti-Jewish pogroms broke out
> ...



pogroms upon jews are always a response to something jews have done
just as lynching of blacks in the south by the noble Christian KKK are a
response to something that a black person had done.    Blacks live in the
vicinity of places where white daddy's screw their daughters and jews live
in the vicinity of white Christians who feel a need for looting and macho murder and rape.      The THING done?-----being in the wrong place and near the wrong people


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



did you ask a question,  juicy?      or did you fart?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



sobie dear-----Hossfly tried to engage you in a reasonable and intellectual
discussion of the writings in the NT-------TRY TO FOCUS


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He can’t; He’s too STUPID


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



A.) Only one religion actually mocks Christ, your one.

B.) Only one of those religions lived 2,000 years in Christian nations refusing to assimilate.

C.) The ones calling for the New World Order are your people.

D.) Those religions don't seem to hate Catholics, or Poles I belong to quite like your Koshers do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



The Maternal line of Kosher people is mostly Roman, the Paternal line of Kosher people is mostly Semitic.

So, by their own mouths, they're fake Koshers, considering they consider the Maternal line as the one which shows ethnicity, or race.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What do Yiddish speakers have to do with Ancient Hebrews?
It's a validate statement.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Your tribe is so obnoxious, and vindictive.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



It's a lot better than your Talmud, which teaches hate upon Christ.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


And your religion is so false.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


The Book of James.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Your religion is centered on rejecting & disrespecting Christ.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Who doesn't your tribe hate?

You even hate Polish people, who did the most for your people.

Just shows what disgusting beasts you are.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Really?
I didn’t know that.
We’re so busy studying how to live we have no time to discuss other religions other than on a message board.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Now you went and didn’t hurt my feelings.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Excellent...can you give back my in-laws assets now?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Right after you give Palestine the assets you owe.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, you study on how to live?
Like thinking all Goyim owe you money?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


No problem...how much do we pay for a tent, a walking stick and 10 raped sheep?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Only the Germans and the Polish.


----------



## Capri (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Nope -- No negation at all. Perhaps in your mind?



Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


So not ALL gentiles are sex-addicted alcoholics, just the hundreds with whom you've worked. And these sex addicts are great people. These alcoholics are excellent at what they do. Got it. "It’s obvious you don’t read anything you post or you would have been too embarrassed to post this nonsense that negates the posts to which it is referring."
Either that or your ability to distinguish one fact from another is close to nil.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



in fact,  sobie----you are very wrong----If Judaism was "centered"  in anything about
Jesus-----you would hear the name Jesus or mention of the NEW TESTAMENT in
synagogue.   The FACT is that you can attend a synagogue regularly for 20 years and NEVER hear the word  Jesus,  New Testament, or Christian.   Contrary to
that which your catechism whore taught you----Jesus is not really mentioned in the
Talmud-----      HOWEVER if you go to a church-----(as I did ---several times in my  youth and-----now and then as an adult)   JEWS is mentionied INCESSANTLY ---
and in the negative -------that is YOUR education.   My hubby was brought up in
an religious jewish household---and community.     I usually explain what Christmas is all about to him-----once a year-----and then easter------he usually forgets the
details.    He never read the NT -----but I did.      Now try going to a mosque


----------



## Capri (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> oh----so Lenin had a grandfather----who came from a jewish family but converted to Christianity------so that fact gives LENIN a "JEWISH BACKGROUND"


Jews are a race. Conversion to Christianity doesn't change the blood. Jewish blood = Jewish background.



irosie91 said:


> The THING done?-----being in the wrong place and near the wrong people


Yes, being in White countries around White people.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



jews hate neither germans or poles or arabs-----just the  anti-semitic ones


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Capri said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh----so Lenin had a grandfather----who came from a jewish family but converted to Christianity------so that fact gives LENIN a "JEWISH BACKGROUND"
> ...



sorta like blacks being in white countries around white people?      Your statement is not entirely true-----muslims----of whatever hue----are ALSO into libel galvanized
pogroms and lynchings-----of Christians,  Jews,  Hindus  Sikhs,  Buddhists----and each other


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Capri said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh----so Lenin had a grandfather----who came from a jewish family but converted to Christianity------so that fact gives LENIN a "JEWISH BACKGROUND"
> ...



depends on how you define "race"     are you a member of a named "race"?


----------



## Capri (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> sorta like blacks being in white countries around white people?


Exactly like blacks being in White countries around White people/



irosie91 said:


> Your statement is not entirely true-----muslims----of whatever hue----are ALSO into libel galvanized
> pogroms and lynchings-----of Christians, Jews, Hindus Sikhs, Buddhists----and each other


That's true. Never said otherwise.



irosie91 said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Everyone is a member of a named race. I'm Caucasian, Indo-European. My ethnic heritage is Germanic (Prussian via Poland post-Versailles) and Slavic (Russia and we think Latvia but maybe Lithuania).


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Synopsis...
We’re not inebriated after lunch.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Not knowing the law of Moses is a satanic aberration, typical to jews.  There is no contradiction between James and the ones that Paul wrote. Paul was not lying, and even Jesus Himself in the Gospels expresses His frustration quite a number of times about how stupid jews are and how jews are unable to grasp the first basic part of the law of Moses.  No wonder that then He goes out of his way and tells Paul to work it with the Gentiles, as His jews proved themselves a lost cause.  Hehehe


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


So you haven't read it...Ok.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Such ignorance & such arrogance.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Please,
Your tribe thinks half of Eurasia owes you money.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


And as per Israeli jew law, they promptly put him in a 5 year prison, if he has the New Testament on him or a German flag.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Is that why jew women are so manly and make American women fat?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Please you constantly belittle & vilify Catholics, Jesus, Poles, Muslims among others.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



Oh, so now it’s the Jews fault that American’s eat too much and are heavy,   You are an.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


They make the Talmud up as they go along.  I would like to put together a religion too, where you can just write whatever and everybody bows to it.  I wonder if zoos allow Talmud reading cages in them.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



And the Pollack belittle ‘s and vilifies Jews because they don’t follow “ Jesus” while not saying a word about other Religions that dont


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I have read it, so I know exactly where your error is.  Too bad, every jew falls into that error.  To improve, you need to stop being a jew.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Not half; just you


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You & Irosie are why I don't like your Anti-Christ tribe.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Talmud doesn't even mention the momzer.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

]


anotherlife said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I got news -----Paul never met Jesus and----according to Christians, James was the
brother of Jesus     I read the NT------in no place does he complain about 
HOW STUPID ARE JEWS------he castigates jews in the some way fire and
brimstone Christian preachers castigate Christians.   In fact Jesus states---according to the NT  that the Pharisees are the teachers of the law----of course
Jesus was a Pharisee-----reread the book-----and read Jeremiah and Amos----they use imagery similar but MORE so than the disparaging stuff Jesus uses----you just do not grasp the issue


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you heard  "Christ-killer"   BS  in your cradle-----and will repeat it every time you either get drunk or have a high fever


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I thought Jews were busy conquering Wall Street.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

fncceo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Sobie-----I AGREE that you are as scholar of the TALMUD---which AS YOU KNOW---consists of many volumes      In which volume does the Talmud
report that Jesus is boiled in excrement?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yep!
And yet, Jews run the world.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


State the verse...


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


List the nations...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



I wasn't raised anti-Kosher.
I wasn't particularly anti-Kosher until I found so many of you hate Poles, and Hate Catholics.
How you try so hard to control evety aspect of US society & drive this country off of the rails.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



my husband is in the counting house---counting all his money.  I am
in the parlor, eating bread and honey.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You mean your father, the failure who couldn’t start his own business, met too many Jews who did.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



and who RAISED THE PRICE OF WODKA  ???


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Sobie’s dad encountered too many successful Jews when he worked at a nursing home; his dad realized what a loser he was.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Is that like Diet Coke?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



yes-----don't drink them----they are like  poison for brain and pancreas


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



There's a bunch.

Holocaust Compensation & Restitution, by Country


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

What an obnoxious, arrogant, vindictive & ignorant cretin.

You don't know me or my father.

You make vivid assumptions because you are mistakes.

You aren't the only tribe member like this here.

You people have extreme impairments & this is why everybody who knows you despises your tribe.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you wanted the thieves to keep it?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You things are Demonic.
They too tend to babble nonsense, and anti-Christ ramblings.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So dildo, did you actually read it?
Of course you didn’t...dildo.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You are the thieves thinking the countries who let you in as Refugees
Owe you part of their properties & part of their money.

You are evil & everyone with commonsense hates you.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Of course dildo doesn’t mention that at least half of these claims are by non-Jewish Holocaust victims.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


How Roman Catholic of you!


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I am fascinated with the term   "anti-Christ ramblings"     Can you repeat some of
the anti-Christ ramblings you have heard and from whom, where and when?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



over to you,   sobie...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



try again    sobie dear-------ALL  world war II reparations are based on actual LOSS OF PROPERTY OWNED AND EITHER CONFISCATED BY THE NAZIS OR STOLEN BY THE GIVEN COUNTRIES.      Jews were in Europe before catholics got there


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against.




I can certainly agree.

Only a handful of Jewish elite belong to the Learned Elders of Zion, and they keep their plans pretty close to their vests.

The Protocols which have been attributed to the LEZ's  have been shown to be forgeries.   I'd love to see the real protocols of this important group.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You ultimately rent from the government through taxes.

You don't deserve a dang thing if you didn't pay taxes on these properties.

What you are is conving thieves.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



A ton of Christian Goyim lost their properties to Commie regimes.

Leave it to you selfish Smucks to think this is anti-Semitism.
That you should not work as a coalition looking for individual property rights.

No.. Your selfish thieves think you are deserved compensations on properties you lost nearly 65 years ago & didn't pay taxes on.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And those Christians are also seeking recompense, dildo.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Bastard Polack Haters!!!!!!!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Sure.
You don't work with Goyim looking for properties lost.

Especially Germ-Mans in the Prussian Trust.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You provided the Link, dildo.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He needs one.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You are terrible at compensating your theft of Palestine.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


How’s it going, Dildo?
How about more Links that make you look like a Dildo brain?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You think half the World owes you
& 
Wonder why half the World hates you.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You provided a Link of very few nations that owe money to Jews and non-Jews, Dildo Brain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



A.) They list 18 countries listed here just in Europe.

Restitution by Country - WJRO

B.) They don't even want property owners to get funds but rather Holocaust survivors.

An insult as if you think all of Europe owes for the Holocaust.

No wonder why so many people hate your tribe.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



silly -----Jews have offered the palis FULL compensation for any claims of
losses-----so long as the losses sustained by jews in muslim lands are
compensated------IS  THAT NOT FAIR?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I'm tired of your tribe barking orders you won't even follow.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I have never barked in my life-------I SCREECH


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So do something about it.
The FBI is bored of you not taking action.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



so true ~~~~  my hubby too


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Henry Ford describes in 1920 the streets of New York being full of Jewish peddlers selling the wedding rings of murdered Russians.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


That’s the ticket!
Don’t forget drinking the blood of Christian virgins!


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Henry Ford said that ?     how did the jewish peddlers get them?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Shhh!


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



my grandma used to go there in 1920 to get Pickled Herring.....ie----Hester
Street


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Why don't you force Poland to pay you your loot they owe you.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



my grandfather refused----he did not want to know the DETAILS of how
his brothers and their families died


----------



## ESay (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jews can't be considered as traitors, because they never showed allegiance to the Empire or the tsar.

Why they were active in the Bolshevism movement? They were intellectualy superior to the average population where they lived, but at the same time they were underrated and sidelined by the system. So, it is understandable that the movement which aim was to fully destroy this system attracted many of them.

The Western civilization throughout all its history persecuted Jews or discriminated them in some or another form. Nationalism and Christianity played significant role in it. So, there is no surprise that they support cosmopolitan and secular parties there.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Because Jews aren’t animals like you.


----------



## ESay (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> The Prophet Joshua.
> And since Christians believe in the Prophet Joshua...


It is very strange religious requirement, to tell the truth.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Prophet Joshua.
> ...


It depends on your point of view.
The sex drive causes people to lie, cheat and steal, which is improper use of the mouth, body and mind.
In the days of prophecy, people were on a much higher spiritual level and didn’t think all day about having sex.


----------



## ESay (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Frankly, I have some doubts about those people being on higher spiritual level, but I still don't understand what it has to do with required circumcision.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


I don’t understand why the Canaanites were having sex with their animals.
Perhaps their women were ugly as all heck.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice thanks for this thread! Really brought out the Jew lovers and the usual Israel Firster cohenservatives. On another note ANYONE who has read the Protocols of the learned elders of zion and don't believe it are either INCREDIBLY ignorant,brainwashed lemmings or lying to themselves because the truth hurts.
> ...


Indeed. I own a copy of the International Jew as well. Another good one is Duke's Jewish Supremacism. If the Protocols are forgeries someone sure knew the history 100 years in the future! Those things are VERY descriptive of what is going on in the world today.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

Odium said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


It’s called success via years of hard work.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Odium said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Nostradamus is better


----------



## ESay (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I have no idea. It has nothing to do with what I wrote above.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Your guess is as good as mine.
I honestly have never really looked into the issue.


----------



## ESay (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Hm. In what issue? About Canaanites or about circumcision?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Circumcision.
I believe there’s only one rabbi on earth who does it.
His community probably believes he has the ability to give the children the ability to resist sexual sins.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The reason gentiles are more religiously advanced than jews is because we understand all humans are flawed. All humans err. There are times in every human's life when he needs to beg forgiveness. This is a rational view of the world as it really is in terms of our relationships with other humans. We use our ability to reason to determine where we are wrong, to admit we were wrong, to seek forgiveness, to make amends. This make us more rational, more religiously advanced. Jews, on the other hand, NEVER admit, acknowledge, apologize. Y'all are still stuck in Deuteronomy. Now,  what was that about drinking the blood of Christian virgins?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


It’s apparent you know nothing of your bloody history and your incredibly repetitive NT...Demons and withered hands.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Is that why Jews win so many Nobel Prizes?


----------



## ESay (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I thought that this is still widely practiced by Jews today. 
I don't know how circumcision affects sexual life, but adoption of this practice had nothing to do with that, as far as I know. It was a part of covenant with Abraham. Something like to distinguish those who follow the covenant from those who don't.


----------



## okfine (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Don't forget about all who kiss Sheldon Adelson's ring.


----------



## okfine (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Was Obama Jew?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


I apologize for not being clear.
The knowledge of the circumcision is meant to constantly remind the Jewish male to control his sexual urge in a manner acceptable to God.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

okfine said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


No.
He also did nothing to earn his prize except express campaign rhetoric.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

okfine said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Anyone who loves money.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



Juicy-------in what brothel were you educated?


----------



## ESay (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Well, maybe. But then again, if it doesn't affect negatively the sexual life, then how will it help a male to control his urge? He will simply get used to it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


It is not meant to control the sexual urge, it is meant to remind one to distance oneself from inappropriate sexual behavior.


----------



## Capri (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Henry Ford describes in 1920 the streets of New York being full of Jewish peddlers selling the wedding rings of murdered Russians.





irosie91 said:


> Henry Ford said that ? how did the jewish peddlers get them?





Indeependent said:


> Shhh!


From their tribesmen in Russia. Silly question.



ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Circumcision is practiced widely by jews today. There are numerous people who perform the ritual; some are rabbis, many aren't.
It has no impact on sexual life generally.
Indeependent is partially correct about it's purpose. In addition, circumcision was practiced in various places around the ancient Mid-East. It was generally reserved for the priests. There's ancient Egyptian art depicting it. The Israelites were to be "a nation of priests" per the Old Testament. Circumcision was an emblem of that.



okfine said:


> Was Obama Jew?


Jew blood, mother's side.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Another stupid Pollack remark, Compensation started I believe in the late 1990’s. Obviously there were Holocaust survivors still alive. Why aren’t they entitled to compensation? It’s not just property ; it’s bank records, or a possible paper trail of anything
   If their parents are no longer alive; why shouldn’t their kids or grandkids lay claim?
     Did the Germans or others pay taxes on the stolen property you stupid thieving Pollack.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




The STUPID POLLACK believes that the stolen property belongs to the ones who took it because they paid TAXES on it !!!!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

Capri said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Henry Ford describes in 1920 the streets of New York being full of Jewish peddlers selling the wedding rings of murdered Russians.
> ...



As opposed to Goyim blood


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



They lived in Tsarist Russia, and killed the Tsar, and implemented their own system not by Democracy but by killing, sure seems traitorous to me.

Oh really?
Kosher people were intellectually superior?
Are you Kosher?

Maybe if Kosher people assimilated, they wouldn't have been persecuted, how about that?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It was the Polish nation, you don't get to claim part of the nation as your own for monetary gain, without being despised in return, 
especially when you don't respect Palestine.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why do Kosher terrorists like Menachem Begin win Nobel Prizes too?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You are worse than Animals, even most Animals don't disrespect the ones who take them in when they're strays, even some rather vicious ones like Bears can be tame.

You on the other hand, never respect the Polish people, who took you in.

Maybe because you're spawns of Satan?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


We 

“ Palestine “ has nothing to do with what happened between 1941  and 1945 you  ignoramus.  We also have the Right to demand Reparations from anyone who was involved in helping out the Nazis


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Your ilk are worse then animals; they are SAVAGES.  
Pollacks didn’t participate in killing Jews? 

You and your ILK are the spawns of Hell and shouldn’t even be living


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


"Is that why Jews win so many Nobel Prizes?"

No, that would be nepotism.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



As opposed to other religions I have mentioned and you have ignored, Pollack?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



Because we are smart and you are stupid

Below is the definition Thank you for proving my point 


nep·o·tism
/ˈnepəˌtizəm/
_noun_
noun: *nepotism*

the practice among those with power or influence of favoring relatives or friends, especially by giving them jobs.
"his years in office were marked by corruption and nepotism"
synonyms: favoritism, preferential treatment, keeping it in the family, the old boy network, looking after one's own,


----------



## Preacher (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Usury in many ways is what has made Jews wealthy and powerful. That and the fact they stick together like the thieves,murderers,vile evil race they are. Amazing a race can be kicked out of 109 countries and still manage to control every aspect of power in the world.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



So, when are you going to point fingers at your own, for the Holocaust?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What a loser you are, copying me half the time. LOL

You are so dumb, you can't even come up with your own material.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You ARE stupid, you Pollack,  Blame the Jews instead of your own FILTHY ILK


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Hmm, so it really worked to reduce sexual urges in Jeffrey Epstein, Anthony Weiner, and Harvey Weinstein  among other perverts & pedos of your Kosher ilk?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Not true, You ask  and I answer, I posted other Religions that don't accept JESUS ( unlike you) and you  don't respond. In your Pollack posts, I never saw you use the word ILK you dumb, stupid, moron


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Emanuel Ringelblum stated just that, and he was Kosher.

If you & your ilk are such bottom feeding maggots, that you have to blame Polish Allies, the first to fight the Nazis as the Polish Nazis who did the Holocaust.
Just because of minor Polish Nazi collaborators.
then
what's wrong with stating that that there were some minor Kosher Nazi collaborators too?

Maybe this is why you, and your ilk are despised.

You are no good to your rotten cores.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



They lived in their own countries until pretty recently
, not in Christian countries for thousands of years, while disrespecting Christ, like you & your ilk.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


He killed terrorists who were killing goyim.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yes, 1,000 of persecution and mass murder...good Jesus boys.
There is no christ, Dildo Brain...The Book of James, retard.
The Law of Moses is mandatory...Dildo Brain.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


That's like asking why some people drive thru Stop Signs, Dildo Brain.
Many people disobey what they should obey.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Deir Yassin Massacre done with at least some participation of Menachem Begin shouldn't get him the  Nobel Peace Prize.
But
Long behold it does, like magic.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


You do realize that the Nobel Committee is mostly, if not all, Goyim.
Of course you don't; you're too busy snorting glue.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Aren't they mostly Protestant?
Basically Kosher Lite, a different tribe you converted.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



 Tell us who those Jewish Collaborators were; You Pollack piece of Garbage.
   Jews aren't liked because of the disgusting, vile, despicable [POLLACKS?  Believe me, you are not important to anybody


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yawn...RCC murdered tens of millions and all you have up your a$$ is 3 "massacres" committed against people who murder their own people.
You're such a Dildo Brain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Many of the most prolific perverts known to public have been Kosher, 
but
everybody's a pervert but J00.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Yes; smarter than Catholics.
You're like, so dull.
Did your blow up doll deflate?


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 25, 2019)

Odium said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


"the fact they stick together"​and convinced us that, when we do it, it is something called racism (the prime evil in the world, which, wouldn't you know, only white people can be guilty of because we have all the power hahaha)

Ford made a good point about the diaspora actually being a huge advantage to Jews

The International Jew


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Oh no; we have our share of transgressors.
But you constantly state that only JOOS do nasty things.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

Odium said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



AGREE !  We are in control ( Seriously)


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


It is; God is showing what assholes the rest of the nations are.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Does your parents basement have a full bathroom?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You like to hide behind the Goyim.

Fact is one of the most modern & nasty anti-Native American genocides was orchestrated by your tribesman one Julius Popper.

Fact, Another one of your tribesman Lehman Brothers funded much the USA slave trade.

That doesn't even begin to talk about your involvement in Communist movements, 
The 
whole idea for Bolsheviks was from the Gelphand plan from Izrael Gelphand the Kosher & funding from the Bolsheviks main financier Kosher Jacob Schiff.
in the
mid 1930's the NKVD was more Kosher than Russian.

The most vicious of death camps the GULAG was invented & orchestrated by Kosher people like Lazar Kogan, or Matvei Berman.

The Holodomor was orchestrated by Kosher Lazar Kaganovich.

Then there's Bela Kuhn of Hungary a Communist,
or
Jakub Berman & Salomon Morel Communists of Poland.
or
How about Fidel Castro part Kosher, and financed by Kosher Ricardo Wolf?


----------



## Preacher (Jul 25, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Revel in it now,I guarantee you the next time we get a chance we WON'T commit the same mistakes as past leaders who tried to defend the world from the Jewish menace.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



  Doesn't answer my question you stupid POLLACK. For Centuries people of different FAITHS have lived in Countries that were predominantly one religion,
   Wait.....  Just thought of something.    Israel should kick EVERY SINGLE ARAB LIVING WITHIN THE 67 BORDERS OUT AND THAT GOES FOR ALL CHRISTIANS
    If there are no need for Churches or Mosques, Israel then has the right to destroy every single one of them.   I AGREE !!


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Did you know that the colonies were financed by a ****?
Imagine you living in Poland.
By the way, is there such a thing as a non-Kosher Jew?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Yeah, your people are so smart, you can't even figure out who did the Holocaust.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I'd rather live in Poland, among my kinsman, I kind of resent being sold poor goods in this country.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



You never heard of Kapos, Jewish Ghetto Police, Judenrate, Sonderkommandos, Group 13,
or
how about how your Kosher kind  paid off / financed Nazis in the Haavara Agreement?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Nobody else besides your tribe spent 2,000 years living in nations who worshiped Christ, while disrespecting their Christ (God).


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...







Several financial institutions involved in the current U.S. economic crisis—Lehman Bros., Wachovia Bank, Chase Bank and Aetna Inc.—have interesting background stories and one thing in common: their connection to the inhumane institution of slavery.







Graphic of slaves in a ship galley.

Numerous capitalist merchants benefited hugely from the transatlantic slave trade and the industries associated with it. For several centuries the economies of the U.S. North and South were intertwined by slavery. By the mid-1800s, capital investment in slaves was higher than the value of land or any other capital worth.

Southern slave labor made New York City the financial capital of the world. Cotton produced on plantations became the main product of export and a major source of the city’s wealth. Large textile mills gave New York State a booming economy.

Both cotton and enslaved workers treated as “property” were among the first commodities on the stock market. Cotton trading accounted for the country’s expansive growth for an extended historical period. Profits from the slave trade financed the industrial revolution.

The Lehman family members were Alabama cotton brokers. In 1850 they founded Lehman Brothers Investments, acquiring their capital and wealth by investing and trading in cotton. Three sons moved to New York City in 1858, where they later helped to establish the New York Cotton Exchange (1870).

In 1781, Wachovia Bank of North Carolina was founded on the profits of the slave trade. Its predecessors, the Bank of Charleston, S.C., and the Bank of North America, made loans to slave “owners” and accepted slaves as collateral. When the owners defaulted on the loans the banks became the new slave owners.

The Morgan family of Massachusetts was a major stock broker. JP Morgan brokers became JP Morgan/Chase. Their predecessor banks also made loans to slave owners and accepted 13,000 enslaved Africans as “collateral.” When owners defaulted, the banks acquired their fortunes by becoming the new owners of 1,250 slaves. Chase Bank is owned by the Rockefeller family.

Another profitable company was Aetna Insurance Co., which sold insurance to slave owners wanting to protect their investments of human cargo aboard the slave ships and on the plantations, should a slave die. The life insurance policies, issued in the 1850s, were intended to compensate slave owners for the loss of people who were at that time considered “property.”

  Your stupidity is showing again.   Unfortunately there were a lot of Capitalists who benefited from the Slave trade

I can go on and on 

Understanding the Polish Obsession with Salomon Morel


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Sell the house you got for free and move; no one will miss your Dildo Brain.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And we see how civilized these nations are!


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Don't let on that Warren Buffet and Bill Gates are JOOS!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 25, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I didn't say Lehman brothers were the "ONLY" ones, but they were still Kosher people involved in financing the slave trade in the Southerner states.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I asked you if there's such a thing as a non-Kosher Jew, Dildo Brain.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



If you need help packing your bags please let us know


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Just like the GOYIM were


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Notice how the POLLACK denies Jews to have their own Nation and says NOTHING about other Religions living in primarily Christian Nations? One example; Hindus live in “ Christian Nations” that religion is almost 4000 years old 
  I posted a link previously about the number of Religions there are but the POLLACK is too DUMB and STUPID to read it


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


"I didn't say Lehman brothers were the "ONLY" ones, but they were still Kosher people involved in financing the slave trade in the Southerner states."​I understand the very first Africans brought as slaves to the New World were brought to work on a sugar plantation in Jamaica(?) owned by a Jew who had been one of five Jews with Columbus on his 1492 voyage.


----------



## ESay (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> They lived in Tsarist Russia, and killed the Tsar, and implemented their own system not by Democracy but by killing, sure seems traitorous to me.


This is your point of view, I have the opposite. There is no point of arguing. Mentioning democracy in context with tsarist Russia is quite hilarious. 



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Oh really?
> Kosher people were intellectually superior?
> Are you Kosher?


I am not. If you don't like the term 'intellectually superior' then I will call them people who had prominent role in the economy but were underrated politically. 



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Maybe if Kosher people assimilated, they wouldn't have been persecuted, how about that?


Why should they assimilate? In Russia there were and is many nations that doesn't assimilate - Tatars, the people of Caucasus, for example. 
Jews decided that their religious identity is worth more than the favor of ruling class.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 26, 2019)

ESay said:


> I am not. If you don't like the term 'intellectually superior' then I will call them people who had prominent role in the economy but were underrated politically.


The Jewish economic role in Russia was entirely extractive.


----------



## Capri (Jul 26, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Several financial institutions involved in the current U.S. economic crisis—Lehman Bros., Wachovia Bank, Chase Bank and Aetna Inc.—have interesting background stories and one thing in common: their connection to the inhumane institution of slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








"In fact, the cotton plantations in many parts of the South were wholly in the hands of Jews, and as a consequence slavery found its advocates among them." - Jewish Encyclopedia, 1901

In 1860, just under 5% of free people in the slave states owned one or more slaves.
Just under 25% of jews in the slave states owned one or more slaves.
(Percentages are of individuals, not households)
Sources:
*Julius, Kevin C. - The Abolitionist Decade, 1829-1838: A Year-by-year History of Early Events in the Antislavery Movement*
_*Rodriguez, Junius - The Historical Encyclopedia of World Slavery, Volume 1*_


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 26, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> ...



It is not a very lucky argument, to start it with a lie.  The Book of Acts clearly shows the Paul and Jesus met, on the road to Damascus.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 26, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...



yes----after Jesus was already dead.      Lots of people  "see things"  
Two  common causes are alcohol withdrawal and syphilis
infection of the brain-------both result in actual FORMED hallucinations.  
Paul ALSO seems to have experienced HYPNOPOMPIC hallucinations
which can occur even in the absence of overt pathology


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 26, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Interesting that the medical field is full of Jews.  Now we know why.  Also, how much more do these fancy word inventions allow you to bill the insurance companies as extra?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



slavery was PART OF THE ECONOMY  which results in EVERY ONE having
some involvement.     The islamo Nazi literature is chock full of the idiot arguments linking jews to slavery because during the time that slavery existed
jews ALSO BREATHED AIR.     Islamo Nazis depend on this perverted sort of
sophistry


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 26, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Jesus also engaged,  so they say,  in CURES------even you can become a
ROMAN STYLE "GOD"   if you manage to effectuate magical "cures"----
by vote of the SENATE ----aka college of cardinals.    I do not know which
jewish or gentile neurologist coined the term  "hypnopompic"     Freud was
jewish but neither Charcot nor Gilles De La Tourette was


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 26, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I should add-----I have no idea if HYPNOPOMPIC hallucinations are somehow
BILLABLE


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


The Book of Acts was written after the Book of James and James says that whatever Paul or anyone writes is a lie.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Why don’t you ask the goyim who came up with the CPTs, IDC10s and Case Management requirements.
I know, I know, you weren’t expecting me to know about how the Financial side of medical Care works.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > I am not. If you don't like the term 'intellectually superior' then I will call them people who had prominent role in the economy but were underrated politically.
> ...


Forces by the Catholic czars to serve or the closest Jewish town would be wiped out.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



Catholic Tsars?
Getting desperate?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


You getting retarded?
The czars weren’t atheists, Dildo Brain, they were the usual blood thirsty Catholics.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Because you stole that nation, and displaced the real inhabitants.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Tell the UN, Dildo Brain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Tsars were Orthodox Christians, NOT Catholics, nice try & fail.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What’s the difference?
An excuse for not paying a tithe.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



You like to hide behind smaller numbers when it comes to genocide, I.E saying Christians killed more 
but Christians make up more.
 but
 then promote your smaller numbers when it comes to the Nobel prizes.
When Christians won more, and make up more.

You are such a manipulative scumbag people.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Cool story, Dildo Brain...
Google something before you make as a$$ of yourself.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Smaller numbers of Nobel Prizes?
We’re kicking ass.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You said Kosher people made up give or take 30% of Nobel Prize winners, the other 70% are obviously mostly Christians.

That's a victory.

But, when you probably make up  say 20% of Genocide victims in the past century, with Commie Killers, and Julius Popper, among others killing say 20 million, and wiping out a Native tribe.

You hide behind your  smaller numbers.
Oh we didn't kill as much, Christians killed more.

Not on a per capita, or proportionate level, where you killed more than Christians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The Tsars were Orthodox Christians.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Nice deflection...
Now Google the definition of “Orthodox Christian” and realize you made an even bigger a$$ of yourself.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He can’t help it( it’s his heritage


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Yes, you’re right, The ones who brought the Slaves over from Africa and the Landowners  in the South were Jewish
  There were also BLACKS in the Slave Trade. Who was this ONE Jewish person?   Another ignorant GOYIM


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yeah, well we all know how much Blacks look out for one another...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



They still aren't Catholic.
A-Hole.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You disagree with Google?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You know what’s cool?
You know you’re wrong so you waited quite a while to respond.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



who me?    I do not know the personal life of any of my cyber-buddies
in this forum


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Oops!
That was meant for anotherlife.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What a paranoid nutjob with narcistic delusions of grandeur thinking he knows my father & everything about him
& 
That I'm not doing other things, but wait to respond on purpose.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I am paraphrasing you, Shit4Brains.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Google’s your friend when you don’t have Shit 4 Brains.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





Christian Persecution of Jews over the Centuries — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

You are such a Fucking Scumbag Pollack liar.  Since the beginning of tie Christians have been killing Jews and I am NOT referring to WW11,


The antipathies of Poles, Germans, Russians and others against Jews are often explained as if they were religiously based in the patristic and medieval manner

  Reading that, You dumb Pollack?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why does everybody hate your tribe so much?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

https://www.history.com/news/the-jewish-men-forced-to-help-run-auschwitz

    Just happened to come across this; this is for the STUPID IGNORANT POLLACK who SWEARS the Jews helped Hitler


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





Henry Ford Invents a Jewish Conspiracy | My Jewish Learning

  Because we are Superior to everyone. The above proves it


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> https://www.history.com/news/the-jewish-men-forced-to-help-run-auschwitz
> 
> Just happened to come across this; this is for the STUPID IGNORANT POLLACK who SWEARS the Jews helped Hitler



Most Polish Nazi collaborators were also bullied into by Nazi Gernany.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.history.com/news/the-jewish-men-forced-to-help-run-auschwitz
> ...



  Deflection,  You accused the Jewish people of actually cooperating with Hitler.  The Poles did enough damage of their own; they didn't need any encouragement


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Emanuel Ringelblum the Kosher historian
said it all.
That Jewish Ghetto Police were not only more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborators & even
Jewish Ghetto Police were also at times more brutal than Nazi Germans.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Hitler...Jews are the conscience of the world and must be exterminated.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yawn...
We’re about 200,000,000 behind the Jesus guys when it comes to the murder score.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.history.com/news/the-jewish-men-forced-to-help-run-auschwitz
> ...


Yes, they were.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



BS.
Your tribe is innocent.
Sure.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Please list the atrocities Jews commit when not oppressed first...
You can’t unless you, as usual, lie.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Your tribe has a population on par with the Netherlands.
How many did they kill vs your tribe?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


They were wiped out by the Vikings who became Christians.
Any other questions?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





*Jewish policemen in the ghetto*





The Jewish policemen in the ghettos were controversial figures. They were often given extra privileges such as uniforms, bicycles, food rations and contraband from smuggling operations. Many faced moral dilemmas when forced by Nazi officers to perform violent acts on fellow Jews. There is evidence that some Jewish policemen were killed on the way to the camps by their fellow Jews, as recompense for treachery


   Another lie from a Pollack 


https://www.history.com/topics/world-war-ii/the-holocaust

  Comparing the Ghetto Police to this

Or this; Only a SMALL example

Josef Mengele


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Vikings have what to do with the Netherlands?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


They wiped out the original inhabitants then moved East, murdered several hundred more million, then became Christians and murdered several hundred more people.
The current Netherlands are useless to anyone strategically.
And what does that have to do with my question?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



 It doesn't; It's called Pollack Rambling


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


He’s losing his shit.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Hitler...Jews are the conscience of the world and must be exterminated.


Even Holocaust, Inc has begun quietly admitting David Irving's "quibble" that Hitler never ordered a Jewish extermination program. Like everybody else in the world, he just wanted them to go away.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Name a nation of 10- 20 million who killed as many as your tribe?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Mengele isn't Polish, nut job.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Please list the atrocities Jews commit when not oppressed first...


_And the Lord said unto me, Fear him not: for I will deliver him, and all his people, and his land, into thy hand; and thou shalt do unto him as thou didst unto Sihon king of the Amorites, which dwelt at Heshbon. So the Lord our God delivered into our hands Og also, the king of Bashan, and all his people: and we smote him until none was left to him remaining. And we took all his cities at that time, there was not a city which we took not from them, threescore cities, all the region of Argob, the kingdom of Og in Bashan. All these cities were fenced with high walls, gates, and bars; beside unwalled towns a great many. And we utterly destroyed them, as we did unto Sihon king of Heshbon, utterly destroying the men, women, and children, of every city. But all the cattle, and the spoil of the cities, we took for a prey to ourselves. [Deut 3:2-6]
_​What is it with you people and slaughtering children, anyway?


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


_And the Lord thy God will put out those nations before thee by little and little: thou mayest not consume them at once, lest the beasts of the field increase upon thee. But the Lord thy God shall deliver them unto thee, and shall destroy them with a mighty destruction, until they be destroyed. And he shall deliver their kings into thine hand, and thou shalt destroy their name from under heaven: there shall no man be able to stand before thee, until thou have destroyed them. [Deut 7:22-24]
_​Can't seem to find the "oppressed first" part.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Lol.
My dad Masters degree in Teaching.
Yeah.
That's what losers do.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




what is  "that"   which losers do?


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Please list the atrocities Jews commit when not oppressed first...



Maybe we can spot where God conditions genocide on being "oppressed first" here: If you go to a new city and the people welcome you, use false friendship to gain their trust, then enslave them.

_When thou comest nigh unto a city to fight against it, then proclaim peace unto it. And it shall be, if it make thee answer of peace, and open unto thee, then it shall be, that all the people that is found therein shall be tributaries unto thee, and they shall serve thee. [Deut 20:10-11] 
_​Nope, no oppression. The opposite. Then enslavement. But if the people resist their enslavement, kill all the men, then enslave the women and children.

_And if it will make no peace with thee, but will make war against thee, then thou shalt besiege it: And when the Lord thy God hath delivered it into thine hands, thou shalt smite every male thereof with the edge of the sword: But the women, and the little ones, and the cattle, and all that is in the city, even all the spoil thereof, shalt thou take unto thyself; and thou shalt eat the spoil of thine enemies, which the Lord thy God hath given thee. [Deut 20:12-14] _​
Oh, I get it now. To a Jew, resisting one's enslavement counts as "oppression" of the Jew and justifies the genocide of you and your people. Three thousand years later, here we are, listening to you bark that very principle. You might want to try a course in How Not To Be a Hateful Bloodthirsty Monster--see if you can pull yourself into actual humanity.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



the lines you quote were written SPECIFICALLY during a period of time when
the area in which jews lived------that came to be  Judea/Israel;,   was faced
with constant warfare-----emanating from both east  (Mesopotamia)  and
west--(mostly Egypt and also some Aegean types and even south---(Edom) ---
and that is the situation described.   In order to have some grasp of ancient
writings, its important to know WHAT WAS GOING ON.   Jews were not the
most important players in the warfare------but they were in the MIDST OF IT.  
For more information---check out the history of Egypt and Assyria   and Babylon------they really did exist,  ---chariots and horses and even elephants
and all


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Please list the atrocities Jews commit when not oppressed first...
> ...


You omitted the verses where God says the Canaanite nations were sacrificing their children and engaging in sexual intercourse with their animals and committing adultery and wanton robbery.
But you already knew that you were omitting those verses.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Please list the atrocities Jews commit when not oppressed first...
> ...


As we see today from Catholic and Muslim nations, winning the war does not cause people to be civilized.
But you already knew that.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


How many have we killed?
Oh, I know, being murdered by Christians is a Christian mitzvah.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler...Jews are the conscience of the world and must be exterminated.
> ...


Yes, and Madagascar was going to allow Hitler to send 6+ million Jews in.
Maybe after slaughtering everyone in Madagascar.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Please list the atrocities Jews commit when not oppressed first...
> ...


What’s cool is that you and Shit4Brains aren’t even a challenge.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Please list the atrocities Jews commit when not oppressed first...
> ...



you should learn to read------the lines you quote refer to people ALREADY 
IN CONFLICT-----a SPECIFIC SITUATION-----not an eternal principle


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You don’t have to go there.
Should Israel or the Balkan nations demand their enemies surrender and then maintain no hold on them?
These goyim have been at war for over 1,000 years, but these 2 morons only see BAD GUY stamps on Jewish heads.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Ever hear the phrase “ Actions speak louder then words “you ignorant moron?


Christian Persecution of Jews over the Centuries — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum


Anti-Judaism before the Enlightenment


----------



## ESay (Jul 26, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > I am not. If you don't like the term 'intellectually superior' then I will call them people who had prominent role in the economy but were underrated politically.
> ...


This can be discussed. But this doesn't change the fact that owing great money they didn't have political power. So, it is no surprise that some of them engaged in political movement aiming to destroy the system.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What excludes your tribal nation?
So, shooting into crowds maiming & massacring dozens is civilized behavior now?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Genrikh Yagoda a Chosen member leader of a predominantly Kosher NKVD, killed close to 10 million.
What
about Lazar Kaganovich's Holodomor genocide another 4 million give or take?
How 
About Lazar Kogan's Gulag system killing millions?
or
what
about Julius Popper's Selk'nam genocide?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



In the Medieval era,
Kosher people dealt in Christian slaves.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


I love when you omit the fact that the Muslims attacked first.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


And made their lives better.
The RCC was infamous for keeping their Catholic sheep poor and literally working in the mud.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 26, 2019)

Wow this topic has serious life. They are on to me!


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Wow this topic has serious life. They are on to me!


I hope NotSober has a massive heart attack and winds up at a hospital built by a Jew and he refuses treatment and drops dead like the pig he is.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Wow this topic has serious life. They are on to me!
> ...



I’d rather have him alive and living his miserable existence at home with mommy and daddy supporting his fat ass. Shameful.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 26, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


His parents bought a new house and gave their old house to his lazy ass.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Must be nice


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


"Should Israel or the Balkan nations demand their *enemies* surrender and then maintain no hold on them?"

The problem is that, to a Jew, everyone else is always an "enemy". But I posted your scriptures as a direct refutation to your silly claim that Jews only genocide others (and their children) who deserve it, who "oppressed" them. I don't expect you to cede the point. That's what honorable people with character do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Wow this topic has serious life. They are on to me!
> ...



You people are so vindictive & just plain nasty.
But
Somehow expect everybody to love them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You people? LOL you mean smart and handsome people? Thank you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Since when?
Yet, you can't even show a pic.
You certainly haven't been smart.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Who wouldn't attack someone trying to steal their land?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I can but I am too handsome. I think I am very smart. You’re just jealous.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



So, being enslaved by Kosher people improved their lives?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



So arrogant & obnoxious.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Link please Pollack Moron. Even IF it were true; nothing said about Christian persecution over 2000 years


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



If it is truth it is not arrogance my Nazi, fat friend.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


YIVO | Trade


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Your tribe make the worst posters on the forum.

Many of you either insult people for things you won't show.
Saying how great you are & never showing it.
Even
Going so far to mock members family members.

Instead of a reasonable discussion.

Don't get me started on how most of your tribe here blames Poland for the Holocauat.

Don't forget most of you don't even engage in American topics here much if at all.

Even though it's a US Forum most of your tribe members here don't go on topics not Kosher related.

Some of you here have mocked Jesus too


Yet, you can't figure out why you're so hated....Gee.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



We got off on the wrong foot. May we start over? Friends?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What nerve.
To attack peoples families who you don't even know.

Especially when you won't mention your father.
You clearly have no decency.

What did your father do?
I'm assuming not so much. If you refrain from mentioning.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



The POLLACK being friends with JEWISH people???


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Who had mocked “ Jesus”  To blame the hatred on that is indicative of your ignorance and stupidity


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Why Good Friday was dangerous for Jews in the Middle Ages and how that changed


   Your point?  Look at the way Christians have treated Jews for Centuries .  Read my links above, You are too stupid to do so


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



You treat Christians so good, in your country.
Sure.

Christians in Jerusalem want Jews to stop spitting on them


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Inndependent the Kosher once tried to tell  us Jesus spit at Rabbis, and was a bad man.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



So what you ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 26, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



So, you admit it's okay to mock someones Savior & God?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



No; I admit “ Christians” think it’s OK ( not really) to MOCK the Jewish Religion because it’s not what THEY believe
    I admit ( not really) it’s OK for “ Christians” to initiate Violence and Anti Semitism because we don’t believe what THEY do


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I like pie


----------



## fncceo (Jul 26, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, you admit it's okay to mock someones Savior & God?



No way!


----------



## ESay (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Genrikh Yagoda a Chosen member leader of a predominantly Kosher NKVD, killed close to 10 million.
> What
> about Lazar Kaganovich's Holodomor genocide another 4 million give or take?


Not a great fan of Bolshevik pos but it will be fair to admit that Yagoda was the head of NKVD before the great Stalin terror of 1937-38. Kaganovich in the times of Holodomor was in Moscow doing the job of a regional level.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

ESay said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Genrikh Yagoda a Chosen member leader of a predominantly Kosher NKVD, killed close to 10 million.
> ...



Lazar Kaganovich was considered a chief architect of the Holodomor.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

chief architects of the  HOLODOMOR were  Postyshev, Josef Stalin, Vyacheslav Molotov, Lazar Kaganovich, Stanislav Kosior   etc etc etc  
One of them was a  JOOOOOO      ----the ONLY ONE   polacks like to
recall based on the jew hate upon which they are SUCKLED


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> chief architects of the  HOLODOMOR were  Postyshev, Josef Stalin, Vyacheslav Molotov, Lazar Kaganovich, Stanislav Kosior   etc etc etc
> One of them was a  JOOOOOO      ----the ONLY ONE   polacks like to
> recall based on the jew hate upon which they are SUCKLED



Your tribe has a habit of hiding behind the Goyim, while you manipulate the degeneracy.

Take the Russian Mafia, run by Kosher people, but invites Goyim in so they don't look as bad, same thing you did with Murder INC another vicious gang,
same
thing with the Bolsheviks / Soviets.
same
thing you're doing with Democrats who wouldn't be this way without Kosher people, who Kosher people donate 1/2 of Democrat funding, and enforce the Democrats through media & social media etc.
 to
have Democrats draw a wedge between White males, and everybody else, to collapse the USA, and probably create another Bolshevik style regime on USA soil.

PS.
Some suspicious "Ukrainians" took part in the Holodomor,
probably your ilk,
like   Vlas Chubar, or  Grigory Petrovsky.
or
Mendel Khatayevich, with a name like Mendel a German one born in Belarus, he's probably Kosher like you.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

you learned the lessons of your nursery and catechism whore WELL


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> you learned the lessons of your nursery and catechism whore WELL



You say Poles did the Holocaust, when the SS was 0% Polish,
You then deny that Soviets did the Holodomor, with the NKVD was 40% Kosher.

What gives?

It's never been about anything else with you, other than manipulation, lies, and your disgusting trash in general.

You've never wanted an open dialogue, it's all about trashing the Goyim.

Yet, you people wonder why nobody likes you throughout the ages, except now the dumb Hicks down South, love you, well... That's about it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you learned the lessons of your nursery and catechism whore WELL
> ...



your catechism whore had a really cooperative altar boy-----HAVE FUN?.    At no time did I deny that Stalin did the  HOLODOMOR    ---why do you like about your hero -------the  would be priest----JOSEF STALIN-----why do you deny that poles murdered jews in droves----not
just during the world war II era?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

BTW---josef stalin's friends in the eastern ortho church are considering JOINING UP with the POPE AGAIN------good news for polack catholics


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Poles didn't murder Kosher people in droves, idiot.

You're a manipulative scum, and a prime example why so many people despise your tribe.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Are you ducking from you having the nerve to blame my father, but not telling us what your father did?

My father was a Vietnam Veteran, who got his Masters Degree in teaching.

Yeah, loser, YOU ARE the LOSER & the Vermin of Humanity.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



yeah----they did which is why my ancestors from Poland fled to Austria in the late 19th century


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You speak of a late 1800's Polish Pogrom in Krakow, which can't even be found in Google.

I think you are a liar, and a vermin.

Even in Pogroms, sometimes just a hand full of Criminals were involved.

F*ck you Monkeys.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you keep lying     I did not so much as mention KRAKOW---my ancestors came from a DIFFERENT place which I will not name---
a small city.     As to  NAMED pogroms-----what a joke----you think
every drunken murderous riot to celebrate easter or Christmas has a
NAME FOR HISTORY?      As to the Ukrainian genocide----of course it was the famous  eastern orthodox divinity student who did it---JOSEF STALIN.    and congrats to you------the POPE WANTS the
eastern orthos BACK IN YOUR CHURCH


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



No, but they tried you STUPID DUMB POLLACK. The hate had been for over 2000 years obviously; nothing to do with your VILE, DISGUSTING SCUM you come from


anti-Semitism in Poland

  The SCUM and bottom feeders of this planet.  With POLLACKS they put the tests on a CURVE which is how your father " passed"



History of antisemitism - Wikipedia


----------



## ESay (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Considered by whom? How can he be the chief architect if he hold a Moscow regional post at the time?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hmm. 
Yet, you can't bring forward facts here on this alleged Pogrom.

Maybe because you're lying?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What about Kosher Jakub Berman & Kosher Salomon Morel
Who butchered 10,000 Poles give or take.

Oh you are so innocent..Yeah sure.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



so true-----there ain't no polacks left------the hospitals don't know what to do -----the DELERIUM TREMENS wards are empty-----the wodka stores
are OUT OF BUSINESS.    -----but then again-------although my great grandmother had 10 children-------I DON'T have any cousins------seven sons died in POLAND


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



No.
Your 7 cousins died in Nazi German annexed land.
You hysterical manipulative vermin.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Understanding the Polish Obsession with Salomon Morel

Here is your answer, You stupid Pollack.  Re; Jakub Berman; Thread please that he murdered Pollacks

 Even if they did, so what?  That has NOTHING to do with my threads Re; History of Antisemitism


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Kosher Commies killed more Poles than Pogroms killed your tribe.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




  Another Pollack lie.  Prove it

ttps://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/historian-death-camps-were-not-polish-but-poles-were-bad-to-jews-1.5768896




Even IF what you say is true, who cares?  Your disgusting depraved pieces if FILTH  has a LONG HISTORY of Antisemitism


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Poland had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations
Save your ungrateful tribe.

Most notable being Eugene Lazowski, Irena Sendler & Henryk Slawik.

Close to 20,000 Kosher people saved by just those 3 Poles.

Poles aided many Kosher people with Zegota.

Poles warned the World about the Holocaust like Witold Pilecki, Stefan Korbonski & Jan Karski.

You show no gratitude because you're less than Animals.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Jews don’t owe the DIR


SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



We don’t owe you Uncivilized Pollacks anything. Antisemitism is in your dirty blood you piece of filth


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



wrong again ----great uncles with their wives and children---POLAND


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


\

right ----and two million children murdered


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



you want to get TECHNICAL----I have saved the lives of poles too.  
-----shall I discuss the treatment of delirium tremens and liver failure
with you  ----IT AIN'T EASY


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



BS  ^^^^^^     stinking catholic Pollack pigs murdered raped and looted for more than 1000 years


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



You must be either extremely ignorant or extremely manipulative if you think the Holocaust was Polish.

You are genetic trash & the epitome of why so many people despise Kosher people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You are like a Demonic Gorilla.
There is no hope for such trash as you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Even Animals show gratitude.
You are a lot worse than Animals.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Poland saved your refugees.
You don't show any gratitude.

You deserve no existence.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 27, 2019)

Zionist truth? Other than there isn't one? Ok, do the secret  hidden agenda Elders of Zion secret headshake tied to a secret foot waggle  and you get all so secret invisible manchshluscburbel! Its such a ubber secret Jewish thingy  KNOBODY knows about! Not even Wisenheimers!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You are a complete vermin.

Poles don't drink much more or much less than other Northern Europeans,Western Europeans or Eastern Europeans.

You are an Autistic f#cking Monkey.

In fact your ungrateful, unfriendly, nasty, spiteful creatures can use some drinks to loosen up.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You and your ILK are nothing but a bunch of Savage, Hateful , Racist Scum of the Earth; You should all drink yourselves to death or set each other on fire


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I tell you the facts that Poland had the most people help your tribe in WW2.

You show not one ounce of gratitude because you people are worse than Animals.

Even Animals show gratitude beyond you Spawns of Satan.

You are such a vermin, such nasty, arrogant, ignorant Rats.

Yes.
Even in person I find most Kosher creatures are unfriendly, cold,nasty, arrogant SOBs.

That's bad enough.
You are disrespectful towards Christians & Christ.
Always trying to control & manipulate society

You make up garbage about Poles like Dumb Polak jokes
You blame Polish victims 
Of Nazis for the Holocaust.

You really deserve no existence.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Vile, disgusting, Savage Pollacks did not help us. Were there a few? Of course. However, the Majority did not,
   Your Filthy ILK had a long History of AntiSemitism before WW 11
    I mentioned other Religions that don’t believe in “ Jesus” and you have nothing to say about it. It is you that is disrespectful of other religions; people who don’t believe what you do
   You and your ILK are the Filth, Scum of the Earth and bottom feeders. . You shouldn’t even be living


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



For a people who claim to be so intellectually superior, you sure are such ignorant wretches.

It doesn't take a heck of a lot of people to kill some people. IDIOT.

I can have an open honest dialogue, you Kosher creatures NEVER CAN, because you are manipulative, arrogant, ignorant filth.

I'll admit 22 Poles were convicted for the Jedwabne Pogrom during WW2.

That's TWENTY TWO, you stupid less than Human, Demonic Gorillas.

That's by far the biggest Pogrom in Polish history, and it is murky as heck, because Nazi Germans may have played a role, and also in the region Kosher people were collaborating with Soviet NKVD to send Poles to GULAGS.

You judge the Polish people for 22 people?

Meanwhile, nearly 7,000 Poles are documented as saving Kosher people in WW2.

Enough is enough of you ignorant scourge of Humanity, you things have no business having what Poland gave you Kosher Creatures, which is life.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


How many?  3?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Big fucking deal.
Jews with low IQs get PhDs in Education.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What’s the difference between a kosher Jew and non-kosher Jew?
The non-kosher Jews you post behaved like the RCC.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Where are you getting this from?
29% of Kosher Americans had post secondary degrees.
AKA
A Masters degree, or PhD.

Jews are world’s most educated religious group, but there’s a U.S. wrinkle - Washington Jewish Week

That's NOT the majority.

PS.
What's your fathers degree?
Funny like an ignorant, arrogant, obnoxious twerp, you keep running from that.

You are such a lousy people, no wonder why everywhere you've gone, ;people tend to treat like you like Mosquitoes.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Nice deflection...
We were discussing Education degrees.
Jews earns Masters and above in that in their sleep and your bragging that your daddy achieved something “special”.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



BULL.
You tried to pin Secular Kosher people on the Pedophiles, but ignore that there's a bunch of Orthodox / Ultra-Orthodox Pedo Koshers running around.

Not to mention, more religious Koshers, are more likely to do their Oral pedo tradition of Metzitzah B'peh.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Every Kosher thing on this forum is a complete vermin.

My father obviously did better than your father.
Otherwise you'd come out & say it.

The NERVE of you filthy mosquitoes.

Not
that I'm losing sleep, either way, I'm not a materialistic, greedy filth of Humanity like you & your ilk.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There’s one rabbi who does the b’peh in front of the congregation and he’s paid well to do it.
It’s not like he’s openly gay on cable networks.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Yes, it’s “ Special Education “ for the Mentally challenged and disabled


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



A lot of  Ultra-Orthodox do Metzitzah B'peh, and these scumbags even compared lawmakers to the Inquisition & Nazis in Kiryas Koel, or similar places,
for  trying to outlaw their prehistoric pedophilia 

You are SICKOS.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



sobie dear,    I have NEVER said (or written)  that the holocaust
was POLISH------you are overly sensitive------BUT you CONTINUTALLY sneer------your term "kosher people"  is really
IDIOTIC-------you make polacks seem  STUPID


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Did he go to School to become a FIREFIGHTER?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I use the term Kosher people, because not only is it creative, but because if I use your correct names I tend to get banned.

It's no more dumb, than you Kosher creatures using terms like Pollack, Pollock, Polack, or what ever, not even using Polak correctly.

You are stupid, you are hypocrites, you are blood letting mosquitoes.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Uh...no.
Freedom of religion.
Not that I would opt for it.
But then again, I have to look at your doofus face.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



He IS the bottom of the barrel


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



sobie dear-----you are shoving the innocent of Greenpoint 
INTO THE MUD.   Try to control yourself


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Do you have a reading comprehension issue?

I said my Father has his Masters Degree in Teaching.

PS.
What's wrong with being a Firefighter, anyways?

Such snooty, snobs.

What the heck do you even do, besides being a vermin?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You can use K-I-k-e.
By the way, never use ha’eretz to prove a point; they lie like the devil.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The easiest Masters to get.
My wife’s cousin is border line moron and has it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Yeah, f*ck you dirty pedophiles.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I didn’t say there was anything wrong with being a Firefighter.  He could just put out all the fires you start with your Matches
  We will call it “ All In The Family”


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yeah!
You didn’t fix your blow up doll yet?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



so true-----quoting  HaEretz is just as idiotic as quoting The Washington Post


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



So, what's your Fathers degree, what's your degree?

You are so arrogant, and refuse to tell us.
Why?

Because you SUCK, it would be okay if you didn't do as well as my Father.

But, to Mock someone for a Masters Degree?

Enough is enough, you people are all disgusting, and deserve to be treated like the Plague.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



After you; Pollacks first


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Such obnoxious, ignorant, cretins you Kosher creatures are.

You can't handle a real debate, or dialogue, without getting all vindictive, spiteful, obnoxious, flaming.

I hate your tribe, I don't care what happens to you.

Let there be another Holocaust, I won't be risking my life, I won't even care.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Masters in Computer &Information Science.
Almost 30 years in the private sector.
16 years on Wall Street as a software engineer.
Currently a Business Analyst for a public utility.

I don’t own a blowup doll.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



What the Hell do you do; besides being a Pollack piece of SCUM who likes fires?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Everyone here knows your posts are out of context and chronological order.
You are overtly emotionally ill and mentally disturbed.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He wishes he had one; He needs it


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What makes your Masters degree, any different, anyways?

I really don't believe you, anyways.

YOU ARE ALWAYS HERE,
and 
judging by your constant religious babbles.

I believe more along the lines you're just some Hasidim on Welfare.

I think you're a full of it liar.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You like all nappy haired creatures, tend to be dumb farm Animals.

Just you & your ilk have extreme OCD issues, always needing more, and NOW.

Nobody in the real World likes you.

Almost everybody I talk to you in the NYC metro has negative opinions of your tribe, because they've dealt with you, unlike those Protestant idiot hicks down South.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Because I’m damn good at what I do.
My German Catholic boss loves me.
He’s always saying he’s anchoring on me to get to heaven.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You mean your fellow Jew haters.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



My family tends to be fairly affluent, a part from my Father the Teacher, my Mother is also a Teacher, and  they hold a net worth of about 1.8 million.
My Grandfather was a Vice President of a Paper company,
another cousin of mine owns a very successful Autobody shop worth millions,  one of my cousins owned a huge pipe covering company worth millions,another cousin of mine is a Nurse, and lives on a 2 million dollar farm.
Another
cousin of mine was a Lawyer.

Not that we're all affluent, but a good deal of us have been.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Mazal Tov!
I didn’t mock your father; you’re impressed by something Jews do when they fail at science.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What was your father,
A-Hole?
A Mohel?

PS.
You called my dad a loser earlier, WTF, 
What a scumbag you are.

Anybody in the Silent generation (My fathers generation) with a Masters Degree, didn't do bad, at all.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


How will I sleep tonight, Jew Hater?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, what?
Your father was a Mohel, who snipped & sucked D(ck for a living?

F*ck you, I usually don't like to mock anybody's families.

But, I'm tired of you people, and your constant flames of family, and people you shouldn't touch.

Just because you Kosher creatures, can't debate here, and ALWAYS drive the topics into a flame fest.

You are the WORST posting group here, even IM2, and the Negs are more respectful, and civilized than you things.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yeah!
So go away; even the non-Jews who have posted here think you’re a psychotic asshole.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Yet, you ALMOST never do anything but name call, just like your other Kosher "Friends" here.

I'd rather have an actual debate, something you ignorant wretches can't handle. (Obviously)

PS.
Many here have called for Muslim blood, genocide, nuking, and war mongering.

Yet, I'm the Psycho, just because I'm tired of your tribe lashing out at family members, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust, and everything else obnoxious you do.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


If I remember, and I do, from your very first post here  on USMB, your were cursing the Jews.
So...fuck you,


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I dealt with your tribe on other forums before arriving.

The forum before this, one Kosher thing kept blaming Poland for the Holocaust, and got me repeatedly banned for Kosher facts.
Among a few other Koshers blaming Poland for the Holocaust.

The forum before that, allowed dumb Polak this, but got upset for mentioning Jakub Berman was a J*w who killed Poles, and got me banned.

Then the forum before that, had about 10 Kosher people, blaming Poland for the Holocaust, calling Poles dumb Polaks, and even calling for Poles to be shot, nuked, killed, experience genocide.
But, they NEVER got banned, I listed a list of several Kosher people & got banned.

Then on YouTube, I had Koshers keep running to Mods to get me banned, and also blaming Poland for the Holocaust.

Yes, on Youtube, people could mock Poles, but leave a few Kosher facts, and you'd get banned.

That's just my online encounters.
I'm really, really tired of EVERYTHING your tribe does in every other aspect.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


USMB is the worst because the other forums banned you *immediately*.


----------



## DOTR (Jul 27, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The Jewish people make up LESS then  ,2 percent of the total population. That is NOT 2 percent; its less then 2/10 of 1 Percent.   To believe that such a few have such power a symptom of your paranoia and inferiority


So we could expect Jews to be .2% of the government, media, academia, corporate boards and Wall Street. Correct? Anything else would be a statistical anomaly wouldn't it?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why doesn't bashing & calling for genocide, killing, shooting Poles EVER seem to get people banned?

Explain that one?

Maybe because your tribe are a bunch of selfish scums.

Your tribe is everything wrong with the World, and the faster Humanity realizes this the better the World shall be.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

DOTR said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > The Jewish people make up LESS then  ,2 percent of the total population. That is NOT 2 percent; its less then 2/10 of 1 Percent.   To believe that such a few have such power a symptom of your paranoia and inferiority
> ...


Jews have always been, and will always be, a statistical anomaly.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Who’s calling for genocide without being attacked first?
You see how you’re now doing the out of context dance?
But you know full well what you’re doing.
I may actually put you on Ignore for a few days when you play with facts.
After all, nobody else here really pays attention to your lies.


----------



## DOTR (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Thats true. Why is that?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

DOTR said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Religious or not, the Torah command to educate children is never ignored.


----------



## DOTR (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Religious or not, the Torah command to educate children is never ignored.



Bingo. And thats why I found that "2/10 of 1%" claim made above so ridiculous. But its not all of it. Unlike whites Jews are allowed to organize and work for the advancement of Jews. And they use it well. Thats not all of the reason because blacks are not only allowed but encouraged to do the same thing. Yet they are as impoverished as they have always been.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Your Kosher people haven't attacked my Poles?
Yet,
I've never called for war, nuking, shooting, bloodshed etc. of your tribe.

I just think you should have the decency to accept the Love of Jesus Christ, and respect your host nations for once in 2,000 years
and just assimilate for the good of us all.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Eh, there were a lot of illiterate Kosher people in Eastern Europe in the 19th century, it wasn't as high as many other Eastern Europeans, but it was higher than Western Europe by a long shot.

Of course, that's changed a lot, now many countries in Eastern Europe has some of the highest literacy rates in the World.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Why should I accept a Testament that contains vile Gospels like Mathew and John?
Any religion that relies on hate is a false religion.
And you still have to deal with The Book Of James that says Paul was a lying, self-hating Jewish con man.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, the Talmud isn't a hate book?
Oh really?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


I can’t imagine why.
You know why the printing press succeeded?
The Talmud.
It was a best seller...The Soncino family made a fortune.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Nope.
Are you going to quote something OOC and earn a 12 hour Ignore?
Be my guest.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



A  Catholic German Johannes Guthenberg invented the Printing Press,
well the European more modern version of it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The machine needed someone to finance a book to pay the bills.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, the Talmud doesn't state that Jesus is boiling in Gehenna or your version of Hell in excrement?
In fact,
that's not the only hateful thing I've seen the Talmud accused of,  I've read many things about abusing & despising Christians is in it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Eh, your people didn't have much Ashkenazi scientists until a couple of centuries ago, in fact the first was probably Polish Jew  Izrael Abraham Stern of the 1700's who invented a mechanical calculator.
Maybe before that, but not much, if at all.

Actually, Poland had many Renaissance figures, your people not really.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Show me the quote.
I explained it already...
A Torah scholar who eats without discussing Torah has used the food to please their body and only gives forth waste.
All souls are next to God and the soul that wastes this life burns with embarrassment when it realizes the life it was given was wasted.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Before the Enlightenment and the RCC was crushed by Napoleon, no free scientific exploration was allowed.
Thanks, RCC.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Talmud Unmasked says many unflattering things, not sure how true, or untrue, but it seems your people tend to ignore Talmud Unmasked, rather than refute the passages.
Which makes me think there's a lot of truth to it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Because I care what “Talmud Unmasked” has to say.
I’ve read reviews and what the author says is never discussed is discussed every Shabbos.
You think we waste our time discussing other religions?
What a joke!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Proof?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


All of a sudden you can’t use Google?
The use of the Scientific Method was subject to execution by the RCC for 1,000 years.
Don’t embarrass yourself.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Poland apparently allowed Jewish schools starting in the 1500's, and yet no scientists until the 1700's, and that's only Izrael Abraham Stern as far as I know.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What about Israel Shahak a Jewish Rabbi, who admitted to some unflattering views in your Talmud?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Poland mostly left Jews alone.
An occasional Blood Libel.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There’s a non-Jewish Rabbi?
I don’t have the time to research every self-hating Jew on earth.
That’s your job; enjoy it!


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Wikipedia-A Liberal; that’s all I need to know.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Israel and Anti-Gentile Traditions | My Jewish Learning


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 27, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Woody Allen.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



A Polish Jew  Someone YOUR uncivilized SAVAGE Ilk would have locked in a barn, set him on fire or turn him over to the Nazis


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



YOU and your ILK are the SCUM of the world and always will be.
    I have posted many links about Anti Semetic POLLACK hate But you are too STUPID to read it


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Here we go again; The stupid , ignorant . Racist PRO HITLER POLLACK.   Refused to respond to the fact that there are people of OTHER RELIGIONS living in primarily Christian Countries, or for that matter even some Christians living in predominantly Muslim , Hindu Countries, etc.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2019)

For general information------I am so INTRIGUED by the TITLE OF THIS THREAD   which alludes to the  """JEWISH ZIONIST CONSPIRACY""""
that I wondered---,_who is the islamo-nazi pig  _who authored it.    I is old----
I grew up --geographically,   in the midst of the NAZI BUND area in
the USA------Without getting overly specific-----geographically---- lots of famous Nazi scum had hailed from this area in the USA---for at least 100 years BEFORE the big guy---ADOLPH, took power.   Nazi literature abounded-----it even lay in dusty heaps on the shelves of
of the library were sat random periodicals.    The themes of many of the articles  -----in fact MOST  included SWEEPING LIBELS-----the
nefarious  *JEWISH CONSPIRACIES     *At age 12---I considered the stuff so DUMB---that I thought that the authors of  MAD MAGAZINE  (new back then)  has written the crap----THEN I MET EDUCATED PEOPLE from muslim lands  (to wit --doctors from south east asia and other muslim places)   ------THEY BELIEVED IT AND COULD QUOTE THE CRAP I HAD READ AS A 10 YEAR OLD-----BY ROTE.   Later I found out that it was also popularly known by semi-literates from the
southern part of the USA    (I was in the Navy) and now by our very own   STREET JUICE.    For the record----this propaganda goes back MUCH MORE than 100 years----keywords are  Jew, Zionist, Bankers,
and concepts are  "they all know...."-----and it exists wherever there are either  Christians or Muslims.    Hindus and Zoroastrians and even Sikhs are relatively ignorant of it------unless they LIVE  in the midst ----or especially grew up in the midst of  MUSLIMS.   Ilhan Omra is a TYPIICALLY INFECTED PERSON----as is  "street juice"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You're hysterical & idiotic.
ONLY 22 people were convicted for Jedwabne, and yet you think it represents the entire Polish nation.
What an ignorant thing you are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> For general information------I am so INTRIGUED by the TITLE OF THIS THREAD   which alludes to the  """JEWISH ZIONIST CONSPIRACY""""
> that I wondered---,_who is the islamo-nazi pig  _who authored it.    I is old----
> I grew up --geographically,   in the midst of the NAZI BUND area in
> the USA------Without getting overly specific-----geographically---- lots of famous Nazi scum had hailed from this area in the USA---for at least 100 years BEFORE the big guy---ADOLPH, took power.   Nazi literature abounded-----it even lay in dusty heaps on the shelves of
> ...



It's no conspiracy, 1/2 of Democrat funding is Kosher, Media, Hollywood, Social Media are mostly Kosher too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You can't even spell anti-Semitic right, and you call yourself Kosher?
What a MORON you are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Pro-Hitler?
What?
The first victims of Auschwitz were Polish Catholics,
why 
would I be particularly pro-Hitler?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It represents the experience of jews in Poland---kinda like
"to kill a mockingbird"   represents the experiences of black persons
in the SOUTH USA.    It also represents the mindset of thousands of persons who live in GREENPOINT----(I have been acquainted with lots
of them, too)       PS----I have known poles who admitted it


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > For general information------I am so INTRIGUED by the TITLE OF THIS THREAD   which alludes to the  """JEWISH ZIONIST CONSPIRACY""""
> ...



so?     half of the people dying of cirrhotic liver failure in NYC
are polish.    What is your point?     Jews have been BIG in
media for more than 2000 years-------because jews have been literate
for more than 2000 years.        200  years ago----what percentage of
poles could read and write IN ANY LANGUAGE?.    In the stink of canon law------jews could not belong to PROFESSIONAL GUILDS---or own land------all they could do is buy and sell and read and write.  
Interestingly------SHARIAH LAW  adopted that same filth from
CANON LAW--------and the NUREMBERG LAWS-----is, virtually
an EXACT COPY.     Having read your literature since age 10 ----
I have the definite insight------some things never change-----the filth of
CONSTANTINE-----infected the whole world and you ate it in the
nursery


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



still singing that old tune?   -------it's like muslims claiming that OSAMA BIN LADEN was not "really"  a muslim


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



 You're the POLLACK PIECE OF SCUM,   You dish it out but can't take it


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Oh, but the nearly 7,000 Polish Catholics who saved Jews as Righteous Among the Nations, doesn't represent Poland, instead the 22 Poles involved in Jedwabne.

Wow, you people are such miserable, negative, f*ckos.

It's no wonder why you've been mistreated & hated everywhere you've ever lived.

Even in recent years in the US, like Bowers,  Von Brunn, or in the Crown Heights Riots.

Why do people treat you like a plague?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Bullsh(t, ONLY 2.8% of NYC is Polish, there's NO WAY, that they could possibly make up 50% of all Liver failures in NYC.

You are a lying batsh*t insane, manipulative ogre.

Just like how you blame Poland for Auschwitz,
or
make up stories about some late 1800's Krakow Pogrom, which can't be found on Google.

You are a lying scum, and we hate your guts.

PS.
Poles had their educated limited, or even eliminated back then.

Polish schools were seriously underfunded, or even abolished in the Partitions by Germans, and Russians,
But.
then it's somehow it's Polish peoples faults?

Now Poland has one of the highest literacy rates in the World.

Why are you such an ignorant buffoon?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



yup-----the alcoholic liver failures are of two ethnic groups----blacks and poles.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



A factually based source?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



sobie----you are obsessed -----I am the source----about 35 years of
experience on the wards.    If you do not want to be recognized as the
POLACK ANTISEMITE that you are------fix your vocabulary and change your name


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You can't even figure out who ran Auschwitz,
You
clearly aren't a good source.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



you don't even know what the word  "kosher" means but you THROW it around -----into the atmosphere----like polack inebriates vomit into the gutter.    Auschwitz camp was built at first as a putative political jail in a POLISH TOWN under the control of the German Nazi occupation.       It was really  a death factory for jews.    Men women and children were brought in by cattle car------right past the homes of polish citizens-------and murdered there.    The people of the city of Auschwitz could SMELL the
decaying bodies of the babies but later on denied that they knew what was going on


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yet, you never hate on Germans, now why is that?
You mostly just hate on Poles.

Maybe because you & your tribe have something wrong with you?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I don’t Hate Poles.
You’re really the first dumb ass Pole I ever encountered.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hmm, and yet at first you too blamed Poland for the Holocaust.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


No I didn’t; his user name begins with an R.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You said Poles built the camps, and then it turns out Kosher people built the camps.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 28, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jews did not build the camps.
Nice try.
Poles were forced into slave labor and built them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 28, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Already covered this, 
below.

Jewish Nazi Death Camps.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 28, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Why don't you cite those verses I skipped? And by the way, "committing adultery" isn't the same thing as "oppressing Jews", now is it?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 28, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



Juice,  your comment makes no sense.   The lines you posted do not address the issue that the Israelites were already at war with
several Cannanite nations.    The parts you omitted address the fact of the perversions of their cultures-----not the specific attacks on the israelites


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 28, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Why don’t you find those verses?
Because all you will do is search for the next sequence of “inflammatory” verses.
I have learned quite well from your pal, NotSobie.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 28, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Haha, ok, I won't wait for you to cede the point. That would require character and honor. But I'll claim the victory, anyway.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



cede what point,  Juicy?----you made none other than the fact that you are
very unfamiliar with classical literature


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Must be easy to go to a Nazi site and pick up selected verses.
The problem is that it’s like walking into the middle of the movie where you might misconstrue the good guy for the bad guy.
But thanks for admitting you never read the Bible.


----------



## Capri (Jul 29, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Auschwitz camp was built at first as a putative political jail in a POLISH TOWN under the control of the German Nazi occupation. It was really a death factory for jews. Men women and children were brought in by cattle car------right past the homes of polish citizens-------and murdered there.


Doesn't is just make such perfect sense to to build a swimming pool and a brothel in a death factory? Well, of course, because the German people have always been known for their inefficiency & stupidity. Must be why they would ship all those men, women, and children they were planning to murder hundreds of miles in cattle cars to be gassed instead of just shooting them. Sure, it all makes sense now.







Indeependent said:


> Must be easy to go to a Nazi site and pick up selected verses.


Only slightly less easy than photographing the corpses of typhus victims and claiming they were murdered.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 29, 2019)

Capri said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Auschwitz camp was built at first as a putative political jail in a POLISH TOWN under the control of the German Nazi occupation. It was really a death factory for jews. Men women and children were brought in by cattle car------right past the homes of polish citizens-------and murdered there.
> ...


Tell that to the US, British and Russian militaries who took and published the photos.


----------



## Capri (Jul 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


and labelled them as whatever they wished.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 29, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Uh huh.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 29, 2019)

Capri said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Auschwitz camp was built at first as a putative political jail in a POLISH TOWN under the control of the German Nazi occupation. It was really a death factory for jews. Men women and children were brought in by cattle car------right past the homes of polish citizens-------and murdered there.
> ...



Capri----  I own a piece of property that was----long ago---a private house  (late 1800s)    in the course of time it became two apartments for blue collar workers.  
----more time past and it became a grocery store.    more time-----different uses. The USAGE of buildings can
change over time.     My maternal grandfather lost brothers and their families----
having been shipped by train from Austria to Auschwitz----the fate of two little nieces is known------a pig like you grabbed them by their ankles and smashed
their heads against a brick wall-----AUSCHWITZ        I appreciate your review of the revisionist filth.   All genocides result in some survivors and WITNESSES.  
Of course----I  "know"   that no one died of starvation in Ireland-----the  Mc Idiots
just CANNABALIZED  the  Mc Scum.    See----I can act like a moron just like you. 
Are you Irish?     oh-----well-----I tried.


----------



## Capri (Jul 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Uh huh.

You realize, of course, that you've refuted nothing that I've said in this thread so far.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 29, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



that's it-------your whole witness is that person who has declared himself 
"British Chief of """black propaganda""" "       is he a goth?     Well ---no ---he is
an ethnic German ---follower of adolf hitler whose family moved their stinking
Nazi asses to England-------one of many  Nazi pigs who continued writing for  DAS VATERLAND in the post war era.   As a child,  I read lots of that literature-----mostly emanating from  Syria and Egypt.    The area in which I lived as a kid in
the USA-------included a significant population of the descendants of german type
farmers-------remember the mercenaries?     In fact there was a battle fought in town led by  George Washington------


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 29, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



you have said nothing------you have picked up some of the stuff written by escapees from the NUREMBURG TRIALS.     I know it well.    It fluttered around
in the breeze of my childhood town------to the tune of   OH TANNENBAUM


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 29, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


You want me to refute memes?
How mature.
Anyone can start a website or publish a book; freedom of expression is so important that I would not suppress lies.


----------



## Capri (Jul 29, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Very sorry to hear about your and your grandfather's relatives.

No one claims that there were no camps, that jews weren't targeted, or that people didn't suffer and die. The argument of "revisionists" is with the intent, the numbers, the purported methods, and the causes.

Of course, I take exception to your saying "a pig like you grabbed them by their ankles and smashed their heads against a brick wall" as I would never dream of doing such a thing nor associate with anyone who would. Regardless, your reaction is understandable and I feel no animosity towards you for it. You have my apologies if anything I posted opened an old wound. I'm not calling anyone a liar -- be clear about that -- nor claiming that nothing wrong, vile, or evil was ever committed by the German military. Horrible things happen in war. That said, word of mouth recounting of isolated incidents doesn't constitute proof of wide ranging claims.

You are, of course, correct that buildings and facilities can be re-purposed. Yet, even if we accept that Auschwitz was constructed originally for some other purpose than extermination, could it have been constructed as anything other than a prison of some sort? Remember, it was on occupied (officially) Polish territory. Would any prison have such facilities? Are you contending that the buildings were there, the camp was built around them, yet they weren't razed or made husks? How odd.

Regarding witnesses: There is video documentation of former Auschwitz inmates confirming a prison orchestra, art shows, etc. Numerous purported eye-witness testimonies are proven and admitted falsehoods. Others are proven to have been coerced through threats and torture. Some are are contradictory (as noted previously in this thread). Some are patently ridiculous. And others? Again, no one claims nothing happened; only the why, how, and how much are questioned.


----------



## Capri (Jul 29, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Your assertion has no basis.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 29, 2019)

Capri said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Auschwitz was designed for the ground up to cremate humans em masse.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 29, 2019)

Capri said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Neither do your memes.


----------



## Capri (Jul 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I've posted much more than memes. You've refuted nothing but only hurled insults, dodged, and otherwise failed to address in any substantive way any point I've made and supported.


----------



## Capri (Jul 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Your contention contradicts the argument presented by someone on your side of this debate.



Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


My posts consist of verifiable quotes, photographic evidence, and links to informative articles.
Your arguments so far have consisted of nothing.
Come on. I'm giving you an open invitation to prove me wrong or to, at least, present a counter-argument.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 29, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Not really; you’ve posted “facts” from well known Jew haters.
Jews have never refuted the fact that genocides have been occurring all over the world forever.


----------



## Capri (Jul 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Jews have never refuted the fact that genocides have been occurring all over the world forever.


Did anyone claim otherwise?
Again, you're deflecting and dodging.



Indeependent said:


> Not really; you’ve posted “facts” from well known Jew haters.


I've posted verifiable quotes and photos. Not to mention logic.
Refute my argument. Prove the "evil Nazi" wrong. Or be like, literally, everyone else with whom I've ever discussed this and insult, deflect, dodge, repeat yourself, and give non-arguments until you resort to saying that you won't defend your position because it would lend legitimacy to "holocaust deniers" and "Nazism" and/or because it would be like arguing with flat-earthers or the like.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 29, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have never refuted the fact that genocides have been occurring all over the world forever.
> ...


I have a suggestion...
There’s an Aushwitz exhibit at the Jewish Memorial Museum in NYC.
There are also way too many non-Jews who liberated the camps who are still alive.
The fact is that since VHS didn’t exist at the time doesn’t make millions of non-Jewish soldiers personal testimonies false.
I also presume you haven’t watched the unedited version of Triumph of the Will...it’s brutal.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Haha, your method of debate is amateurish--just repeated attempts to "one-up" regardless of relevance, accuracy or value. That's ok. Keep playing. Of the 8,315 views so far on this thread, you have to figure among them were hundreds of people who have been exposed to the truth about Jews--some for the first time--who otherwise would still be blinking stupidly and nodding in agreement at the Jewish lies they've suckled all their lives.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Which is why 99% of those who *have* responded have called you an asshole.
Seeing that StormFront has closed down I would think your fellow Nazis would be more than happy to join you in your quest to publicize the “TRUTH”.

Your debating skills are non-existent.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


The greatest mass murderers of the bloody 20th century were the Jews--a remarkable feat in itself. But even more remarkable is the fact they have been able to rebrand themselves as the greatest victims. How did they do it? Obviously, lies and propaganda, but, more crucially, control of the media. 

We have been taught all our lives about Kristallnacht, the night when mobs attacked Jewish-owned businesses in Germany, kicking off Hitler's reign of terror. What we were not told is that those businesses were in fact newspapers. The German people attacked the Jewish press. The Germans are to be admired. Of all the peoples of the world, they put up the best fight against Jewish possession. As an American, I am ashamed at how easily we are sent trotting off to die for Jews, whether in Iraq or on Omaha Beach. Both German Christians and American Christians are slated for extermination, but, at least, the Germans fought back.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


It seems that not only do you not know the Bible, you don’t anything.
I agree that we shouldn’t fight Israel’s wars.
I am also pissed off that the US has stopped Israel 5 times from exterminating the Muslims who have attacked Israel.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


"Auschwitz was designed for the ground up to cremate humans em masse."

Why is there no order to that effect? No documents? No internal memos, notes of design meetings? Tons of documents are generated to accomplish something like that, which end up spread far and wide. And the famously meticulous Germans produced not a one? When the Jewish Bolsheviks exterminated whole Christian or ethnic communities, or parishes, or university faculties, they would contrive a deception to get the victims on trains which would go a few miles out into the woods, where the victims would be unloaded and then machine gunned (or, in winter, left to die). Faster, way cheaper, no records. Why would the Nazis build a huge crematorium when they could just have done that, having the Jewish Bolshevik example to follow from just 20 years earlier?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


For the same reasons the Nazis tried to burn every document they had written when they knew the allies were just a few days away.
Are you that stupid to not know that both the Nazis and the Allies had some form of radio communication?


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


So let me see whether I understand your claim, here. You've got a mass extermination crematorium set up somewhere in Eastern Europe. Trains pull in, unload their Jews, who are put on the assembly line and moved toward the crematorium, which runs 24 hours per day, seven days per week. It's a big operation, so it requires a lot of soldiers working in shifts, and local support staff working in shifts, as well. As everywhere else in the 1940s, news of the war is going to be the dominant theme of conversation in the camp and among the staff.  As the Red Army, with its powerful contingent of vindictive Jewish leadership, draws nearer and nearer, and the news is received of this town falling, then that town falling, the local staff will become more and more anxious about remaining there in the extermination camp.  The German soldiers and the German officers, too, will be anxiously watching as ethnic Germans stream past the camp toward Germany carrying horrific tales of the atrocities being committed to the east. There will be conflicting orders coming in, as there have been for weeks now as Germany collapses, from many different sources. Some orders will be to stay and fight, others to flee, others to move east, others to move north, others to send reinforcements, others to just sit and wait, and others, according to you, to destroy every last document that could be used as evidence of this enormous crime they've been committing for years.

Now, these documents would be records of pairs of shoes sold to a local leather recycler, or a diary kept by a member of the kitchen staff, or vendors supplying the crematoria, or train schedules and bills of lading at various train offices, or the plans for the buildings in the camp with the local architects, and cement suppliers, and so on. It would have been an enormous task to successfully destroy every last document in all the different camps--from where, in some cases, I suppose the German soldiers fled first, in other cases the German officers, in others, the local staff, and, in some cases, they were surprised by the forward units of the Red Army, while in others, prisoners were able to escape first. 

In all that chaos, no one grabbed a box full of records to try to use as a bargaining trip, or to incriminate others. But in every single camp, and in all the surrounding areas, every single piece of hard evidence of the Holocaust was destroyed.? This is what you are asking me whether I am so stupid I don't see how obvious it is?  I'd say it requires a certain level of slow-wittedness to buy it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Are you fucking nuts?
The Germans didn’t rat on each other; the Polish ratted on the Germans.
Holy shit!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 29, 2019)

the nazi Christian pigs worked hard on their stories-----and still do-----somethings never change


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


----------



## Capri (Jul 30, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> There’s an Aushwitz exhibit at the Jewish Memorial Museum in NYC.


Exhibits at that museum and the many other "Holocaust" museums are primarily re-creations -- better, fabrications & falsifications. EG - models of gas chambers, piles of shoes of the deceased that are actually only a few pairs of shoes attached to a raised base, and so forth. Meanwhile, the bars of soap that were claimed to have been made from the fat of victims and the lampshades that were claimed to have been made from their skin were removed when those lies were revealed.
Gee, they lied about soap and lampshades and other stuff; just maybe they might have lied about some other things...?
Meanwhile, the Auschwitz Museum in Poland lowered its official death total tally by nearly 3 million yet the magic number of 6,000,000 jewish victims hasn't been changed. Now ain't that strange?



Indeependent said:


> There are also way too many non-Jews who liberated the camps who are still alive.
> The fact is that since VHS didn’t exist at the time doesn’t make millions of non-Jewish soldiers personal testimonies false.


Not one of whom among the Americans or British claimed to have seen a murderous gas chamber or an order for mass extermination. Or maybe I'm wrong -- please show us such testimony. There were Soviet testimonies, and we all know how honest the Soviets were. 



Indeependent said:


> I also presume you haven’t watched the unedited version of Triumph of the Will...it’s brutal.


No. I did see "Shoah" -- also brutal. Lot's of dead people it CLAIMED were murdered. No mention of typhus.
Have you seen this?: https://thegreateststorynevertold.tv



Indeependent said:


> Seeing that StormFront has closed down I would think your fellow Nazis would be more than happy to join you in your quest to publicize the “TRUTH”.


Stormfront hasn't closed down (nyah, nyah).
And we are publicizing the truth wherever we're allowed to do so. Try truth-zone.net and gab.com/HolocaustLiesExposed for a couple of instances.



Indeependent said:


> For the same reasons the Nazis tried to burn every document they had written when they knew the allies were just a few days away.


My, how convenient. Every last written record of this massive, coordinated genocide -- gone. Well, gee, that's just proof positive that it happened exactly like they say, huh?



irosie91 said:


> the nazi Christian pigs


You betray your bigotry.



irosie91 said:


> worked hard on their stories


Someone worked hard on their stories. The victors get to write and promote the "history" -- that's why the "good guys" always win.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 30, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > There’s an Aushwitz exhibit at the Jewish Memorial Museum in NYC.
> ...



very good----you are very familiar with islamo Nazi propaganda.    In fact the
"good guys"  often lose and the shit wins------historic examples include the filth
of the  "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE" ----first, second and third reich,---so vital to the history of  THE CALIPHATES including but not limited to the CALIPHATES of
North Africa, Southwest Asia and most of southern Europe  ---both of which  (ie
the reichs  and the caliphates)  are responsible for the brutal murder of 
HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS -----*AND COUNTING , *upon which you and yours
dance and harbor INSTENSE LONGINGS------your GOLDEN AGES  of brutal
oppression, murder, enslavement and utter depraved filth neither of which
are dead-----but live on in depravity---in YOU and YOURS and that which you call
"god"


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 30, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > There’s an Aushwitz exhibit at the Jewish Memorial Museum in NYC.
> ...


Many documents were destroyed, but the Germans, being amazingly scrupulous with detailing everything they did, couldn’t destroy all of them.
And by the way, the numbers haven’t changed.
If anything, there’s that priest I saw last year on 60 Minutes, who keeps finding new ad how grave pits.
My mother-in-Law saw many people die from typhus.  She had it also but was amazingly talented so they had to cure her.  Her family got wiped out.

I am quite skeptical about the soap and lampshades.
People tend to hyperbolize, as if what happened wasn’t bad enough.

The hair, dolls and shoes actually exist so don’t even try going there.


----------



## Capri (Jul 30, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> very good----you are very familiar with islamo Nazi propaganda. In fact the
> "good guys" often lose and the shit wins------historic examples include the filth
> of the "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE" ----first, second and third reich,---so vital to the history of THE CALIPHATES including but not limited to the CALIPHATES of
> North Africa, Southwest Asia and most of southern Europe ---both of which (ie
> ...


Do you drink?


----------



## Capri (Jul 30, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Many documents were destroyed, but the Germans, being amazingly scrupulous with detailing everything they did, couldn’t destroy all of them.


And not one of them speaks of any plans for genocide.



Indeependent said:


> And by the way, the numbers haven’t changed.


That's right; the magic 6 million number remains the same even though the Auschwitz museum itself lowered it's death toll numbers.
Auschwitz Museum reduces death toll at Majdanek
TR 1/2003: R. Faurisson: How many deaths at Auschwitz?




Jewish math: 6,000,000 - 3,300,000 =  6,000,000



Indeependent said:


> new ad how grave pits.


What are "new ad how grave pits?



Indeependent said:


> I am quite skeptical about the soap and lampshades.


Good. You should be. In fact, you should just admit that it was a pack of lies, because they've been proven conclusively to have never existed. Two proven lies among others.



Indeependent said:


> The hair, dolls and shoes actually exist so don’t even try going there.


The museum exhibits are facsimiles, purported re-creations of things. The museums themselves don't deny this.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 30, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Many documents were destroyed, but the Germans, being amazingly scrupulous with detailing everything they did, couldn’t destroy all of them.
> ...


Hmmm...
All of those historians put together an exhibit because and they’re...wrong.
When I was there about 80% of the visitors weren’t Jews.
But...you’re the expert.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jul 30, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > The preconception that every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy should be guarded against. While every Jew who identifies as such is familiar with the general idea of the ultimate triumph of Israel, the average Jew is no more familiar with the special plans which for centuries have existed in formulated form for the attainment of that triumph--the Zionist world conspiracy--than anyone else.
> ...


 The only way that this argument would work is if every person on the planet had an equal say. Jewish interests have an incredibly disproportional grip on the power structures driving the planet.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 30, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Ever think you picked the wrong way to worship?
I hear pork is *that* good.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 30, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What's with the documented fact, of Nazi Germany feeding, clothing, and handing out other rations to Jews in the Warsaw Ghetto?

The big question becomes why do you waste time, money and resources feeding, clothing, and handing out other rations to a people you plan on killing?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 30, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



you are a very sick person------the DOCUMENTED FACT is that the people LOCKED into the Warsaw Poland Ghetto----STARVED to death-----the details are very well documented-----in fact----there were jewish doctors there who did INNOVATIVE WORK on death by starvation-----and left notes scrawled on walls as to those details before they died.     Your catechism whore lied.    Have you ever met any of the survivors?----- no one really recovered


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 30, 2019)

Capri said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > very good----you are very familiar with islamo Nazi propaganda. In fact the
> ...



rarely.    How old were you before you could read fairly fluently?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 30, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Nazi Germans did give Jews food rations.
Even if meager.
 BTW.
The food rations ended up being about twice as high because of Polish Catholics giving food to Jews.


----------



## Capri (Jul 30, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> All of those historians put together an exhibit because and they’re...wrong.


Curators put together exhibits. They put together exhibits based either on what they believe to be so or what they want others to believe is so, along with what they think will get them patrons. The "holocaust" narrative has been exaggerated and falsified. Whats not in the museums proves that. What's in the museums doesn't disprove that.



Indeependent said:


> When I was there about 80% of the visitors weren’t Jews.


Irrelevant.



Indeependent said:


> But...you’re the expert.


Baseless and lame attempt at insult. I present facts, reason, and my understanding of them.



irosie91 said:


> How old were you before you could read fairly fluently?


Irrelevant. Baseless and lame attempt at insult. Much of your writing here lacks coherence. I wondered why. When I was drinking, my writing and speaking were poor, so I asked.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jul 30, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


No, I'm not a Jew.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 30, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The Pollack has made up his own story in his demented world while playing with matches. The gas fumes got to him


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jul 30, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



.[39] An average daily food ration in 1941 for Jews in Warsaw was limited to 184 calories, compared to 699 calories allowed for the gentile Poles and 2,613 calories for the Germans.[40] In August, the rations fell to 177 calories per person. The German authorities were solely responsible for the arrival of food aid, consisting usually of dry bread, flour and potatoes of the lowest quality, groats, turnips, and a small monthly supplement of margarine, sugar, and meat.[41]

The only real means of survival was the smuggling of food and bartering; with men, women and children all taking part in it. Up to 80 percent of food consumed in the Ghetto was brought in illegally.[41] Private workshops were created to manufacture goods to be sold secretly on the Aryan side of the city. Foodstuffs were smuggled often by children alone who crossed the Ghetto wall any way possible by the hundreds, sometimes several times a day, returning with goods that could weigh as much as they did. Smuggling was often the only source of subsistence for the Ghetto inhabitants, who would otherwise have died of starvation.[41] Unemployment leading to lack of funds was a major problem in the ghetto.

Warsaw Ghetto - Wikipedia


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 30, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > All of those historians put together an exhibit because and they’re...wrong.
> ...


This exhibit was not put together by curators but survivors, Jewish and not, and extant documents.
You’re getting boring.
I have met too many survivors, Jew and not, to believe they all got together to make this up.
And if you want to insult the military men who went through hell and liberated concentration camps, you’ve got mental issues that I can’t solve.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 30, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


I figured that out.
It seems the diety you worship ensures that you are haunted by the Jew.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jul 30, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Your cryptic posts are so...cryptic.  The dirty I worship? WTF?


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 30, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


"I am quite skeptical about the soap and lampshades."

I think they will put you in prison if you say that in Europe. And now in Florida, too, it is a criminal offense to deny the Holocaust.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 31, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



Please tell us why  anymore in their right mind would deny it


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 31, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Nazis were busy DENYING-----from the very start of the FACILITATION of the Nazi program  in 1933 and their
supporters   SUPPORT to this day----it is no mystery.   The
people who KNOW and KNEW decided to criminalize the program which is why  Germany and Austria were the first countries to do so
and the first to face dealing with the denial filth.   Those countries have the least deniers------it is the supporters outside of the epicenter ----those whose support of Nazism served so much to FACILITATE it,  that continue.     The USA and England harbored  and continues to harbor the shit and it is avidly incorporated into
belief and "FAITH"  in mosques world-wide.   It is actually very simple-----every genocide and
every lynching DEPENDS ON LIBELS-------holocaust denial is, VERY SIMPLY,  yet another
blood libel.    Think which people depend on blood libels to facilitate their attack, loot,
murder, rape and enslave cultures------and expect the same to deny the islamo Nazi
atrocities.     Keep in mind------the atrocities NEVER WENT AWAY from those cultures
that depend on them.     Just this week a few suicide pigs in Somalia -----struck again and
will live forever as  HEROES in the ethos of the UMMAH


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 31, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


I’m quite vocal concerning hyperboles.
None of the survivors or military I have ever met saw such a thing.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 31, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Indeependent seemed to deny Nazis used the fat of Jews was used to make soap and their skin to make lampshades. He is the one to ask why he would deny the Holocaust.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 31, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



he did not deny-----he said he has no personal knowledge of it.    If any such things were actually found------they would not be on display in a
museum


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 31, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


The Holocaust has zero to do with how burnt Jewish bodies were used.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 31, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...




How do you figure?   If the Germans were in need of soap or lampshades, and this was their motivation for committing these crimes against humanity, how isn't it relevant?  Going into Caracas nowadays, there is a shortage of consumer goods like soap and lampshades,  these facts give us a clue as to what not to be surprised about


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 31, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


My in-laws never mentioned it.
How would the human body be processed?
I know they ate grass and pebbles from the ground to stave off the hunger.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 31, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


When I was growing up, the soap and lampshades were a standard part of the Holocaust story. But you are saying now that it's ok to deny those parts. Who gets to decide which parts are acceptable to deny?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 31, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


You read a lot into simple phrases.
The Holocaust happened.
People were abducted from their homes, their personal possessions and businesses stolen.
They were beaten, starved, shot and gassed to death.
Did you know that 90% of the Jews in cattle cars were locked in for at least 4 days and had to breathe in human waste while they starved and then died before the doors were opened?
Their teeth were pulled and hair shaved off.

Was the gassed flesh used for soap and lampshades?
I don’t know.
Those two claims do not nullify what did happen.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 31, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


So, as the person who gets to decide what constitutes the famous Holocaust, you have determined that "the Holocaust" refers to the experiences of all those who suffered horribly during WWII. A Holocaust denier, then, is someone who claims no one suffered horribly during WWII. An absurd claim, but I don't see why the Jews have agitated to make it illegal to claim no one suffered horribly during WWII. Shouldn't people just dismiss anyone making that claim as a harmless kook? Why put them in prison?


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 31, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Hitler centered his activities on one platform...
Exterminate the Jews.
Hitler knew no one would care.

Jews have *never* stated that only Jews were targets.
Our point is that no matter how inconsequential the target, the extermination should not be tolerated.

I understand your emotions will never allow this fact to sink in.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 31, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 31, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I have not heard or read Human Experiments being done on anyone except Jews


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 31, 2019)

Hitler ran, and won, opposing "Jewish Communism", a very valid position in Weimar Germany with the horrific example in Russia, then in progress, of what happens to a Christian country left to the tender mercies of Jews (many from the Lower East Side) with absolute power. They go culturally Deuteronomy, which means the wholesale slaughter of men, women, and children whom "the Lord hath delivered into thine hand". That's what Hitler ran against. That's what Germany voted for. And for that impertinence, Germany suffered total destruction. And through all that, there was never a Nazi program to exterminate the Jews or anyone else. Jews were put into concentration camps in Europe, yes, just as Germans and Japanese were put into concentration camps in this country. On neither side were there extermination camps or anything like the group-based slaughter occurring in the USSR. Your position is a fraud and you are shameless.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 31, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Read "The Red Terror in Russia" (inexplicably difficult to find)


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 31, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Hitler ran, and won, opposing "Jewish Communism", a very valid position in Weimar Germany with the horrific example in Russia, then in progress, of what happens to a Christian country left to the tender mercies of Jews (many from the Lower East Side) with absolute power. They go culturally Deuteronomy, which means the wholesale slaughter of men, women, and children whom "the Lord hath delivered into thine hand". That's what Hitler ran against. That's what Germany voted for. And for that impertinence, Germany suffered total destruction. And through all that, there was never a Nazi program to exterminate the Jews or anyone else. Jews were put into concentration camps in Europe, yes, just as Germans and Japanese were put into concentration camps in this country. On neither side were there extermination camps or anything like the group-based slaughter occurring in the USSR. Your position is a fraud and you are shameless.


Bullshit...the infrastructure was, and still is, there.
You can spend the rest of your life reading cherry picked “literature” for all I care.
You’ll notice that almost nobody here bothers to waste time on you.


----------



## Capri (Jul 31, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> You’re getting boring.





Indeependent said:


> You’ll notice that almost nobody here bothers to waste time on you.


Then stop replying.

There...You have your excuse to run away from the debate you're losing so brilliantly.

Next time, maybe try supporting your assertions with with things like documentation and photos, and references..
You won't. You can't.








Indeependent said:


> I have met too many survivors, Jew and not, to believe they all got together to make this up.


That's not how hoaxes begin, and you know it.

No one denies that there were concentration camps, that jews were targeted, or that people died badly.
The argument is with the number of the dead, the causes and means, and the intent of the Nat'l Socialist government.



Indeependent said:


> And if you want to insult the military men who went through hell and liberated concentration camps, you’ve got mental issues that I can’t solve.


I have never and would never insult the brave and honorable men who fought for the Allies in WWII, nor any other military veteran. My father served in the Navy during the war, fyi. They were the finest of men doing what they believed was right.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Please tell us why anymore in their right mind would deny it


The quest for truth and the consequences of propagating the lies.



Indeependent said:


> Hitler centered his activities on one platform...
> Exterminate the Jews.


Absolutely false. Nothing but the standard propaganda line fed to us all from our youth. The NS platform focused on economic revitalization, the restoration of German dignity and values, and the defeat of encroaching communism in Europe. The jews were (and are) behind communism and behind the international banking system that was key in crippling the German economy. That's why Hitler named the jew -- He identified the enemy.
Read beyond the narrative fed to you by your public and Hebrew school teachers. It's amazing what a person can learn.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 31, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You’re getting boring.
> ...


I see you’ve never watched the full Triumph of the Will.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 31, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You’re getting boring.
> ...





Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You’re getting boring.
> ...




  Of course he and other posters either deny the Holocaust or try to justify the Jews were responsible for Germany's struggling economy,   What he and others don't tell you is that Hitler had a Long History of Anti Semitism

Mein Kampf - Wikipedia

Which brought about this; 


Nazi Germany 1933-1939: Early Stages of Persecution | My Jewish Learning




Judea Declares War On Germany - Daily Express, March 24, 1933


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



yeah thats what you two zionist shills ALWAYS do when backed up against the wall with nowhere to run while getting your asses handed to you on a platter,you shills cant counter evidence,so you throw insulkts in defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Let me get this strait. The Joos have a massive conspiracy to conquer the world, but they don't all know about it, but the key to it's success is that when they finally find out about it, they will all support it and any violence that is necessary.  Are there any secret hand shakes, or code words we need to be on the lookout for?
> ...



thats no surprise in the least.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Education is a Torah mandate; it’s not an option.
> ...



uh dude now THAT is being anti semitic and that is the first time i have ever called anybody here that word unlike these zionist shills like hossfly and i love israel. you are being anti semitic here because jewish judaism people are VERY GOOD people,it is the zionists jews that you are describing there you nut not  judaism.man get your facts strait.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2019)

Capri said:


> One cannot help but notice that those on the "philo-Semitic" side in this thread have replied with derision but haven't addressed any facts (though one did offer an historical explanation for the jews' dominance of Hollywood, that doesn't address the impact of such overwhelming dominance).
> 
> The fact is that jews do own and operate the world's central banks.
> The fact is that this control over the world's money gives them enormous influence on all business operations that depend, for production or sales, on credit.
> ...




best damn post on this thread,you got the zionists like hossfly shill  and his fellow shill i love israel running scared asking their handlers what kind of childish pictures to post next after getting their asses handed to them on a platter.


the only thing you really need to make sure and clarify is it is ZIONISTS jews,judaism jewish folks contrary to what the OP said,are good people.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## MaryL (Jul 31, 2019)

My great grand parents were  German Jews, they changed their surname from Haberstiein  to a more Germanic sounding  Haber. And converted from Judaism to Catholicism. And they fled to America and ended up in  in St Luis. Missouri. I have all these old pictures of the Haber sisters lounging  around in their Gibson girl hair looking gorgeous. Hence my avatar..I have no idea what they went through. But damn where they beautiful.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jul 31, 2019)

MaryL said:


> My great grand parents were  German Jews, they changed their surname from Haberstiein  to a more Germanic sounding  Haber. And converted from Judaism to Catholicism. And they fled to America and ended up in  in St Luis. Missouri. I have all these old pictures of the Haber sisters lounging  around in their Gibson girl hair looking gorgeous. Hence my avatar..I have no idea what they went through. But damn where they beautiful.



I just object to their having to sacrifice their religion to do this. I have no doubt that the Haberstein sisters where beautiful. They would have been just as beautiful as Jewish. Why do we do this to our fellow human beings?


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > One cannot help but notice that those on the "philo-Semitic" side in this thread have replied with derision but haven't addressed any facts (though one did offer an historical explanation for the jews' dominance of Hollywood, that doesn't address the impact of such overwhelming dominance).
> ...



All I know is that Jew-haters are on my shit list.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 31, 2019)

No one needs to be a Zionist because Israel can obliterate the Middle East in about 6 hours.
That’s from Quora, not me.


----------



## Street Juice (Jul 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I'm referencing Deuteronomy which Judaic, and to a lesser degree, Christian. For example, Deut 15:1-3  

_At the end of every seven years you must cancel debts. This is how it is to be done: Every creditor shall cancel any loan they have made to a fellow Israelite. They shall not require payment from anyone among their own people, because the Lord’s time for canceling debts has been proclaimed. You may require payment from a foreigner, but you must cancel any debt your fellow Israelite owes you._​


----------



## Capri (Aug 1, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> I see you’ve never watched the full Triumph of the Will.


I already said that I hadn't. Is that the best you've got left -- to accuse me of not having seen a movie I already told you I hadn't seen? Gee, you sue told me!

Also as I've already said, I've seen "Shoah" and was taught (and for most of my life believed) the same standard narrative about WWII, "the Nazis," and "the Holocaust" as everyone else. I'm as aware of it as you and anyone else. I'm also aware of other facts and information you refuse to acknowledge, despite it having been presented right here in this thread.

I see you haven't watched The Greatest Story Never Told, which I linked for you earlier. It present a lot of info that we're not told in the standard narrative.
https://thegreateststorynevertold.tv

How the “Holocaust” was Faked
'Virtually all of the iconic imagery associated with the alleged Jewish “Holocaust” turns out to be either entirely fabricated, altered or _extremely misrepresented_ and taken out of context. The imagery associated with the “Holocaust” — photographs of piles of dead bodies, emaciated prisoners, Jews being “rounded up”, train cars filled with dead people, etc. — has been used to psychologically traumatize the masses, rendering them vulnerable to manipulation and facilitating the fake narrative of “6 million Jews murdered by the Nazis”
'Images ... showing piles of dead, emaciated bodies have been shown ..., inducing psychological trauma and fear ... in order to sell the idea that the Germans systematically murdered millions of people (especially Jews) in “death camps”. The fact of the matter is that when the war was ending, the German-administered labor and industrial camps were not supplied and many people did in fact perish in horrible conditions. But that does not prove that the Germans were systematically murdering people in these camps.
'Also, some of the iconic imagery associated with the Jewish “Holocaust” turns out to be photographs of dead German civilians murdered in Allied fire-bombing campaigns, which were presented to the masses as “proof” of German atrocities...
'The iconic “Holocaust” imagery shown repeatedly to mass audiences is _never_ put into context. The images are simply shown, and we are expected to believe that the “Holocaust” was a real event.'



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Of course he


She.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> and other posters either deny the Holocaust or try to justify the Jews were responsible for Germany's struggling economy,


Both.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> What he and others don't tell you is that Hitler had a Long History of Anti Semitism


Yes, we do. No one denies that.
You use yet another standard tactic of those on the wrong side of a debate: Accusing your debate opponent of not admitting what they, in fact, readily state.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Mein Kampf


Ever read it? It's amazing.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Which brought about this;
> 
> Nazi Germany 1933-1939: Early Stages of Persecution | My Jewish Learning


My Jewish Learning? Ya think just maybe they might have a bias about this topic?

Kudos, though, for at least trying to provide some support for your position. Flimsy and biased support that simply takes the received narrative as a given, but at least something.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Judea Declares War On Germany - Daily Express, March 24, 1933


Thanks for helping to make our point and contradicting your own. Hitler becomes Chancellor and immediately, before he's done anything at all in office, the jews declare an economic war upon Germany, and yet you argue we're wrong when we "try to justify the Jews were responsible" for German animosity toward them. Hel-LO???



MaryL said:


> I have all these old pictures of the Haber sisters lounging around in their Gibson girl hair looking gorgeous. Hence my avatar..


Love your avatar!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 1, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I see you’ve never watched the full Triumph of the Will.
> ...



Sorry to disappoint you, but I am not contradicting my post. Hitler’s! Anti Semitic  hate started way back even before he wrote Mein Kempf, in the early 1920’s,became Chancellor, started to declare War against the Jews and they reacted. 
Try reading about the Nuremberg Laws passed in 1933 right after he became Chancellor and the fact that the Jewish population was a mere one percent of the total.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 1, 2019)

the lessons to learn is-----PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT THEY SAY   and
LITERACY IS IMPORTANT.        The islamo-Nazi hero   ADOLF HITLER wrote his book Mein Kampf and it was published in  1925.    He became
chancellor of Germany in 1933     Since lots of Jews can read german----
da jews knew what da islamo Nazi hero was up to------and da jews were
right.      <<<  this is a fact from which islamo Nazis have never recovered


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 1, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I see you’ve never watched the full Triumph of the Will.
> ...


Dude...It’s *the* documentary ordered by Hitler and proudly shows his successful extermination of the Jews.

You can’t watch because it proves you’re full of shit.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 1, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...





Final Solution - Wikipedia

We all know we will deny this; Just attribute it to bigotry, ignorance, delusion, and stupidity


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 1, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


_"We all know we will deny this; Just attribute it to bigotry, ignorance, delusion, and stupidity"
_​Yes, you will deny, but you can't refute. Nor can you seem to embrace the truth and acknowledge the role Jews have played in the agonies of the West. The world of deception you create makes you an agent of irrationality, the mother of chaos and destruction. How does this world of chaos and destruction, of the wanton slaughter of innocents, of endless war and propaganda and subjugation and enslavement finally ever end for you sons of Deuteronomy? Is extreme torture really the final glory of humanity as it became for the Bolsheviks?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 1, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 1, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Gee, I really miss the RCC.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 1, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I see you’ve never watched the full Triumph of the Will.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 1, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




some jew has enslaved you?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 1, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



can you name the jew who has enslaved you?      I feel sorry for him


----------



## Capri (Aug 1, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Dude...It’s *the* documentary ordered by Hitler and proudly shows his successful extermination of the Jews.
> 
> You can’t watch because it proves you’re full of shit.


I'll be more than happy to watch it. Have you got a link?

And you can watch 'The Greatest Story Never Told' at the link I've posted twice.

Please don't call me "dude."



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Final Solution - Wikipedia
> 
> We all know we will deny this; Just attribute it to bigotry, ignorance, delusion, and stupidity


Please provide just one document is which the National Socialist government of Germany made reference to a "Final Solution" entailing genocide of the jews.
You will not be able to do so. No such document ever exited.



irosie91 said:


> some jew has enslaved you?


The jews enslave us all.




Hossfly said:


>


I have not lied. Not once. I've supported what I've said with multiple forms of evidence. I defy you to show even one time when I've knowingly propagated a falsehood.
If you think someone's conclusions are incorrect, you offer a counterpoint interpretation of the evidence presented and/or provide evidence supporting a different conclusion. You don't call someone a liar unless you can demonstrate they've asserted what they know to be false. Of if you've no argument and so resort to baseless accusations.


----------



## Capri (Aug 1, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Try reading about the Nuremberg Laws passed in 1933 right after he became Chancellor and the fact that the Jewish population was a mere one percent of the total.


Yeah, know about all that. Also know that the jews never admit to culpability for anything.
You'd think that after all these years of so many different peoples coming to despise y'all and after being thrown out of host nations over 100 times, y'all might engage in a little introspection.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hitler’s! Anti Semitic hate


Truth - "anti-Semitic hate"
Tomayto - tomahto


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 1, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



Where are you to foam at the mouth over Germans, for Capri a self admitted German heritage person?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 1, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I don't understand your question,  sobie dear


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 1, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You bash Poles,  but won't bash Germans.
Very odd.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 1, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



how did you conclude that I bash poles but not germans?  ------I, simply and correctly, stated that germans despise poles.    I do not SUPPORT them for it.     Martin Luther was a rabid anti-Semite and YOU, correctly stated,  that there are more Lutherans than Catholics in Germany  ----both adhere to an ethos of shit.    As to poles----it is your Catholicism that destroys your brains------with the "Christ killer" shit shoved into your idiot brains from infancy.    Both catholics and Lutherans adhere to a disgusting ROMAN religion that includes HATRED OF JEWS ----and general illiteracy


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 1, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Dude...It’s *the* documentary ordered by Hitler and proudly shows his successful extermination of the Jews.
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 1, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Capri admits to having a German heritage,
and  Tijn Von Ingersleben has a German type name,
both attack Jews too,
and you can hardly say cr@p about Germans, even though perhaps 99% of the Jews killed in WW2, were killed by Germans.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 1, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Dude...It’s *the* documentary ordered by Hitler and proudly shows his successful extermination of the Jews.
> ...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 1, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Try reading about the Nuremberg Laws passed in 1933 right after he became Chancellor and the fact that the Jewish population was a mere one percent of the total.
> ...



  You know why?  WE OWN YOU


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 1, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Try reading about the Nuremberg Laws passed in 1933 right after he became Chancellor and the fact that the Jewish population was a mere one percent of the total.
> ...



Please tell us what “ The Final Solution” was all about.  You tried to justify Hitler’s feelings towards the Jews in 1933 but apparently not bright enough to know if that he wrote Mein Kampf in the 1920’s. 
 With your Rabid Hate I’m sure you will find a reason. Bigots always do


----------



## Capri (Aug 2, 2019)

CAPRI said: The jews enslave us all.

IROSIE91 said: oh----al da jooos enslaved ALL OF YOU. I got it-------My house need cleaning-----be there at 9am SLAVE

CAPRI responds: You know that's not what was meant.


CAPRI said: Please provide just one document is which the National Socialist government of Germany made reference to a "Final Solution" entailing genocide of the jews.
You will not be able to do so. No such document ever exited.

IROSIE91 said: you have INSIDE information about that which "NEVER EXISTED"?????? PROVE IT

CAPRI responds: I've already provided links and other supporting evidence for my position. You have not.
Gab Social 
Gab Social
The Endless Lies - A Rant - ImpartialTruth.com
RED CROSS EXPOSES “JUDAIC” HOLOCAUST HOAX: INTERNATIONAL RED CROSS (IRC) DOCUMENT CONFIRMS 271 THOUSAND NOT 6 MILLION DIED IN CONCENTRATION CAMPS
Holocaust Liars
Before and after the "Holocaust": Jewish population numbers in 1933 and 1948 - News
HOLOCAUST DEPROGRAMMING COURSE
Holohoax 101 - The Fundamentals of the Holocaust Hoax
»The Real Holocaust Deal
https://www.veteranstodayarchives.com/2011

It's you and those arguing your position who are making assertions without proof. Your avoidance of this latest request for documentation is but one instance.

Please try to be more careful when using the quote function.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


The only document from NS Germany that used words that can be translated as "final solution" was clearly doing so in reference to the repatriation of jews to Palestine. Prove me wrong, go ahead. You won't be able to.
I know when Mein Kampf was written. It was you who posted the "Judea Declares War on Germany" headline from 1933 and I commented on that; my general reference to Hitler's attitude toward the jews had nothing to do with that or any year. You're flailing.
The jews, ran (and run) the world baking system that was crippling the German economy. The jews were (and are) the most prominent in and the leaders of the degradation of culture and morality in Wiemar Germany (pornography, drug use, prostitution, etc.).
Pointing out verifiable facts isn't "rabid hate."
You insult my intelligence without basis while simultaneously either misunderstanding or misdirecting from points made, demanding evidence that was already provided, and avoiding requests to you for evidence of your assertions. Meanwhile, I've been nothing but civil and polite to you.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 2, 2019)

Capri said:


> CAPRI said: The jews enslave us all.
> 
> IROSIE91 said: oh----al da jooos enslaved ALL OF YOU. I got it-------My house need cleaning-----be there at 9am SLAVE
> 
> ...



So your " claim" for all the Hate is the lie of the Holocaust  . Nothing about Hitler's Hate with initiated his Anti Semitism the minute he became Head of Germany
    Arabs wanted the Jews to move to the ME.   You are both delusional and a liar 



How Nazis courted the Islamic world during WWII | DW | 13.11.2017


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 2, 2019)

Capri said:


> CAPRI said: The jews enslave us all.
> 
> IROSIE91 said: oh----al da jooos enslaved ALL OF YOU. I got it-------My house need cleaning-----be there at 9am SLAVE
> 
> ...



Keep denying; That's what you do best

https://www.history.com/topics/world-war-ii/the-holocaust


Josef Mengele, the 'Angel of Death' and the Twins of Auschwitz


----------



## Picaro (Aug 2, 2019)

Ample evidence for the Operation Reinhardt camps,  and nearly complete railroad schedules and census numbers, not to mention eyewitnesses for their existence, so anyone stupid enough to ruin their credibility by denying the existed, regardless of their political biases, is an idiot merely pandering to a small cult of morons and sociopaths. Why these goofs insist on repeating the denial idiocy is a mystery; seems they can't move on from it for some reason.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 3, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Ample evidence for the Operation Reinhardt camps,  and nearly complete railroad schedules and census numbers, not to mention eyewitnesses for their existence, so anyone stupid enough to ruin their credibility by denying the existed, regardless of their political biases, is an idiot merely pandering to a small cult of morons and sociopaths. Why these goofs insist on repeating the denial idiocy is a mystery; seems they can't move on from it for some reason.



Anyone who can deny the Holocaust is a


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 3, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Ample evidence for the Operation Reinhardt camps,  and nearly complete railroad schedules and census numbers, not to mention eyewitnesses for their existence, so anyone stupid enough to ruin their credibility by denying the existed, regardless of their political biases, is an idiot merely pandering to a small cult of morons and sociopaths. Why these goofs insist on repeating the denial idiocy is a mystery; seems they can't move on from it for some reason.
> ...



denial was going on while it was going on.    The propaganda
disseminated in the USA was INTENSE.    It was so intense that
the little seedy pamphlets that saturated my hometown in the
1930s - 40s  still fluttered around and even lay in dusty heaps on the piles of old periodicals in the town library   (my town was once very provincial----sorta farming area ----and existed during
prerevolutionary times  --that's American revolution)  ------the core population BELIEVED -----I read the stuff when I was about 8-10
years old-------it was not DIFFICULT READING. ---but even then
it seemed idiotic to me-----but not to lots of the local white-trash ---
(there were no blacks in town----THAT PROVINCIAL!!!)----the Nazi
shit hole was "restricted"------jews was an unwelcomed innovation
in the post war baby boom era.     It was middle America style and ethos.   MIDDLE AMERICA believed and lots still believe the denial.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 3, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Ample evidence for the Operation Reinhardt camps,  and nearly complete railroad schedules and census numbers, not to mention eyewitnesses for their existence, so anyone stupid enough to ruin their credibility by denying the existed, regardless of their political biases, is an idiot merely pandering to a small cult of morons and sociopaths. Why these goofs insist on repeating the denial idiocy is a mystery; seems they can't move on from it for some reason.
> ...



Yes. Those of us who went on to take Logic 102 and 201 know that there are many perfectly  valid ad hom arguments, despite the snivelings of those who only took the Intro courses for easy grades and learned to parrot 'fallacies' as if they suddenly knew all there was to know about 'logic'.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 3, 2019)

Picaro said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



oh gee-----I started  LOGIC 101-----read the whole silly book
first weekend-----did the silly "problems"  and dropped it-----it was SO DUMB


----------



## Picaro (Aug 3, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



'Formal' logic is its own fallacy; it's just circular reasoning, with the 'winner' being the person who draws the largest circle that finally bores their opponent into quitting.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 3, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



I'm with Hossfly. Fuck all you Jew-hating pieces of shit around here.

We're about 2 levels above you, and you can fuck right the hell off.

You are derp, next!


----------



## Picaro (Aug 3, 2019)

'Zionism' ended in 1948. Israel was founded, it's thriving, and Arabs are too corrupt, stupid, parasitic, and insane to do anything about it, no matter how much aid and support they get from Europe, the UN, Putin, or Red China.


----------



## Capri (Aug 4, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> So your " claim" for all the Hate is the lie of the Holocaust


I never said or indicated anything of the sort. Care to explain?.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Arabs wanted the Jews to move to the ME.


That would be in incorrect assertion.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You are both delusional and a liar


One who's delusional is one who holds a false belief.
The delusional are those who still believe the standard "Holocaust" narrative to be true in every detail despite the enormous amount of evidence showing that it's been exaggerated and falsified.
A liar is one who intentionally propagates information they know to be false.
No one her has lied.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Keep denying;


I shall. It's important people learn the truth.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> That's what you do best


Thank you. I don't really deserve much credit, though; it only appears I do it so well because those insisting on the complete veracity of the standard "Holocaust" narrative here are doing so poorly.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> https://www.history.com/topics/world-war-ii/the-holocaust
> 
> 
> Josef Mengele, the 'Angel of Death' and the Twins of Auschwitz


Hey, great job! You're really starting to get the hang of the whole supporting your position with sources thing. Excellent!

Now, take a look at both of the articles you linked, please. Notice that neither of them cite any sources themselves. Both only parrot the received narrative without presenting any evidence of it's veracity. One has a few photos, which is fine, yet none of them demonstrates that the "Holocaust" narrative as received is true or that anything I've said here is false. Remember, as I've said, no one denies that jews were targeted or that there were concentration camps. Pictures of people with yellow star patches or in prison uniforms doesn't contradict anything "Holocaust deniers" contend. The articles do nothing to counter my position that the narrative has been exaggerated and falsified. Neither do they anything to support your position that the standard narrative is immaculate truth, though they agree and parrot it.



Picaro said:


> Ample evidence for the Operation Reinhardt camps,  and nearly complete railroad schedules and census numbers, not to mention eyewitnesses for their existence, so anyone stupid enough to ruin their credibility by denying the existed, regardless of their political biases, is an idiot merely pandering to a small cult of morons and sociopaths. Why these goofs insist on repeating the denial idiocy is a mystery; seems they can't move on from it for some reason.


If you'll read back in the thread, you'll see that no one ever argues that there were no camps, no rail transports, no jewish prisoners.
Census figures, which you mentioned, from before and after the war years show that 6 million jews could not possibly have been murdered. The census figures most often cited by "Holocaust deniers" are those from the World Jewish Almanac. I'm pretty sure I posted them earlier in the thread.
The matter of the "eyewitnesses" was also dealt with earlier in the thread.
Revisionists perist in our efforts to spread the truth because the truth is important in itself and because the consequences and implications of the hoax remain significant.



Picaro said:


> Yes. Those of us who went on to take Logic 102 and 201 know that there are many perfectly valid ad hom arguments, despite the snivelings of those who only took the Intro courses for easy grades and learned to parrot 'fallacies' as if they suddenly knew all there was to know about 'logic'.


Let's talk about logic, then: What was the logic behind transporting trainloads of people many miles to kill them with insecticide in gas chambers when shooting them would have been simpler, faster, and cheaper?



Marion Morrison said:


> I'm with Hossfly. Fuck all you Jew-hating pieces of shit around here.
> 
> We're about 2 levels above you, and you can fuck right the hell off.


Facts aren't hatred.
There's one poster in this thread who, it could be argued, has expressed hatred for jews and Protestants.
Among the rest, the only hatred displayed -- toward Poles and toward National Socialists -- has been from those arguing that the "Holocaust" narrative as received is perfect truth.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 4, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > So your " claim" for all the Hate is the lie of the Holocaust
> ...



Bitch, my friend's German-American father killed Nazis and liberated the Jews @ Dachau.

Fuck You! My friend still has 2 Mausers.

I have my memories. He had 9mm shells for a Luger from WW2.
Jew-filling ashtrays, too. He had a Luger because he killed a German officer.

Also: Dried German ears on a dogtag ring, but..yah. 3 of them.

You can't tell me, because I know.

GFY with that bullshit.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 4, 2019)

Capri said:


> If you'll read back in the thread, you'll see that no one ever argues that there were no camps, no rail transports, no jewish prisoners.
> Census figures, which you mentioned, from before and after the war years show that 6 million jews could not possibly have been murdered. The census figures most often cited by "Holocaust deniers" are those from the World Jewish Almanac. I'm pretty sure I posted them earlier in the thread.
> The matter of the "eyewitnesses" was also dealt with earlier in the thread.
> Revisionists perist in our efforts to spread the truth because the truth is important in itself and because the consequences and implications of the hoax remain significant.



lol your rubbish has been exploded for decades now; just because you were born yesterday and think you're 'Speshul' and smart enough to just repackage the rubbish doesn't make it necessary to cover it all yet again, dumbass.



Picaro said:


> Yes. Those of us who went on to take Logic 102 and 201 know that there are many perfectly valid ad hom arguments, despite the snivelings of those who only took the Intro courses for easy grades and learned to parrot 'fallacies' as if they suddenly knew all there was to know about 'logic'.





> Let's talk about logic, then: What was the logic behind transporting trainloads of people many miles to kill them with insecticide in gas chambers when shooting them would have been simpler, faster, and cheaper?



lol you really think that's a point??? They could make up their own history if there were far fewer witnesses for one, for two it's far cheaper to mass murder people in large groups than with bullets, not to mention easier to toss them into ovens and reduce the amount of material to be buried, and then of course having never seen a battle field, a plague, or any other disaster that leaves lots of bodies in their wake you probably have zero clue as to hygiene  issues with piles of rotting bodies and diseases and airborne infections, buried or not. They were the Henry Fords of mass murder.  Like  I said, you're just not very bright in the first place, trying to claim it 'was all a hoax'.

You're not here to actually discuss anything, just cater to your own dumbassery and your tiny little peer group of sociopaths.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 4, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > If you'll read back in the thread, you'll see that no one ever argues that there were no camps, no rail transports, no jewish prisoners.
> ...



Garbage comes from Garbage. Enough said


----------



## Capri (Aug 5, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Bitch, my friend's German-American father killed Nazis and liberated the Jews @ Dachau.
> 
> Fuck You! My friend still has 2 Mausers.
> 
> ...


Now that you've made you cogent and well-researched argument by cursing at me:
Please explain how your friend's father's service in WW2 or your friend's mementos of it show in any way whatsoever that my contentions in this thread are incorrect.


----------



## Capri (Aug 5, 2019)

Picaro said:


> lol your rubbish has been exploded for decades now; just because you were born yesterday and think you're 'Speshul' and smart enough to just repackage the rubbish doesn't make it necessary to cover it all yet again, dumbass.


Now that you've made your cogent and well-researched argument by cursing and insulting me:
The upshot of your hateful statement here is that you have no argument to counter the points I'm making.



Picaro said:


> you really think that's a point???


Yes. Of course it is, because not only does the standard "Holocaust" narrative fall apart in the face of facts, it also defies reason.



Picaro said:


> hey could make up their own history if there were far fewer witnesses for one


Pretty sure people who've been shot dead don't make any better witnesses than people who've been gassed to death.



Picaro said:


> it's far cheaper to mass murder people in large groups than with bullets, not to mention easier to toss them into ovens and reduce the amount of material to be buried,


So loading masses of people onto trains, using large amounts of fuel and time and manpower to transport them many miles, unloading and processing them and herding them into murderous gas chambers that took time and money and resources and manpower to construct, and using the huge amounts of the insecticide Zyklon B necessary to kill them, burning the vast amount of fuel and time needed to cremate all those bodies, then cleaning up from it all to start the process over again is easier and cheaper than a single bullet to each brain where they are and burial in a mass grave? All while fighting a war requiring manpower, fuel, and other resources?
Really?
Want to try again?



Picaro said:


> you probably have zero clue as to hygiene issues with piles of rotting bodies and diseases and airborne infections, buried or not.


Yet the standard "Holocaust" propaganda also includes piles of rotting bodies and mass graves.

But let's say that the reason you offer was really why the ridiculously inefficient and illogical method of mass murder asserted by the standard "Holocaust" narrative was implemented, despite it's being thoroughly disproved by a mountain of evidence. Why not simply burn the people to death in the first place? Throw them into fire pits -- "the Nazis" being so inhumanely cruel and all anyway -- and save all the time and manpower and gas and everything by skipping right to the burning step.

Elie Wiesel is a liar, a shill, and a conman but he was smart enough when he wrote his purported autobiographical account of his time in the camps to claim that the jews were murdered by being thrown alive into fire pit rather than making the outlandish claim or mass gassing (which would leave physical and forensic evidence that doesn't exist) and cremations (which is a mathematical impossibility given the time it takes to cremate a body).



Picaro said:


> You're not here to actually discuss anything, just cater to your own dumbassery and your tiny little peer group of sociopaths.


I am discussing, being restrained and civil throughout, and making my case with reason and evidence. Those in opposition to my position and that of some others in this thread are variously cursing, hurling insults, belittling, asserting without offering supporting evidence, refusing to consider or even to view linked documentation contrary to their position, arguing against points no one has made, deflecting or ignoring points that have been made, and repeating assertions of an historical narrative they've been taught without for a moment entertaining a contrary view.

No, Sir. It is you and those on your side of this issue who are 'not here to actually discuss anything, just cater to your own dumbassery.' I am, on this topic as on all others, willing and able to listen to reasoned arguments, consider sound evidence that counters my own views, and reconsider my position. Neither reasoned arguments nor sound evidence have been presented by you or any on your side of this issue. I am discussing and debating with an open mind and a civil demeanor. You and yours are not.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol your rubbish has been exploded for decades now; just because you were born yesterday and think you're 'Speshul' and smart enough to just repackage the rubbish doesn't make it necessary to cover it all yet again, dumbass.
> ...



You're entirely off-topic with your Holocaust-denial bullshit. Go start your own thread about that or get on topic in here.


----------



## Capri (Aug 5, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Garbage comes from Garbage. Enough said


Now that you've made your cogent and well-researched argument by insulting me:
The upshot of your hateful statement here is that you have no argument to counter the points I'm making.

See, what you and all those on your side of this issue are missing is that I'm not posting to you but to the many open-minded and intelligent people reading this thread without participating in it. Please see the last section of post #950 above.


----------



## Capri (Aug 5, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> You're entirely off-topic with your Holocaust-denial bullshit. Go start your own thread about that or get on topic in here.


I'm not the one who turned the thread to the "Holocaust." If you all will cease discussing it here, I will as well.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Garbage comes from Garbage. Enough said
> ...



You and others can deny Joseph Mengele all you want.  I know, that’s a lie also.  The Grand Mufti teamed up with Hitler to move the Jews to Palestine. Your own delusional world


----------



## Capri (Aug 5, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The Grand Mufti teamed up with Hitler to move the Jews to Palestine. Your own delusional world


Yes, he did. Don't you see how you're only making my case for me? Hitler wanted the jews out of Germany and all Europe; no one ever says otherwise. He met with the Mufti about repatriating the jews to Palestine; he wanted to _repatriate_ them, not murder them.

Facts aren't delusional. Delusional is continuing to believe something despite a mountain of evidence to the contrary. Continuing to believe that six million jews were murdered in a planned genocide is delusional.

I know you're a jew and that all the "Holocaust" and "evil Nazis" junk has been ingrained into your religious and ethnic identity and is very important to you. Sincerely, I've no desire or intention to cause you any pain. But it's over -- The hoax has been exposed and more people are learning the truth all the time. It's time to start moving on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > The Grand Mufti teamed up with Hitler to move the Jews to Palestine. Your own delusional world
> ...



You should know that by the user name she/he uses,this is a paid shill of Israel that has penetrated this site sent by his/her handler to troll threads like this. these trolls like i love israel cant stand toe to toe with the evidence and cowardly evade it all the time always changing the subject when they get taken to school. i put these shills on ignore all the time,they trolll  day and night in the Israel section everyday.they get paid very well for their constant ass beatings they suffer there everyday.

shills like i love israel have no interest whatseover in pesky facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Every Jew has secret knowledge of a Zionist world conspiracy? Not true.
> ...



the shills that laughed at this link,as always,they cant counter the evidence so they always try and laugh in defeat to coverup that they cant stand toe to toe against these pesky facts.

they just suffered a MAJOR ass beating from you,the pro Israel shills did.


GUARANTEE you,they did not look at or read those links as instructed by their hanlders. they know if they looked at those links and tried to counter them,they would look like the biggest idiots on the planet cause they are IMPOSSIBLE to refute.

great amazing stuff,thanks for posting it. also feel good knowing there was at least ONE person in me who took the time to read it and learn from those liinks. something the shills will NEVER do.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 5, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Keep denying the Holocaust really happened. You’ll feel better,   You really believe Hitler’s goal was to send the Jews to Palestine . 
Talk about a Shill


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > The Grand Mufti teamed up with Hitler to move the Jews to Palestine. Your own delusional world
> ...



So s MUSLIM wanted the Jews in MUSLIM COUNTRIES.Keep telling yourself that
 Keep denying Jews were used for experiments while your at it


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > The Grand Mufti teamed up with Hitler to move the Jews to Palestine. Your own delusional world
> ...


 
You’re correct( Israel exists and always will


----------



## Capri (Aug 5, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Thank you for your kind words and for the information you offered.
I'd suspected that some or all were shills, of course, but for the sake of retaining the opportunity to present the information try to avoid accusations.
They do always behave the same way, don't they? Almost perfectly predictable, every time.


----------



## Capri (Aug 5, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Keep denying the Holocaust really happened.


I will, thank you.


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You’ll feel better


You think I enjoy doing this? Uh uh. It's a responsibility.


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You really believe Hitler’s goal was to send the Jews to Palestine .


Arranging that was the purpose of his meeting with the Mufti, yes. His goal was to repatriate the jews from Europe.


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> So s MUSLIM wanted the Jews in MUSLIM COUNTRIES.


You can twist words and meanings as much as you like but the intelligent among those reading this thread are able to understand what's actually said and to draw conclusions that actually follow from that. The jews of Germany were not repatriated to Palestine, see? While Hitler met with the Mufti to discuss that solution, the Muslims opposed it and no arrangement was made because they opposed it. See how that works? Amazing what conclusions one can reach when using logic and facts and an understanding of the meanings of words, ain't it?



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Keep denying Jews were used for experiments while your at it


You mean those experiments in which "the Nazis" shrunk their heads (since proven false)? Or the ones with masturbation machines (since proven false)? Or the ones with the skull smashing machines (since proven false)? Oh, maybe that experiment they performed on Anne's father, Otto Frank, when he was in a concentration camp and got typhus and those awful, evil "Nazis" gave him medicine so that he survived to write Anne's diary in ball-point pen. (Oops, maybe not that one.)



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You’re correct


I know.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Israel exists and always will


Did anyone say otherwise? Non-sequitur much?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Keep denying the Holocaust really happened.
> ...



YAWN..., Keep talking to yourself . Deny the experiments that were done; especially with twins


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 5, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



Hitler did send some Jews to Palestine, never heard of the Haavara Agreement?


----------



## Capri (Aug 5, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> YAWN..., Keep talking to yourself . Deny the experiments that were done; especially with twins


From the 1985 documentary _The Search For Mengele_...

Mengele journals sold to Jewish buyer


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism is that jews want to move home to Israel.
> ...



you can say that again.

Interesting. What else does Zionism do? I mean in addition to denying Christ and God in general? Which every Jews does?
Well, there is the whole fondness for genocide thing, for starters. And world domination doesn't seem too popular with the world. The warmongering, the spying, the meddling...oy yea

you nailed it dude.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



yeah same as I LOVE ISRAEL,Rosie troll is ANOTHER paid shill on Israels payroll. I always put these Israel shills on ignore.dont feed the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Its comedy gold how these Isreal shills like hossfly,I love Israel and Rosie somehow have this warped logic that if we expose the war mongering ways of Israel,that we are incredibly,somehow,anti-semitic. what crack they been sniffing?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I have come across a few adolf hitler ass lickers who imagine that jews are DA COMMUNISTS
> ...



great stuff again,thanks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 5, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



The truth is anti-Semitic.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 5, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...





The truth about Hitler and Zionism


Under the agreement Jewish emigrants had to hand over their possessions before they left Germany, and the proceeds were used by a company specifically set up for this purpose in Tel Aviv to purchase German goods for sale in Palestine. The proceeds of these sales were then paid in Palestinian currency to the emigrants in Palestine.

Please tell us how many immigrants safely made it out of the Country and why there was such a stink in the Arab World about " Jewish Immigration" since the early 1920's in the ME


----------



## Capri (Aug 5, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hitler had a Long History of Anti Semitism





ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hitler’s! Anti Semitic hate started way back even before he wrote Mein Kempf, in the early 1920’s


Why Hitler wanted the jews out of Europe. This covers part of the rationale, jewish bolshevism, and gives some background history. It doesn't cover the degradation of German mores and morals that the jews influenced or the role of the jewish world banking system in the post-Versailles economic condition of Germany. It's an anti-communist/anti-jew video, not a pro-National Socialist one, and thus assumes a hatred of jews in Hitler that's not exactly accurate; that matter is really more complex. It's an informative video, nonetheless.

F_ZION


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler had a Long History of Anti Semitism
> ...





ttps://www.annefrank.org/en/anne-frank/go-in-depth/why-did-hitler-hate-jews/

  Hitler's hate started as a young boy.  Of course you'll deny it


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > YAWN..., Keep talking to yourself . Deny the experiments that were done; especially with twins
> ...





Josef Mengele, the 'Angel of Death' and the Twins of Auschwitz



Groundbreaking study exhumes untold Nazi brutalization of women’s bodies

   You mean he's Innocent?  So is O.J. Simpson


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 5, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



yep.hee hee.


----------



## Capri (Aug 5, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



The girl in the photos is Rosa Bernile Nienau. She and Hitler shared the same birthday. Her mother was a widow. He would sometimes invite the two of them to gatherings and such at his home. He called her "sweetheart" or "little sweetheart." She called him "Uncle."
She's a jew.












Given the fact that _Anne Frank: Diary of a Young Girl_ has been proven conclusively to be a forgery by her father, an article prepared by The Anne Frank Museum, an institution built upon a fallacy, holds little weight.
Besides that, the piece itself is filled with speculations and foregone conclusions masquerading as history.
Add to this the fact that Anne Frank's father, Otto, was himself held in a concentration camp, contracted typhus there, and had his life saved with medicines given him by those "evil Nazis" who supposedly hated all jews and wanted them all dead, and your citing The Anne Frank Museum as a source winds up being a tactical error on your part.


----------



## Capri (Aug 5, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Groundbreaking study exhumes untold Nazi brutalization of women’s bodies


One hoax propaganda piece contradicts another hoax propaganda piece...
Born In Auschwitz: How One Woman Delivered 3,000 Babies During The Holocaust

GHDI - Image





At the Auschwitz maternity ward.

PLACE 4 FREE Watamula Holocaust Hoax





Another at the Auschwitz maternity ward. Over 3000 children were born to the prisoners there. With not one infant death among them.

Comparing Trump to Hitler Camps - Hollow-Hoax

HOLOCAUST DEPROGRAMMING COURSE


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Groundbreaking study exhumes untold Nazi brutalization of women’s bodies
> ...



Yes, those German babies look very healthy.  Keep believing your fantasy



Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Groundbreaking study exhumes untold Nazi brutalization of women’s bodies
> ...



I agree; Those “ Master Race” was


Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Groundbreaking study exhumes untold Nazi brutalization of women’s bodies
> ...



 I agree. The Master Race infants look quite healthy. I just read where Josef Mengele attended every birth to make sure it was a safe delivery


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Who proved the Diary was a forgery?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 5, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Forget it...Quora says you are, as usual, full of shit.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 6, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Several financial institutions involved in the current U.S. economic crisis—Lehman Bros., Wachovia Bank, Chase Bank and Aetna Inc.—have interesting background stories and one thing in common: their connection to the inhumane institution of slavery.
> ...





Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Several financial institutions involved in the current U.S. economic crisis—Lehman Bros., Wachovia Bank, Chase Bank and Aetna Inc.—have interesting background stories and one thing in common: their connection to the inhumane institution of slavery.
> ...



I know we control everything but I didn’t realize we were such a important force to be reckoned with in the South or abroad for that matter. Thank You


----------



## Capri (Aug 6, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Who proved the Diary was a forgery?


_Der Spiegel_, a weekly German news magazine, and the Swedish journal _Fria Ord._
_


Indeependent said:



			Forget it...Quora says you are, as usual, full of shit.
		
Click to expand...

_There have been several efforts to undermine the revelations of the diary's having been largely forged. The evidence of its misrepresentation was produced by investigative journalism published in legitimate print publications.


----------



## Capri (Aug 6, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Oh, Goodness, yes -- your people are stunningly powerful all over the globe. It would almost be admirable if only your leaders did more good and less of what they do.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 6, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Who proved the Diary was a forgery?
> ...


Which publications?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 6, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Yep...non-Jewish nations are just so civilized.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 6, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



Glad you have noted our Superiority


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 6, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Who proved the Diary was a forgery?
> ...



Keep convincing yourself,    Your psychiatrist is on the way


----------



## Capri (Aug 6, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


For crying out loud! Read the damn post before you reply to it!
YOU: Who proved the Diary was a forgery?
ME: Der Spiegel, a weekly German news magazine, and the Swedish journal Fria Ord. ... The evidence of its misrepresentation was produced by investigative journalism published in legitimate print publications.
YOU: Which publications?

SERIOUSLY!!!???



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Glad you have noted our Superiority


Certainly. Did you somehow get the impression I believed your people lacking in any superior qualities? Every race has it's particular strengths.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Keep convincing yourself


It's the facts that convinced me. It was very difficult to let go of so much that I'd been taught and believed since childhood but, eventually, the evidence was just too overwhelming to deny.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Your psychiatrist is on the way


1. Insults aren't necessary. I've been quite polite.
2, Delusion is a symptom of psychiatric disorder. Continuing to believe without question that something is so when presented with substantial evidence that it's fallacious is delusional. It's not I who would benefit from a psychiatrist (well, not for this stuff, anyway ).


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 6, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



You’re the one who inferred the Diary of Anne Frank was a Forgery.  YOU are the one who made the Claim the Jews control everything. I’m just agreeing with you !!!


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 6, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


H huh.
There are about 1,000,000 articles on the web that say the forgery claim is crap.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 6, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


I believe you’re sincere; that’s the scary part.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 6, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He is sincere. The diary of Anne Frank is now a forgery? It’s pathetic


----------



## Capri (Aug 7, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You’re the one who inferred the Diary of Anne Frank was a Forgery.


Not "inferred" -- I said it outright.


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> YOU are the one who made the Claim the Jews control everything.


Not everything -- finance, media, government, and the businesses that depend on them, but not everything. Oh, and pornography, too.


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I’m just agreeing with you !!!


You know I'm right but you'll never agree publicly
.


Indeependent said:


> There are about 1,000,000 articles on the web that say the forgery claim is crap.


Of course there are. Yet another reason to believe it's a forgery.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> He is sincere.


She.


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> he diary of Anne Frank is now a forgery?


Not just now. It always was, silly.


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> It’s pathetic


Open-minded assessment of available information is "pathetic" now? Okay, if you say so.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 7, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > You’re the one who inferred the Diary of Anne Frank was a Forgery.
> ...


So we all agree that murdering anyone due to religion, race or any genetic reason is wrong.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 7, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > You’re the one who inferred the Diary of Anne Frank was a Forgery.
> ...



Only a Maniac would suggest that “ The Diary of Ann Frank” was not written by her. I believe he also inferred it was her father


----------



## Capri (Aug 7, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> So we all agree that murdering anyone due to religion, race or any genetic reason is wrong.


Agreed.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 7, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...





Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > You’re the one who inferred the Diary of Anne Frank was a Forgery.
> ...




Boy, I bet you and cultsmasher travel in the same circles.

Wow, so much derp..I can't even..


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 7, 2019)

At 104, Holocaust Survivor and Hundreds of Heirs Take ‘Revenge’ on Nazis with Jerusalem Celebration

I forgot; The Holocaust never happened


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 7, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > So we all agree that murdering anyone due to religion, race or any genetic reason is wrong.
> ...


So here’s a serious question...
Why don’t you get together with trustworthy relatives and friends and start a business?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Groundbreaking study exhumes untold Nazi brutalization of women’s bodies
> ...



further proof that it was STALIN  that the allies SHOULD have been after,Not Hitler. hense WHY you see the evil  traiter FDR who purposely allowed japen to bomb pearl harbour,and the equally evil winston churchill seen in a photograph palling around with that murderous dictater. they were as much evil men as he was. yet HITLERS name is the one people think about first over stalin because of all the brainwashing by hollywood which of course is common knowledge,controlled by the zionists jews.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 7, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...





Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > So we all agree that murdering anyone due to religion, race or any genetic reason is wrong.
> ...



Hossly,I Love Israel and the rest of the Israel paid shills are in panic mode now seeing these pics taken of Hitler with a child, Hitler is the first one americans think of automatically as a dictater when STALIN is the one they shiould think of, i challenge anyone to find ONE pic of stalin befriending a child,you wont. It is the hardest thing in the world for people acorss the world to accept that they were brainwashed that 6000 jews were terminated by the nazi's Its going to take FOREVER to get the world to wake up about that,hell i just spoke to someone in New Zealand the other day who incredibly,STILL thinks oswald killed kennedy.

the CIA and mossads brainwashing has obviously not been relegated to just here in the states obviously. I figured at LEAST overseas they were more awake to who really killed JFK than they are here in the states.apparenly not. so just IMAGINE how many decades it will take to get them to accept the holocaust needs to be called the holoHOAX.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 7, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Translation...
I love Jews who hate being Jews.


----------



## Capri (Aug 8, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> At 104, Holocaust Survivor and Hundreds of Heirs Take ‘Revenge’ on Nazis with Jerusalem Celebration
> 
> I forgot; The Holocaust never happened


Once more, your link proves nothing.



Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


So here's a serious question...
Why do you ask that question?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 8, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > At 104, Holocaust Survivor and Hundreds of Heirs Take ‘Revenge’ on Nazis with Jerusalem Celebration
> ...



My link proves nothing?  Neither does yours. The fact that you can even Suggest that the “ Diary of Ann Frank” was a forgery and I believe you inferred her father wrote it tells us all we have to know about you


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 8, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > At 104, Holocaust Survivor and Hundreds of Heirs Take ‘Revenge’ on Nazis with Jerusalem Celebration
> ...


Because you accuse Jews of nepotism.
It’s not nepotism; it’s using people you know are skilled at what you need.
Why don’t you do the same?


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 8, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...




What's the big deal? Is it a sacred religious text or a novel? Reads like a novel to me. Seems crazy not to question it's authenticity as a legitimate diary written by a teenage girl.


----------



## Capri (Aug 8, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> My link proves nothing? Neither does yours.


*sigh*

Your link tells us that a camp survivor and her progeny gathered at the Western Wall in Jerusalem to celebrate her birthday.
It in no way whatsoever proves the veracity of the claim that 6 million jews were murdered for no reason other than their race by National Socialist Germany in a planned genocide.

My links provide factual documentation of physical, forensic, and other evidence that the "Holocaust" narrative as taught and generally believed is exaggerated and fallacious.

You link proves nothing. None of the few you've offered have.

My links provide verifiable information attesting to the fictionalization of historical events for propaganda and other purposes.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The fact that you can even Suggest that the “ Diary of Ann Frank” was a forgery and I believe you inferred her father wrote it


*sigh*

In 1980, because of a lawsuit in a German court, the German state forensic bureau, the Bundes Kriminal Amt, examined forensically the original “diary” manuscript. Their analysis determined that significant portions of the work were written with a ballpoint pen. Since ballpoint pens were not available for sale before 1951, portions of the work must have been added well after the war. Anne Frank herself died of typhus in March of 1945.

Pertaining to that, H. J. J. Hardy in the Critical Edition of the "diary" said that the only ballpoint pen in the manuscript was used for annotations on loose sheet: So that's one who would say that the ballpoint pen matter is a non-issue. I don't have background information on Hardy that would point to motive one way or the other.

The BKA also determined that none of the “diary” handwriting matched known examples of Anne’s handwriting. Earlier handwriting experts had determined that all of the writing in the “diary” was by the same hand. Therefore, the entire “diary” was a postwar fake.

The true author or co-author of the diary was novelist Meyer Levin, In fact, he demanded and was awarded $50,000 in payment for his work in a court action against Anne’s father, Otto Frank.

The Basel, Switzerland, Anne Frank Fund, which controls the copyright to "Anne Frank: Diary of a Young Girl," has admitted that the book was, in fact, at least co-authored by Otto Frank, Anne’s father, after the war. This admission proves that the book, which is still heavily promoted as a "Holocaust" memoir, is at least largely a postwar fabrication that contains parts of Anne’s diary with extensive additions added by her father and/or Mr. Levin.

See those, ILOVEISRAEL? ^ Those are what are called "facts."

Codoh.com |               The Diary of Anne Frank: Is it Genuine?
Anne Frank's Diary - Some Honest Questions
Anna Frank’s Novel: The Diary is a Fraud by Simon Sheppard

See those? ^ Those are what are called "documentation" pertaining to the facts.




ILOVEISRAEL said:


> tells us all we have to know about you


You know very little about me (you've even gotten my gender wrong twice since the correct gender was pointed out to you). It would be nice to get to know the people here and to let everyone get to know me. I was hoping for that when joining. Something tell me, though, that you, ILOVEISRAEL, will be unable to overcome your prejudice enough to want to know me better.


----------



## Capri (Aug 8, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Because you accuse Jews of nepotism.
> It’s not nepotism; it’s using people you know are skilled at what you need.
> Why don’t you do the same?


You're being silly. I believe you know your're being silly. At the least, your employing non-sequitur, possibly as a tactic to deflect from the facts, possibly in a feeble attempt to belittle the messenger, possibly because you're not following well or aren't particularly good at argumentation.

Firstly, nepotism is showing favoritism or patronage toward relatives. All jews are related in some way, so jews favoring or patronizing jews in consideration of their being jews could be accurately called a form of nepotism.
Secondly, I don't believe I used the word "nepotism" before now. I recall mentioning jews using their connections or contacts with other jews to advance.
Thirdly, I don't believe I ever criticized using such connections.or contacts. Everyone does to some degree. Therefore, I made no accusation in that regard but rather pointed out a simple fact.
Lastly, I do use connections and contacts, for various purposes but not in my own business. I would if I had a business, and probably employ some nepotism, too. Just about anyone would. There's nothing inherently wrong with it unless it harms others.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Ok, Paranoid.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 8, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Because you accuse Jews of nepotism.
> ...



All Jews are related in some way? How do you figure?  I’m related to every Jewish individual on the board ( or off, for that matter)
  Jews should NEVER hire Jews but it’s OK for Christians to hire Christians .  The GOYIM mindset


----------



## Capri (Aug 8, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> All Jews are related in some way? How do you figure?


Well, first, jews consider and call themselves a "people" because they're of a shared race or ethnicity. Then there's that all jews trace their ancestry to Abraham; that's tenuous as far as actual genes go after so much time and so much circumstance but it's a relation. Among the Ashkenazi jews, there's the shared Khazar blood. And there's the shared religious heritage and the shared cultural background. Plus the shared connection to Israel as a nation-state.All jews are related in some way, and it's rather unique in the world being at the same time a matter of faith, ethnicity, nation, and culture.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> ews should NEVER hire Jews but it’s OK for Christians to hire Christians . The GOYIM mindset


That's not the case at all. No one here has said anything like that. I said the opposite. You're either not understanding or intentionally misrepresenting or just bigoted against non-jews.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 8, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



It's exactly the other way around. Every other group is expected to favor their own whether it's gays, blacks, hispanics or women. Everyone except for white men. When we do it, it's *white supremacy*.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 8, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > All Jews are related in some way? How do you figure?
> ...




Jews consider themselves a " people" because of their ETHNICITY ( not a race) but a lot of people do.   To suggest that only Jews do it is bigotry and racist.  You mention shared heritage, cultural background.  Again; that can be said for everybody.
  To FURTHER suggest that ALL Jews are " related" and therefore if Jews hire another Jewish individual its Nepotism because of Abraham who was approx. 2000 years B, C. is inaccurate, racist, and bigoted


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 8, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



   Hispanic do it. So do the Oriental people. the Indians, etc. etc.  The racist bigot has nothing to say about that


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 8, 2019)

A Jew is someone who accepts the Torah of Moshe.
That includes the author of The Book Of James.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 8, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > All Jews are related in some way? How do you figure?
> ...


Jews trace themselves back to Avramham because called out in the name of God while everybody else was calling out in the name of themselves.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 8, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Many Jews are converts and their ancestry may go back to someone other than Avramham.


----------



## Capri (Aug 9, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> ews consider themselves a " people" because of their ETHNICITY ( not a race) but a lot of people do. To suggest that only Jews do it is bigotry and racist.


I never said that other people don't; only that jews do. I said that jews do it; never said that ONLY jews do it.


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You mention shared heritage, cultural background. Again; that can be said for everybody.


I never suggested that it can't be said of other people; only that it's true of the jews. I said that it's so for jewst; never said that it's so ONLY for jews.


ILOVEISRAEL said:


> To FURTHER suggest that ALL Jews are " related" and therefore if Jews hire another Jewish individual its Nepotism because of Abraham who was approx. 2000 years B, C. is inaccurate, racist, and bigoted


Is it a reading comprehension issue or do you intentionally miscast my words or what?



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hispanic do it. So do the Oriental people. the Indians, etc. etc. The racist bigot has nothing to say about that


The topic is the jews. "The racist bigot" will discuss Hispanics, Orientals, or Indians" if you'd like but the thread is about jews. Therefore, "the racist bigot" said it of jews and didn't say it of others. "The racist bigot" never suggested that other peoples don't use family or other connections; in fact, "the racist bigot" said plainly that everyone does it.
It's it a reading comprehension issue or do you intentionally twist words or what?
"The racist bigot" is being redundant somewhat because she doesn't like to assume that others are being intentionally disingenuous and so is writing as if you have difficulty with comprehension for some reason.



Indeependent said:


> A Jew is someone who accepts the Torah of Moshe.


Many jews don't accept  the Torah. They're still members of the jewish people. The connections between jews include things other than faith.


Indeependent said:


> That includes the author of The Book Of James.


So?


Indeependent said:


> Jews trace themselves back to Avramham because called out in the name of God


Jews trace themselves back to Abraham because of both a genetic and, more so, a religious connection.


Indeependent said:


> while everybody else was calling out in the name of themselves.


Everybody else (in the Middle East region at the time) was worshiping various mythical gods. People's "calling out in the name of themselves" is a much more modern phenomenon.


Indeependent said:


> Many Jews are converts and their ancestry may go back to someone other than Avramham.


Which is why I mentioned their faith and cultural connections.

Both of you seem to be arguing against points I never made. There's no need to use the quote function to make statements that aren't responding directly to something someone posted


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



so very true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



except your zionist handlers  in Israel of course who alert you to troll in the Israel section and threads like this day and night.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

Odium said:


> Street Juice thanks for this thread! Really brought out the Jew lovers and the usual Israel Firster cohenservatives. On another note ANYONE who has read the Protocols of the learned elders of zion and don't believe it are either INCREDIBLY ignorant,brainwashed lemmings or lying to themselves because the truth hurts.



you nailed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



new york has zionist jews everywhere,that explains WHY if someone is having a heart attack on the sidewalk,new yorkers just walk right on past him as though nothing was happening.LOL


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 24, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Ample evidence for the Operation Reinhardt camps,  and nearly complete railroad schedules and census numbers, not to mention eyewitnesses for their existence, so anyone stupid enough to ruin their credibility by denying the existed, regardless of their political biases, is an idiot merely pandering to a small cult of morons and sociopaths. Why these goofs insist on repeating the denial idiocy is a mystery; seems they can't move on from it for some reason.


Right, WE'RE the ones who can't move on from the Holocaust. 

The Jewish Tale

One afternoon, I believe it was Wednesday, the Germans and the Jews were all going about their business with tolerance and fair treatment when, suddenly, about 3:30, a big glob of Jew hatred fell out of the sky and landed on all the Germans. And suddenly the Germans were Nazis. They were immediately seized with an implacable desire to kill all their Jewish friends and neighbors--_for no reason whatsoever_.  

Now, the Germans were in a major war--which the Jews had nothing to do with at all--and all resources were devoted to winning the war, so the Germans decided the best way to kill all the Jews wasn't the way the Jews were killing millions of Christians in Russia, which was to just load them on trains and go some miles into the forest, unload them, and machine gun them all, the best way to kill them was to build death camps all the way over in eastern Poland complete with high tech gas chambers disguised to look like showers and enormous crematoriums, load the Jews on trains and haul them all the way to another country, unload them, put them in barracks for a while, THEN mass exterminate them. 

That's what we are asked to believe the famously efficient Germans came up with (and executed with no paper trail) to accomplish their plan to exterminate the Jews.

There are thousands of Christian Europeans, I'm told, sitting in jail(!) today for publicly questioning whether that absurd narrative is plausible.


----------



## EduardBernstein (Aug 24, 2019)

This thread is filled with Nazi antisemites.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 24, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Damn!  And I thought I had covered my tracks.


----------



## EduardBernstein (Aug 24, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Stalin saved the day. Stalin liberated the Polish death camps like Auschwitz.


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 24, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


_
Because you accuse Jews of nepotism.
It’s not nepotism; it’s using people you know are skilled at what you need.
_​That isn't nepotism. THIS is nepotism:

_Well, it was necessary during the war for anyone wishing to use capital in business enterprise, to lay all his cards on the table. He was required to reveal his plans, his ground for expecting success—in brief, tell the Jewish rulers and their Jewish representatives all that he would tell in confidence to his banker in negotiating a loan. The organization which a few Jews perfected was the most complete business inquisition ever set up in any country. And that the knowledge thus gained should always be sacredly guarded, or always honestly used, would be expecting too much of human nature.

Mr. Baruch gave some instances of this, though they were not the instances that are calculated to throw the most light on the inner workings of the organization. He said:

“The Capital Issues Committee (where Mr. Meyer reigned), in the Treasury Department, had a man who sat with the War Industries Board (where Mr. Baruch reigned), and who always came to the War Industries Board to find out whether the individual or the corporation who wanted this money was going to use it for the purpose to win the war. To cite a case that happened at Philadelphia, that city wanted to make extensive public improvements; New York City wanted to spend $8,000,000 for schools, which would take an enormous amount of steel, labor, materials and transportation. We said, ‘No, that won’t help win the war. You can postpone that until later on. We cannot spare the steel on all these various things.’”

Very well. Does Mr. Baruch know of an enormous theater which a Jewish theatrical owner was permitted to build in an eastern city during the war?

Did he ever hear of non-Jews being refused permission to go ahead in a legitimate business which would have helped produce war materials, and that afterward—afterward—on almost identically the same plans, and in the same locality, a Jewish concern was given permission to do that very thing?

This was a terrible power, and far too great to be vested in one man; certainly it was such a power as should never have been vested in a coterie of Jews. The puzzle of it becomes greater the deeper it is probed. How did it occur? How could it occur—that always, at the most critical and delicate points in these matters, there sat a Jew enthroned with autocratic power?

Well could Mr. Baruch say—“I had more power than any man in the war.” He could even have said, “We Jews had more power than you Americans did in the war”—and it would have been true._​


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 24, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> This thread is filled with Nazi antisemites.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 25, 2019)

okfine said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



It all makes sense WHY vegas is so corrupt.Adelson pretty much owns vegas and he is a zionist.Im sure vegas has bene owned by the zionists ever since it became popular in the 19th century.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 25, 2019)

Odium said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



you need to be more specific when you say jews.Not all jewish people are bad.Judaism people are very good people.I know some jewish people in fact that are not rich in the least and are good people, i would say its safe to wager they are true jewish people,judaism jewish folks,judaism jewish folks,the good jewish people,are not always wrich like the zionist jews such as sheldon adelson,now THEY are indeed murderers and thieves.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 25, 2019)

DOTR said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > The Jewish people make up LESS then  ,2 percent of the total population. That is NOT 2 percent; its less then 2/10 of 1 Percent.   To believe that such a few have such power a symptom of your paranoia and inferiority
> ...



comedy gold your propaganda avatar is it NEEDS to say the TRUTH  America without ZIONISM Israel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 25, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



sobie saved europe just took the zionist shills here to school with this link.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 25, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Deal with?
The fact that we aren't allowed to burn non-Jews at the stake or behead them?
I read the Link...big deal.


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 25, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Right, WE'RE the ones who can't move on from the Holocaust.



People who advocate for "moving on" from the Holocaust probably need to be carefully watched.


----------



## impuretrash (Aug 25, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Right, WE'RE the ones who can't move on from the Holocaust.
> ...




Good goy.


----------



## Capri (Aug 26, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> Stalin saved the day. Stalin liberated the Polish death camps like Auschwitz.


None of the Western Allies (Britain, Canada, USA, Australia, France, et al) liberated any camps that had gas chambers or other systems of mass murder in them. All the alleged death camps with gas chambers were liberated by the Russians. Consequently any alleged evidence of death camps and/or gas chambers was forthcoming solely from Soviet Russia.

Behind the “Iron Curtain,” the Soviet Union was free to make whatever outrageous claims they wanted about German WWII Era concentration camps, and they did. No matter what Joseph Stalin’s minions claimed, none of the alleged “extermination camps” had homicidal gas chambers.

The Liberation of the Camps: Facts vs. Lies

Two of the Soviet investigators who compiled the fraudulent report pinning the blame for the 1940 NKVD massacre of 4,000+ Poles at Katyn on the Germans also signed the official Soviet report on Auschwitz.

An order, dated March 5, 1940 and signed by Stalin commanded the to execution of Polish army and police officers. One of the results of this was the Katyn Massacre. When the Germans discovered the mass-graves in early 1943, they invited an international commission consisting of physicians from twelve different countries to inspect the site of the crime and carry out autopsies. At the main Nuremberg trial, the Soviets blamed the Germans for perpetrating the Katyn massacre.
The Soviet report which blamed the Germans for committing the Katyn massacre was listed at Nuremberg as 054-USSR. Two of the liars who signed this report were:
“Member of the Special State Commission, Academic N. N. Burdenko”
“Member of the Special State Commission, Mythropolitos Nikolai”

The official Soviet report on Auschwitz was listed at Nuremberg as 008-USSR. Two of the men who signed this report were:
“The Academic N. N. Burdenko”
“The Mytropolitos Nikolaus”






Contrast Auschwitz to a camp liberated by the Western Allies, and we see a different method of deceit.

The whole world has probably seen the film of the liberation of Belsen concentration camp. It's horrific. Human skeletons are walking round with dead bodies covering the ground. This film was shown worldwide at the end of WWII to show the evil of 'Nazi' Germany.

However Belsen was liberated by the Western Allies, and was never alleged to have had any gas chambers or be part of a systematic mass murder program. The victims in the film are, in fact, all dead or dying from typhus, a fact confirmed by German Military, Red Cross, and British Military medical records.

This is never pointed out whenever this film is shown. Ironically, the deaths were mostly due to a lack of the insecticide Zyklon-B at the end of the war, with Germany collapsing, leading to a mass typhus outbreak in the camp.


----------



## EduardBernstein (Aug 26, 2019)

Capri said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> > Stalin saved the day. Stalin liberated the Polish death camps like Auschwitz.
> ...


Stalin presumably killed Polish  antisemites, and Polish Nazis in Katyn forest.


----------



## Capri (Aug 26, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> Stalin presumably killed Polish antisemites, and Polish Nazis in Katyn forest.


I'd have to check back through the many times I've schooled believers in and promoters of the "Holocuast" hoax to be sure, but you've most likely just accomplished the farthest reach of desperate rationalization and the longest stretch of credulity yet with that statement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



Did anyone claim otherwise?
Again, you're deflecting and dodging.

I've posted verifiable quotes and photos. Not to mention logic.
Refute my argument. Prove the "evil Nazi" wrong. Or be like, literally, everyone else with whom I've ever discussed this and insult, deflect, dodge, repeat yourself, and give non-arguments until you resort to saying that you won't defend your position because it would lend legitimacy to "holocaust deniers" and "Nazism" and/or because it would be like arguing with flat-earthers or the like.

the understatement of the century.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



thats the typical behaviour of the Israel apologists when they are getting owned.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


The overstatement of the century.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



indeed,well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



great stuff there,thanks for posting it.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You have my permission to believe anything you wish.
There’s too much evidence, “disproven by your selected historians”, to dismiss the truth.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 29, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



magda Goebbels would be PROUD


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



he can only whine and cry in defeat.LOL


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 29, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



who?      magda,  as she shoved cyanide down the throats of her gaggle
of toddlers  in the name of------whot's his name and his kid and the ghost?


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


The weather is beautiful today.


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Within the last year, I've come to believe the so-called Holocaust is shot through and through with absurdities and lies--everything from the lampshades made out of the skin of Jews to the ludicrous idea that genocidal Germans rounded up the Jews, shipped them halfway across the continent, put them up in barracks for a while, and THEN mass exterminated them. 

Also, within the last three or four years, I've gradually discovered more and more details of what truly WAS a Holocaust--the deliberate program of mass extermination of Russian Christians at the hands of the Bolshevik Jews using methods that can only be described as Satanic (I can't think of any other word that captures how truly horrific the Red Terror in Russia was.)

Yet, practically everyone treats the former as nearly a holy shrine; in many countries you can go to jail for even questioning whether it happened.  Countless movies, school curricula, not to mention all the Holocaust Memorials (paid for by taxpayers) constantly reinforce this phony event as if it is the central occurrence of human history. Meanwhile, there are no movies about the Red Terror, nothing in our schools' curricula, and one tiny statue that I know of memorializing "the victims of communism". It's on Massachusetts Ave in DC. I stood on the corner by that statue one day during the lunch hour and asked federal workers as they passed if they knew what the statue was for. Few did though they pass it every day.

Thank God for that tiny number of righteous Jews who speak the truth in the face of unhinged attacks such as the Jews on this board frequently launch. Without them, the entire race could justly be condemned as a mortal enemy. Because there is no justification for the utter perversion of history that the Jews have foisted on us except that they be an enemy.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



another jewish conspiracy


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


I’m sure the 10 Bolshevik Jews had no help from any Christians.
You see the result of 1,000 years of pogroms.


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Hitler centered his activities on one platform...
> Exterminate the Jews.
> Hitler knew no one would care.


Hitler ran against Jewish Bolsheviks, who had already slaughtered millions of Christians in Russia and attempted a violent coup in Germany. He never initiated a mass extermination of the Jews. Y'all are liars, liars, liars!


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



THE TIME HAS COME-----you MUST give him THE RECIPE


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler centered his activities on one platform...
> ...


The Jews in Germany were assimilated and as successful as today’s US Jews.
That is why Hitler and Germans hated them.
The Jews in Germany and Russia had little or no contact with each other.
You must believe they all had iPhones.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



and DA GERMAN JEWS ---IE THE SURVIVORS.  ----is still the same------
despite the fact that they KNOW  Yiddish  very well-------they refuse to
speak it or ADMIT that they understand it.    This is an IN thing-----jew to jew----
NEVAH SPEAK YIDDISH with a german jew-------DEY IS GERMAN-----


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 29, 2019)

PS   ----INDE..baby------do you still REFUSE to reveal the original recipe ....
IN ARAMAIC?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 29, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> PS   ----INDE..baby------do you still REFUSE to reveal the original recipe ....
> IN ARAMAIC?



I would give it to the juicy street Nazi ...... If only I could be confident that he knows
how to thicken hot borscht with an egg


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Are you saying the Red Terror was justified?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



I never heard or read that the filth imposed on the world by the eastern orthodox
communists led by divinity student   JOSEF STALIN  was, any way JUSTIFIED ---
he was beset by criticism so-----consistent with the education of his youth----he
BLAMED DA JEWISH DOCTORS----those ten or so Bolsheviks who happened to
have jewish great grandfathers must have given him  HELL


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Russia was a nightmare for 1,000 years.


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



_The Jews in Germany were assimilated and as successful as today’s US Jews.
That is why Hitler and Germans hated them.
_​The Jews in Germany, despite the tolerance the Germans showed them that allowed them to become more successful than any Jewish population anywhere, betrayed their countrymen by bringing the US into WWI on the side of GB in exchange for the promise of Palestine. On top of that, there was a Jewish delegation from every belligerent country swarming the Paris Peace talks, and the heavily Jewish influenced document inflicted immense pain on the Germans. During the 20s, Jewish power in Germany was at its height, and, while Germans literally starved, Jews took advantage with the help of international banking and ended up owning 80 percent of the real assets of Germany, including real estate.

So there is a pretty potent cause for hatred right there that has nothing to do with "Jewish success". 

_The Jews in Germany and Russia had little or no contact with each other._​
On top of that, in the meantime,  the Jewish Bolsheviks in Russia unleashed the Red Terror on the Russian Christians and millions were being slaughtered. The Bolsheviks were also active in Germany (with Antifa!!!) and attempted a coup resulting in the execution of the German Bolshevik leaders--almost all Jews.

If I had been a German at that time, I would've joined the Nazi party. Only the effete and traitorous Germans didn't. They had every legitimate reason to hate the Jews and want them gone. (AS DID THE ZIONISTS, WHO WORKED WITH HITLER AND WERE THE ONLY GROUP TO DISPLAY THEIR OWN FLAG (Star off David) IN GERMANY AFTER HITLER CAME TO POWER).

What is it with you people and dishonesty?


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


So slaughter and torture men, women, and children to death? The nightmare in Russia was The Red Terror, and Jews were the cause. Satanic. Truly. By the way, read the book 200 YEARS TOGETHER by Alexander Solzhenitzen to get an accurate account of the relationship between Jews and Russians. Russians weren't perfect, but neither were the Jews by a long shot.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Rewrite the last sentence...
The Russians weren’t perfect by a long shot and 99.9999999999999999999+ % of Jews who lived in Russian for 1,000 years never went on murder sprees.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


God makes sure Jews and non-Jews who attempt to destroy Judaism are eradicated.
You have been trying to exterminate the Jew for 2,000 years and we’re still here.
Are you ready to face your maker and feel like a fool?


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You are a bore. We provide links to our sources. You spout slogans and wishes.


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 29, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> God makes sure Jews and non-Jews who attempt to destroy Judaism are eradicated.
> You have been trying to exterminate the Jew for 2,000 years and we’re still here.
> Are you ready to face your maker and feel like a fool?


You live in a fantasy world. Now, stop genociding the Palestinians.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


You provide links to marginalized publications who agree with you.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > God makes sure Jews and non-Jews who attempt to destroy Judaism are eradicated.
> ...


Ah!
The Muslim covering mask is off!
6,000,000 Jews vs 1.2 billion Muslims...


----------



## Capri (Aug 30, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> There’s too much evidence, “disproven by your selected historians”, to dismiss the truth.


That's what we "Holocaust" truthers keep saying.


Indeependent said:


> You provide links to marginalized publications who agree with you.


And you provide nothing to support your position at all. Y'all do a great job of helping our case instead of yours.


----------



## Capri (Aug 30, 2019)

Here's a good & recent example of how reality has been distorted to paint "the Nazis" as genocidal. It's from Reza Aslan Calls For Genocide Against Trump Supporters.

'The term “eradicate,” when used in the context of groups of people, is a call for genocide. An early intelligence record on Hitler’s “Final Solution” was declassified in 2001 under the Nazi War Crimes Disclosure Act, which contains statements by Axis diplomats referring to a plan for the “eradication” of Jews in Europe.'

i don't have the German original on which that intelligence record is based but the word translated as 'eradicate' was probably ausrotten, ausmerzen, or vertilgen or a variation.

The article above assumes the meaning of the German word to be 'eradicate' as in 'to kill off completely.' For any language, translation can't capture the full meaning or the precise meaning in context of a given word in it's original language. All 3 of those German words can mean something other than 'to kill off completely,' depending on context.

Ausrotten can mean physical extermination but also can mean to uproot & remove, for example.

By assuming beforehand that Hitler's Germany was genocidal, the article assumes that their meaning was eradication as in physical extermination rather than removal or elimination by some means other than mass-murder.

One could say i'm making excuses ... but only until one sees more of the intelligence record, which the article itself goes on to quote:

'The Jewish problem is being partially solved in the Protectorate [Reich Protectorate of Bohemia-Moravia], as it has been decided to eradicate all the Jews and send some to Poland and others to the town of Terezin, whilst looking for a more remote place,” reads an official Nazi dispatch to the Chilean government.'

If the word translated as "eradicate" meant killing "all the Jews" then how could they kill all of them and then "send some to Poland and others to...Terezin?"

Were they planning to send the corpses to Poland & Terezin?
Ridiculous.

It's obvious that the plan was to uproot & remove the jews of the Protectorate; to "eliminate" them by moving them elsewhere; not to "eradicate" them by killing them all.

When the "Holocaust" narrative is unquestionable & unquestioned, though, even the preposterous somehow makes sense and "the Nazis" remain genocidal even when their own words in their own documents demonstrate otherwise.


----------



## Capri (Aug 30, 2019)

Since we're talking about holocausts and pogroms and massacres and all that fun stuff, I thought a little information on who actually wanted to slaughter whom might be in order.


----------



## Capri (Aug 30, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> I’m sure the 10 Bolshevik Jews had no help from any Christians.


The leadership wall all jews. The orders came from jews.



Indeependent said:


> You see the result of 1,000 years of pogroms.


One would think that after "1,000 years" of such things, a people might undertake some collective introspection.
"Naaaah." Let's just blame "the NAZIS" for everything."

The Katyn Massacre: When Stalin Ordered The Execution Of 22,000 Men, Then Blamed The Nazis


----------



## EduardBernstein (Aug 30, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I’m sure the 10 Bolshevik Jews had no help from any Christians.
> ...


Katyn massacre happened because Polish people had been bad antisemites, and Nazis.


----------



## EduardBernstein (Aug 30, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Most of the pogroms happened in Ukraine, and Poland.


----------



## EduardBernstein (Aug 30, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Jews were successful because they value education, and hard work. Many white goyim value drinks, and loose women.


----------



## EduardBernstein (Aug 30, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler centered his activities on one platform...
> ...


So why was there a shortage of Jews following WWII?  There really were a missing 6 million Jews. Even Jewish women, and children were killed by the antisemitic monster Hitler.


----------



## Capri (Aug 30, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yeah.
Except, no.

According to the World Jewish Almanac:
In 1933, the year Hitler became German Chancellor, there were 15.32 million jews world-wide
In 1938, 5 years after Hitler became Chancellor & before WW2 broke out, there were 15.74 million jews world-wide
In 1942, deep into the war, there were 15.12 million jews world-wide
In 1947, after war's end, there were 15.68 million jews world-wide

So, in fact and according to a Jewish source, there was no "shortage of jews following WWII" at all. There really was not "a missing 6 million jews."

You were TOLD there was a missing 6 million jews and I was TOLD there was a missing 6 million jews but according to actual published population figures there was no missing 6 million jews.

You were TOLD that Hitler was a monster and I was TOLD that Hitler was a monster but ...
Hitler's War - What the Historians Neglect to Mention : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## fncceo (Aug 30, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



Don't discount the value of loose women.


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 31, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


_Katyn massacre happened because Polish people had been bad antisemites, and Nazis._​Hahaha...pathetic. "We killed you because you didn't like us, and we're going to keep killing you until you do."


----------



## Street Juice (Aug 31, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


_Most of the pogroms happened in Ukraine, and Poland._​in other words, where the Jews were.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 31, 2019)

Capri said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


I looked it up and it was a typo that Jew haters can’t let go of.
The US State Department (Jew Haters) came up with the 6 million Jews murdered number.


----------



## EduardBernstein (Aug 31, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Katyn massacre wasn't by Jews. It was by Beria a Georgian Orthodox Christian in origins. Same with Stalin being a Georgian of Orthodox Christian origins.


----------



## Capri (Aug 31, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> I looked it up and it was a typo that Jew haters can’t let go of.


No way...In '47, the World Jewish Almanac reported 15.68 million jews in the world, then in '48 reported 15.75 million. 2 typos, 2 years straight? Nah.



Indeependent said:


> The US State Department (Jew Haters) came up with the 6 million Jews murdered number.


You said that well: "came up with" - It's an invented number, not supported by population data or reports from the Red Cross, British Intelligence, or US Intelligence.



EduardBernstein said:


> Katyn massacre wasn't by Jews. It was by Beria a Georgian Orthodox Christian in origins. Same with Stalin being a Georgian of Orthodox Christian origins.


No one said it was perpetrated by jews. If you'd looked at the link, you'd have seen that it was said explicitly that it was carried out on Stalin's order. The point was that it was perpetrated by the Soviets and blamed on "the Nazis."


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 31, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it up and it was a typo that Jew haters can’t let go of.
> ...


Yes, the infallible Jews made a typo and didn't use Microsoft Word to realize it.
That's because Microsoft Word didn't exist at the time.

And yes, the Jew hating US State Department went through the records kept by the Jew hating Russian & Polish governments to match their numbers with the Jews who were no longer in existence and came up with 6,000,000.

And yes, the UN was controlled by the JOOS...any other stupid shit you need to post.


----------



## Capri (Aug 31, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Yes, the infallible Jews made a typo and didn't use Microsoft Word to realize it.
> That's because Microsoft Word didn't exist at the time.


Really!!!! Gosh-a-roony, I didn't know that Microsoft Word didn't exist at the time!!!! Are you sure???!!!??? WOW!!!!! That's just amazing!!!! I'm in absolute awe of your vast historical knowledge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So I guess that's why the infallible jews made a  typo in 1947 and then the same typo in 1948, huh? They didn't have Microsoft Word so they couldn't possibly have corrected the typo.

The totals of over 15 million were printed at the bottoms of columns of population numbers by continent which were totals of population numbers by country. That's a whole lotta typos. A whole lotta typos that couldn't possibly have been corrected from one year's edition to the next because they didn't have MS Word, right?

You are REALLY bad at this.



Indeependent said:


> And yes, the Jew hating US State Department went through the records kept by the Jew hating Russian & Polish governments to match their numbers with the Jews who were no longer in existence and came up with 6,000,000.


Because the Russian government was always scrupulously honest about everything.  Because the Russian government and the Polish government had no hard feelings towards Germany.  Because Russia and Poland were completely blameless in WWII and had conducted their war effort with the utmost of scruples and compassion.  Because Russia obeyed the Geneva Convention to the letter even though they refused to sign it.  Because the US State Dept. didn't have access to Red Cross, British Intelligence, or US Intelligence reports.  Because the Allies had no agenda except a pure-hearted pursuit of the truth.  Because the US government has never, ever lied about anything in the whole history of the country.  Because the demographers who composed population data didn't have MS Word and so kept making the same typos in the same rows & columns of numbers over and over.  Because everyone just KNOWS that 6 million jews were murdered by the evil, evil, evil "Nazis" even though there's no proof of that and there are records that contradict it.  Because the Jewish World Almanac and the neutral Red Cross made oodles of typos when composing their population and death reports.  Because no MS Word. 

You said it well again:


Indeependent said:


> any other stupid shit you need to post.


----------



## EduardBernstein (Sep 1, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it up and it was a typo that Jew haters can’t let go of.
> ...


The Jewish population grew since WWII, and just reached the same number over 15 million. There really was a Holocaust.


----------



## Capri (Sep 1, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


My post #1079 on page 36 of this thread gives the World Jewish Almanac's jewish population numbers before Hitler came to power, just prior to the outbreak of WWII, during the war, and immediately following it...


Capri said:


> In 1933, the year Hitler became German Chancellor, there were 15.32 million jews world-wide
> In 1938, 5 years after Hitler became Chancellor & before WW2 broke out, there were 15.74 million jews world-wide
> In 1942, deep into the war, there were 15.12 million jews world-wide
> In 1947, after war's end, there were 15.68 million jews world-wide


Those numbers in combination would be impossible if 6 millions jews had perished during Hitler's rule. 6 million was roughly one third of the entire world jewish population. You can say "there really was a Holocaust" if you like but to say that 6 million jews were killed and the remaining 9-10 million restored those 6 million in only two years is ludicrous.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 2, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


_The Jewish population grew since WWII, and just reached the same number over 15 million. There really was a Holocaust.
_​Eduard, if that is your name, we all grew up getting the same indoctrination. Hitler was the most evil man who ever lived, the Nazis the most evil people, 6 million innocent Jews, Auschwitz, Schindler's List, and the rest of it. The Holocaust was as unquestioned as 1776 was the year the Declaration of Independence was signed. Like everyone else, I believed it all. The first cracks in my faith in the Holocaust dogma appeared while I was in my early 20s through my friendship with a young ABC, American-born Chinese. One day "Steve" made some comment about his father hating Jews. I guess I expressed some kind of shock because he explained that his father owned a fish distribution business in the Fulton fish market in lower Manhattan and that's why he hated them. 

"But what about the Holocaust", I asked like a good little brain-washed Christian. 

"My father", responded Steve, "would probably ask what the Jews had done". 

We said nothing more on the subject, but that imminently reasonable question never left me. Then, decades later, I found out that, in Europe, you will go to jail if you say you don't believe the Holocaust occurred. I was stunned by that; Europe had always seemed so civilized to me and now here is this law that is like a throwback to The Inquisition. You could go to _jail  _for saying you didn't believe the Holocaust occurred? It seemed a little insane. I could say I don't believe the Declaration of Independence was signed in 1776 and I won't get in trouble at all. No one cares whether I believe that or not. They'll just think I am wrong and leave it at that. But they'll think it's insane if I get thrown in jail for it. 

It's only bullshit things you have to be forced to believe. In Galileo's day, you could be thrown in jail for not believing the sun goes around the earth. In the 16th Century, you could be burned at the stake if you didn't believe in the Holy Trinity. In 2019, you are banned from Twitter if you don't believe the Germans implemented a program to  exterminate Jews in the 1940s. 

When you start really looking into the whole Holocaust thing, you start to discover things that don't add up.

If the Germans had systematically exterminated six million Jews--because they were Jews--during WWII, it would have been a crime of historical proportions and easily the seminal event of the war. When a shocking history-changing event like that occurs, the typical pattern is a great deal discussion about that event immediately afterwards. Then, public discussion of the event diminishes as the distance in time from the event increases. For example, in the first weeks following 9-11, the airwaves were filled with non-stop coverage of the attacks. Then things slowly returned to normal until, now, 9-11 is just another historical event. With the Holocaust, exactly the opposite occurred. Immediately following the war, there was no discussion of a program to exterminate Jews at all. In fact, three men who were war leaders, De Gaulle in France, Churchill in England, and Eisenhower, each wrote their memoirs of the war. De Gaulle's was a sizable book, Eisenhower's ran to over a thousand pages, and Churchill's was published in six volumes. In all those thousands of pages, by men of all men in the world in positions to know, there isn't a single mention of a Nazi extermination program against the Jews. But as the distance in time from the event increased, the public discussion of the event increased until today there are Holocaust memorials in every major city and endless public discussion of it--the exact opposite of what you would expect to happen.

American Pravda: Holocaust Denial

It takes a person of strong character to stand up for truth in the face of the mob. That must be especially true for a Jewish person concerning the Holocaust. But as which are you most an asset to your people? As a man of strong character or as a Holocaust adherent?


----------



## EduardBernstein (Sep 2, 2019)

Capri said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Europe between 1945 and 1985 grew, and so did Jews.


----------



## EduardBernstein (Sep 2, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Insane, everybody knows the Holocaust happened. Except ignorant Nazis.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 2, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > EduardBernstein said:
> ...


_Insane, everybody knows the Holocaust happened. Except ignorant Nazis.
_​Then why have you and the other Jews on this site been unable to counter our arguments? All you've been able to do is shriek about Nazis and hurl insults. That's the mark of a person with a weak argument (and a deficient upbringing). Why do you have to threaten people with jail if they don't believe your Holocaust story? That's the way totalitarian types enforce lies, not the way a free people offers argument.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 2, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


We should argue with cherry picked arguments?
Or unnamed historians who say it never happened.
Is that your argument?
Boring.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 2, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Americans at the time had no love forJews.


----------



## Capri (Sep 2, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > EduardBernstein said:
> ...


Your statement is completely irrelevant to the one to which it's a reply and does absolutely nothing to make your case or argue against mine. Is it a reading comprehension problem that you have or are you just being obtuse intentionally? 



EduardBernstein said:


> Insane, everybody knows the Holocaust happened.


Yes, everybody just KNOWS it happened. Yet, no one can prove it happened and there's a mountain of evidence that it didn't happen in the way, to the degree, or for the reasons everybody KNOWS it happened.



EduardBernstein said:


> Except ignorant Nazis.


Being unaware of the evidence that disproves the accepted "Holocaust" narrative is ignorance. Ignoring the evidence that disproves the accepted "Holocaust" narrative is willful ignorance. Accepting something as true and asserting its truth as undeniable without assessing the evidence displays ignorance. Calling other people ignorant when one has displayed only ignorance is both arrogant and ignorant.



Indeependent said:


> We should argue with cherry picked arguments?
> Or unnamed historians who say it never happened.


Yes, you should. If you can. It should be simple to do. If you can. Why haven't you? If you can? If they're just cherry picked arguments, it should be easy to make a comprehensive opposing argument. If it happened, it should be simple to provide comprehensive proof of it and to rebut any contrary argument. Why haven't you?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 2, 2019)

Capri said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


So when you state that a group of anonymous scholars discredited the documentation that everybody accepted I should counter with my own anonymous scholars?
Are you posting from an insane asylum?


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 2, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > EduardBernstein said:
> ...



Please provide a link...the identity...a description of this "documentation". (Warm and profitable eye-witness "memories" of atrocities sharpened by decades of fine-tuning don't count as "documentation".) Of course, you can't--and you won't. Your responses here are yet another subterfuge to give the appearance that we are having an actual debate, and that, therefore, we have not debunked the six million lampshades stories. You make yourself an enemy of the truth. Therefore, you are truly an enemy of humanity.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 2, 2019)

Capri said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Even though these guys are evasive, abusive, and rude, and violate every rule for productive public debate, and we have remained civil while making reasoned arguments, if this debate were on Facebook or Google or Twitter, we would be banned, not they, and the average 20-year-old American, I fear, would think it absolutely the correct response. They have no memory of the America of our birth, of the Founders, of our ancestors, in which it would be the other way around if such a shocking event were to occur at all.

Under the new regime, there are no objective standards. We have adopted in full Lenin's claim that all of politics boils down to "who?", "whom?"  And Antifa rides again. And the Proud Boys go to prison.


----------



## EduardBernstein (Sep 2, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


There's many millions of missing Jews from countries like Poland, and Ukraine especially. They couldn't have all gone to Israel. It just doesn't add up. What adds up is there was a Holocaust against Jews.


----------



## EduardBernstein (Sep 2, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > EduardBernstein said:
> ...


Proud boys should go to prison. What is wrong with Lenin? Lenin helped modernize Russia.  Banning people for hate speech is apart of civilization.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 2, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


You think I Link to a non-Linked statement from Capri that a group of unnamed scholars...
Are you in the same insane asylum?


----------



## Capri (Sep 3, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> So when you state that a group of anonymous scholars discredited the documentation that everybody accepted I should counter with my own anonymous scholars?


I said what I said. It's not what you said I said. You know that.

The "Holocaust" truthers aren't anonymous.



Indeependent said:


> Are you posting from an insane asylum?





Indeependent said:


> Are you in the same insane asylum?











EduardBernstein said:


> There's many millions of missing Jews from countries like Poland, and Ukraine especially. They couldn't have all gone to Israel. It just doesn't add up. What adds up is there was a Holocaust against Jews.


So, you either can't comprehend or refuse to acknowledge the population data presented plainly to you above, twice.

There were not and are not many millions of missing jews. It just doesn't add  up, as the numbers placed before you eyes show. What adds up is that 6 million dead jews is a massive exaggeration, at least.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 3, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > So when you state that a group of anonymous scholars discredited the documentation that everybody accepted I should counter with my own anonymous scholars?
> ...


You accusing someone of ad hominems?!
That’s rich.
Your frustration is noted.
Your sources are not.


----------



## Capri (Sep 4, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> You accusing someone of ad hominems?!
> That’s rich.


Ad hominem is a standard tactic of "Holocaust" hoax promoters. You and your fellow jews have used it repeatedly throughout this thread. I responded in kind. Mine was in direct reply to yours; specifically, to your questioning my and Street Juice 's sanity without addressing our arguments. Mine was based on the objective and obvious truth of your avoidance via insult of the substance of our argument. This latest and every other one of yours was baseless.



Indeependent said:


> Your frustration is noted.


There's no frustration to note.
Your ongoing avoidance of genuine discussion and debate via ad hominem and other tactical maneuvers was noted long ago.



Indeependent said:


> Your sources are not.


I've cited and linked to many sources throughout this thread. You have not.
Also noted.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 4, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You accusing someone of ad hominems?!
> ...


Do you have any arguments not based on unnamed scholars?
You understand why no other members are responding to you anymore?
But please continue...on your own.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 4, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


_You understand why no other members are responding to you anymore?
_​The Holohoaxers typically fall silent when when confronted with arguments and facts. Here, Ron Unz obliterates the fearsome ADL, exposing their depraved beginnings. The ADL bullies were too chastened to respond.

American Pravda: The ADL in American Society


----------



## Capri (Sep 4, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Do you have any arguments not based on unnamed scholars?


Had you looked at the many links I've offered in this thread, you'd have seen the names of several authors.
Do you have any arguments at all?
Rhetorical question.



Indeependent said:


> You understand why no other members are responding to you anymore?


Of course I do. They have no solid arguments against the points I'm making and so choose not to engage. They must be more sensitive to public embarrassment than you.



Indeependent said:


> But please continue...on your own.


So you've had enough of being embarrassed, too? That's fine. There are always more of your ilk to give me and mine another opportunity to show the "Holocaust" for the hoax it is.

The funniest part of it all is that if you'd put forth a bit of effort combined with a modicum of intelligence, you could have presented sound arguments against nearly half of the points I've made throughout this thread. Instead, you chose ignorance, laziness, manipulation, dishonesty, and bigotry. Pity -- It's obvious that you're outmatched intellectually but you still seem well ahead of your fellow hoax promoters who've participated here and a number of the others I've dealt with elsewhere. You might have almost been challenging. Oh, well.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 4, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Two organizations need to be obliterated...
[1] The Roman Catholic/Self-Hating assimilated Jews ACLU.
[2] The ADL, consisting of self-hating, assimilated, self-appointed multi-millionaire and billionaire Jews whose grandchild are, thanks to assimilation, good little Christians.  They are an embarrassment to Jewish Jews.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > There’s an Aushwitz exhibit at the Jewish Memorial Museum in NYC.
> ...



great stuff there,thanks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 5, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 5, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You’re getting boring.
> ...


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 6, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...


Lenin unleashed an actual holocaust on Russia that dwarfs anything the Nazis did, even if what they are accused of doing were true. But since you are a Jew, and Lenin's bloodbath was executed by Jews at the expense of Christians, you support it. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 6, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Are you an Orthodox jew?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Yes; and Lenin was a good atheist.
Catholic Russia beat the last vestige of Jew out of him.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 6, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...





Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


_"Self-Hating assimilated Jews"
_​So you are a member of a racial minority who actively opposes assimilation. You realize, of course, that your position justifies the position of every immigration restrictionist since 1800 who argued against Jewish immigration? Their claim was that Jews are problematic because they never assimilate. You called them "anti-Semitic" for making such a claim, yet you prove them right by your own words and actions. This, in turn, proves that the term "anti-Semitism" is not even a real word, but is, instead, weaponized language.

You refuse to assimilate. You use weaponized words against the host population. You oppose for the host nation the very policies you insist upon for Israel, and yet insist on laws for the host nation that are made for the benefit of yourselves to the detriment of everyone else (for example, immigration), and you are surprised you are hated?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



the paid shill got his ass owned by you.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Dude...It’s *the* documentary ordered by Hitler and proudly shows his successful extermination of the Jews.
> ...



love it how while he was not able to refute your facts he got desperate and HE lied saying YOU lied.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2019)

Capri said:


> CAPRI said: The jews enslave us all.
> 
> IROSIE91 said: oh----al da jooos enslaved ALL OF YOU. I got it-------My house need cleaning-----be there at 9am SLAVE
> 
> ...




excellent stuff there,you so much schooled agent rosie handing her hass to her on a platter.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2019)

Capri said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol your rubbish has been exploded for decades now; just because you were born yesterday and think you're 'Speshul' and smart enough to just repackage the rubbish doesn't make it necessary to cover it all yet again, dumbass.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > CAPRI said: The jews enslave us all.
> ...



why has the person claiming to be my slave not yet cleaned my house?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2019)

the Israel shills here keep coming here farting in defeat.^


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 7, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the Israel shills here keep coming here farting in defeat.^



Defeat? That’s why Israel still exists.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 7, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Your job is to make sure Jews remain isolated and learn and a Torah life.
You may then take drugs, have pre-marital sex and kill people who piss you off.
Or let us horrid Torah observant Jews show you how to build a civilization where singers don’t flash their nipples to revitalize their careers.


----------



## beautress (Sep 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Jealous? There's a song written just for you about 60 years ago. 

It works! ​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 7, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



What is your definition of “ assimilation?”  Anti Semitism has been around for over 2000 years.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 7, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Capri said:
> ...



It's so hard to get good slaves these days.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 7, 2019)

fncceo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



so true-----my last Lutheran slave was unable to make mayonnaise----
such a clumsy goy


----------



## ESay (Sep 8, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > EduardBernstein said:
> ...


It as a good point btw. If there wasn't Holocaust and mass murders of Jews, then where did they go? Only Poland alone had around 3 million of them. Israel didn't exist at the time.


----------



## ESay (Sep 8, 2019)

Indeependent 
Don't you think that Judaism should be reformed to keep pace with the time?


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


In all places, and at all times, there has been human conflict in one form or another. It isn't some special kind of conflict just because it involves Jews, so stop using the term "anti-Semitic". It's offensive. It's fraudulent. It bespeaks bad faith. It's not for nothing that, if one looks back over history, it is the rulers who were known for caring about their people who are termed "anti-Semitic" in our history texts.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

ESay said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


There were no missing Jews. Don't buy the lies. Capri has posted the population figures from before, during, and after the war (from a Jewish source). No missing Jews.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent
> Don't you think that Judaism should be reformed to keep pace with the time?


Over the years prominent Israeli rabbis have sometimes publicly debated whether Jewish power has now become sufficiently great that all the Christian churches of Jerusalem, Bethleham, and other nearby areas can finally be destroyed, and the entire Holy Land completely cleansed of all traces of its Christian contamination. Some have taken this position, but most have urged prudence, arguing that Jews needed to gain some additional strength before they should take such a risky step. These days, many tens of millions of zealous Christians and especially Christian Zionists are enthusiastic advocates for Jews, Judaism, and Israel, and I strongly suspect that at least some of that enthusiasm is based upon ignorance.


----------



## ESay (Sep 8, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> There were no missing Jews. Don't buy the lies. Capri has posted the population figures from before, during, and after the war (from a Jewish source). No missing Jews.


No, why lies. It is a good question. Poland had nearly 3 million of Jews before WWII. How many are there now? Thousands? Where is the rest? Moved to Israel under Communism rule? 

I have never heard about this Jewish Almanac? Who issues it? And are there any sources of demographic data which confirm that?


----------



## Capri (Sep 8, 2019)

ESay said:


> Poland had nearly 3 million of Jews before WWII. How many are there now? Thousands? Where is the rest? Moved to Israel under Communism rule?





ESay said:


> I have never heard about this Jewish Almanac? Who issues it? And are there any sources of demographic data which confirm that?


These are valid questions. Thank you for engaging seriously in this discussion. (It's unfortunate that bringing up legitimate questions on the topic, asked in a civil manner and advancing the conversation, is such a notable exception from your side of the debate in this thread, so you're to be commended.)

The number of jews in Poland is definitely far smaller now than it was. However, that's not proof of the "Holocaust" narrative as received.
Concentration camp deaths account for some of the loss. The majority of camp deaths were the result of typhus epidemics towards the end of the war; not the result of a planned genocide. If I'm remembering correctly, I posted links to information about this earlier in the thread.
There was also much death from hunger and disease in the Polish ghettos, also toward the end of the war when transport of food and medical supplies became nearly impossible as a result of Allied bombing in German territory..
Poles killed many jews and other ethnic minorities immediately after the war.
There were war deaths. The war brought border changes, refugees ... the things that usually bring population changes after wars
As you noted, Poland was under Soviet Communist rule. This accounts for much of the population loss. It occurred after the war.
Emigration accounts for part of the loss.
Add assimilation, including inter-marriage -- which occurs even in places not subject to Communist anti-religion efforts.
Most of all this happened after the war.
Over two million jews gone from Poland is a fact. That this occurred entirely during the German occupation entirely at the hands of "Nazis" and as a result of a planned genocide is not a fact.
Russia, post-war, had the largest population of jews in the world. From Stalin until the reforms, millions of jews disappeared from Russia. Where did those jews all go? Can't blame it on "the Nazis" now, can we?

The World Jewish Almanac is no longer published. I posted population figures from editions published between '33 and '48, inclusive, a couple of times earlier in this thread. Copies of actual pages can be found on the net. They show that the population of jews, overall and in German-occupied territory, did not diminish by millions from pre- to post-Hitler.

"The World Almanac and Book of Facts" confirms the numbers from the "World Jewish Almanac." In a quick search, I found from it the figures of 15,315,000 jews worldwide in 1933 and 15,753,638 jews worldwide in 1949.
Had 6 million jews been killed from '33 -- when Hitler became Chancellor -- to war's end in '45, the '49 figure would have been impossible; 4 years or so of population growth could not have replaced and added to 6 million.
6 million jews didn't disappear. It just didn't happen.
The reduction in the population of jews in Poland had to have happened over decades post-war.
That the number of jews in the world today is about the same as in '49 confirms further the explanations given above re: population loss. That is, Soviet Communism and assimilation have kept the population of jews from growing as it would have from '49 to now. Many jews were also killed by Arabs in the Mid-East from the earlier years of the Zionist enterprise.

The standard excuse given to maintain the 6 million fiction despite this proof is that accurate population figures were impossible to determine because of the war and so estimates were faulty. We can reasonably give some credence to this explanation -- unlike the ridiculous assertion put forth earlier by someone else of multiple and repeated typographical errors from the lack of MS Word at the time. However, for this to so, the numbers -- from professional demographers -- would have had to have been off by millions, for several years running, in at least two sources, all the way though several years after the war. This defies all reason.

I'll restate a point that needs to be clear: No one says that nothing happened, no one says there were no camps, no one says people didn't die, no one says jews weren't targeted. The argument is with the number of dead, the means of death, the intent, and the rationale.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

ESay said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > There were no missing Jews. Don't buy the lies. Capri has posted the population figures from before, during, and after the war (from a Jewish source). No missing Jews.
> ...


Many Polish Jews emigrated to the United States


----------



## ESay (Sep 8, 2019)

Capri said:


> The World Jewish Almanac is no longer published. I posted population figures from editions published between '33 and '48, inclusive, a couple of times earlier in this thread. Copies of actual pages can be found on the net. They show that the population of jews, overall and in German-occupied territory, did not diminish by millions from pre- to post-Hitler.
> 
> "The World Almanac and Book of Facts" confirms the numbers from the "World Jewish Almanac." In a quick search, I found from it the figures of 15,315,000 jews worldwide in 1933 and 15,753,638 jews worldwide in 1949.


What I have found differs from your information. 
Holocaust denial: The World Almanac Gambit

This link claims that World Almanac gives the figure of 11 266 600 for 1949.

Moreover, you stated that two million Jews were gone from Poland. What do you mean 'gone'? They were dead or resettled? If they were dead, then the figures mentioned by you don't make sense.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 8, 2019)

ESay said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > The World Jewish Almanac is no longer published. I posted population figures from editions published between '33 and '48, inclusive, a couple of times earlier in this thread. Copies of actual pages can be found on the net. They show that the population of jews, overall and in German-occupied territory, did not diminish by millions from pre- to post-Hitler.
> ...



you don't know?      they REVERTED TO ISLAM ------ask any 12 year old
muslim mosque goer what happened to the jews of the lands of the Middle
East-------like present day  SAUDI ARABIA,  Somalia, Libya,  Tunisia,  ----
even the Indian Subcontinent and Afghanistan


----------



## ESay (Sep 8, 2019)

Capri said:


> The reduction in the population of jews in Poland had to have happened over decades post-war.
> That the number of jews in the world today is about the same as in '49 confirms further the explanations given above re: population loss. That is, Soviet Communism and assimilation have kept the population of jews from growing as it would have from '49 to now. Many jews were also killed by Arabs in the Mid-East from the earlier years of the Zionist enterprise.


There were Pogroms in Poland after the war. But the number of casualties wasnt too high. 

About assimilation. Jews hadn't assimilated into Polish society for centuries. Communists were able to assimilate them in great numbers in sixty years? Hm. I live in one of ex-Soviet states and one of my neighbors were Jews. They were completely Russian speaking and secular. But they knew that they were Jews. They migrated partially to Israel and the US. And this is common story for vast number of Jews across former USSR. I know that in Israel they are called Russians and it is easy to find someone who speaks Russian there. Have you heard something about 'Poles' in Israel?


----------



## ESay (Sep 8, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


That is your assumption or you have official data?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 8, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...




Anti-Semitism of the "Church Fathers"

Another lie.  This is only one example


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent
> Don't you think that Judaism should be reformed to keep pace with the time?


Why would I want to watch TV and sports like a zombie?
I can go to museums, watch a well tuned sports team occasionally and learn lots of stuff on YouTube.
I don’t know one Jew who doesn’t own an up to date iPad or iPhone.
What would you consider a drawback in my life?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


How many?


----------



## ESay (Sep 8, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent
> ...


No, I didn't mean TV or something like that. I meant some practices and outward signs if it may be called that. Some things about Sabbath, appearance, some kashrut norms. 

Btw, are the phones with access to Internet kosher? Or iPads or iPhones don't fell in this category?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Being “Kosher” is a developed character trait.
The Jewish Scriptures are awash with Jews who did non-kosher deeds without the benefit of today’s technology.
The standards of food being kosher are met by thousands of food companies worldwide and food shopping has never been simpler.
It’s at the point where being Kosher for Passover requires next to zero exertion.
In fact, the FDA’s standards of health have caused many food categories to be kosher by default...milk, fruits and vegetables.


----------



## ESay (Sep 8, 2019)

Indeependent 
What is your opinion about the time frame of Hebrew calendar? It begins with the year of our world's creation. Do you really think that our world was created 6000 or so years ago?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent
> What is your opinion about the time frame of Hebrew calendar? It begins with the year of our world's creation. Do you really think that our world was created 6000 or so years ago?


There was no sun until the 4th day so we have no idea how old existence or the earth is.
On the other hand, Adam was not created as a newborn.
The age of our planet is inconsequential; our behavior is consequential.


----------



## ESay (Sep 8, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent
> ...


But in this case we have to assume that the Genesis gives incorrect information in its beginning. And it is possible to assume that there can be incorrect information in other parts of Tora.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


You’re not reading it correctly.
How can we measure time without our sun?
I suggest using a flowchart to record the sequence of events.
Perhaps God is telling us that the age of our planet is of no consequence.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Israel without the Holocaust is hard to imagine. But let’s try to imagine it.

Suppose the Holocaust had never occurred, had never been alleged, had never been called “the Holocaust.” Imagine that no great persecution had provided the Jewish state with a special excuse for oppressive emergency measures. In other words, imagine that Israel were forced to justify itself like any other state.

In that case, Israel’s treatment of its Arab minorities would appear to the world in a very different light. Its denial of equal or even basic rights to those minorities would lack the excuse of a past or prospective “Holocaust.” Civilized people would expect it to treat those it ruled with impartial justice — like civilized states. Special privileges for Jews would appear as outrageous discrimination, no different from insulting legal discrimination against Jews. The sense — and excuse — of perpetual crisis would be absent. Israel might be forced or pressured, possibly against its will, to be “normal.” If it chose to be democratic, its Jews would have to take their chance of being outnumbered, just like majorities in other democracies. Nobody would suppose that losing elections would mean their annihilation.

In short, the Holocaust has become a device for exempting Jews from normal human obligations. It has authorized them to bully and blackmail, to extort and oppress. This is all quite irrational, because even if six million Jews were murdered during World War II, it doesn’t follow that the survivors are entitled to commit the slightest injustice. If your father was stabbed in the street, that’s a pity, but it’s not an excuse for picking someone else’s pocket.

In a peculiar way, the Holocaust story has promoted not only pity, but actual fear of the Jews. It has removed them from the universe of normal moral discourse. It has made them victims with nukes. It has made them even more dangerous than their enemies have always charged. It has given the world an Israel ruled by Ariel Sharon.
Benjamin Netanyahu has written that Israel is “an integral part of the West.” I think it would be truer to say that Israel has become a deformed limb of the West.

“For Fear of the Jews”


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

ESay said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


I tried to recall where I had read about the massive mid-century influx of Polish Jews to the United States  and I thought it might be The International Jew, by Henry Ford (1920). So, I queried through the text for "Poland". I thought the "hits" themselves might be interesting. Here is the first:

_Another cause of the Question appearing here will be the great influx of Jews which is planned for America. There will probably be a million Jews enter the country this year, increasing our Jewish population to nearly 4,500,000. This does not mean merely an immigration of persons, but an immigration of ideas. No Jewish writer has ever told us, in systematic fashion, just what is the Jews’ idea of non-Jews, how they regard the Gentiles in their private minds. But there are indications of it, although one would not attempt to reconstruct the Jewish attitude toward Gentiles. A Jew ought to do this for us, but he would probably be cast out by his own people if he discharged his task with rigorous jealousy for the exact fact.

These people are coming here regarding the Gentile as an hereditary enemy, as perhaps they have good ground for doing, and so believing they are going to model their behavior in a manner that will show it. Nor will these Jews be so helpless as they appear. In stricken Poland, where the Jews are represented as having been stripped of everything during the war, there are hundreds daily appearing before the consulate to arrange their passage here. The fact is significant. In spite of their reputed suffering and poverty, they are able to travel a great distance and to insist on coming. No other people are financially able to travel in such numbers. But the Jews are. It will readily be seen that they are not objects of charity. They have been able to keep afloat in a storm that has wrecked the other people. They know it and they joy in it, as is natural. And they will bring here the same thoughts toward the majority which they have harbored in their present lands of domicile. They may hail America; they will have their own thoughts about the majority of the American people. They may be in the lists as Russians or Poles or what not, but they will be Jews with the full Jewish consciousness, and they will make themselves felt.

All this is bound to have its effect. And it is not race prejudice to prepare for it, and to invite American Jews themselves to consider the fact and contribute to the solution of the problem which it presents._​


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Third hit on "Poland"

_None of the Jewish spokesmen today mention the political cause, or if they come within suggestive distance of it, they limit and localize it. It is not a question of the patriotism of the Jew, though this too is very widely questioned in all the countries. You hear it in England, in France, in Germany, in Poland, in Russia, in Rumania—and, with a shock, you hear it in the United States. _​


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

Fourth hit on "Poland"

_An Associated Press dispatch under date of August 12 throws a light on the congeniality of the Soviet system and the Jewish mind. Speaking of the Polish towns and villages occupied by Bolshevik forces in their recent drive, the dispatch says:
_
_“The local Jewish parish populations already are said to be setting up Soviet and Communist governments.”_​_
Of course. Yet this is in strange contrast with what we are constantly told through the press of the sufferings of the Jews under the Soviet form and of their abhorrence of the Reds. However, most of what we read concerning this in the public press is Jewish propaganda, pure and simple, and the reports of men on the spot contradict it all. One relief worker testifies that relief work in Poland is frequently “hung up because some Jew landlord asks an exorbitant rent for his premises,” while another testifies that though railroad fares in the supposedly famine-stricken districts have gone up 1,000 per cent, the best and highest-fare trains are “exclusively occupied by Jews.” He adds, of his trip through Hungary, “The Hungarians have no money any more, but the Jews have.”_​


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

More "Poland" hits

_The program of the Protocols once came near succeeding in the French Revolution, but its essential immorality overreached itself. It has come a step nearer success in Russia, but there too its defiance of the moral law will be its undoing. The Jewish Question of today is being fought out in Russia and Poland, and the strength of the Jewish forces is largely and mostly supplied from the United States of America. No wonder those small East European independencies which are fighting for their lives refer to our country as “The Land of the Jews.”
_
_“We will show our power to one,” say the Protocols. “In order to demonstrate our enslavement of the Gentile governments of Europe, we shall show our power to one of them by crimes of violence, that is, by a reign of terror.” (Protocol Seven.)_​_
One by one the Gentile nations of Europe have been compelled to withdraw their troops from Russia. One by one the premiers of Europe have submitted to heavy shackling of their official hands with regard to the Russian question. And today the world looks on while little Poland, apparently the second country on the list of Soviet victims, is made to feel heavy vengeance for her daring to be independent of Jewish power. Russia has been made to pay for her attempted independence of the Jew; Poland is now being made to pay. It is a flame, the Jews of Eastern Europe hope, and many Jews of America also, which will sweep round the world.

If the ruling Jews of the world wished the Russian people freed, if they wished the flames of Bolshevism to be quenched, if they wished Jewish participation in revolutionary movements to be withdrawn, they could accomplish it in a week. What is going on today is going on by permission of the Jewish world powers._​


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 8, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


I applaud you for “knowing” what the UN In 1948 didn’t know.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 8, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



Deflection. I have demonstrated that Anti Semitism has always been around long before May 14, 1948 yet you have nothing to say about it. How typical
  I have also provided links where the PLO officially declared if they ever had control of E. Jerusalem Jews would not be permitted at the Western Wall. 
 You see nothing wrong with that either


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

More "Poland" hits

For a while an attempt was made to distract attention from Russia by a tremendously powerful propaganda concerning the Jews in Poland. There are many indications that the Polish propaganda was undertaken as a “cover” for the immense immigration of Jews into the United States. It may be that some of our readers do not know it, but an endless stream of the most undesirable immigrants pours daily into the United States, tens of thousands of the same people whose presence has been the problem and menace of the governments of Europe.

...

Another fact is this: the Jews of Russia are not suffering to anywhere near the extent we are told by the propagandists. It is now a fact admitted by Jews themselves that upon the first sweep of the Bolshevists across Poland, the Polish Jews were friendly with the invaders and helped them. The fact was explained by American Jews in this manner: since Bolshevism came to Russia, the condition of the Jews there has greatly improved—therefore the Polish Jews were friendly. And it is true—the condition of Russian Jews is good.


...

The alarming increase in Jewish immigration at the present time has brought the question to public attention again. For the first time in the history of the United States a national conviction is forming upon this subject. From Europe came the first news which startled this country. The reports told of vast mobilizations of Jewish people at stated rendezvous in Europe. Great barracks were built for them. Large bodies of trained men went from the United States, under orders of Jewish secret societies here, to expedite “passport work,” as it is termed among those bodies. Immigration into the United States became a business—a strictly Jewish business.

Why is that statement made?—“a strictly Jewish business.” For this reason: there are countries in Europe from which today no Gentile can be admitted to the United States. From Germany, from Russia, from Poland, it is with the utmost difficulty that even one person can be won permission to enter this country. But Jews from Poland, Germany, and Russia by the thousands come in most freely, in utter disregard of the laws, in open contempt of the health regulations—a strictly Jewish business of getting another million Jews into the United States. It is like moving an army, which having done duty in Europe for the subjugation of that continent, is now being transferred to America.

...

Third, there is a perfect organization which overcomes the numerous objections which arise against admission of known revolutionary Jews. European Jews are potential revolutionists. They are the revolutionists of Italy, Germany, Russia and Poland today. They are the Red and I.W.W. leaders of the United States today. When one man whose record is known presents himself at Ellis Island—and of course he is one in a thousand whose records are not known—he is held up. Immediately there start across the country telegrams to Congressmen, editors, state and municipal officials telling them in peremptory tones to “get busy” in behalf of Mr. So-and-So who is detained at Ellis Island. And the same day there start back to Washington telegrams from Congressmen, editors and others of influence, insisting on the spotless character of Mr. So-and-So and demanding his immediate admittance into the United States. Sometimes also the Russian embassy—so-called—is used in this work.

It is an invasion—nothing but an invasion; and it is helped by influences within the United States. It is thinly cloaked with sentiment—“these people are fleeing from persecution.” It is cleverly assisted by photographs showing groups of forlorn looking women and children—never by photographs showing the groups of husky young revolutionists who are just as ready to despoil the United States as they were to despoil Russia.

...

But South America appears to be the latest objective. It must be remembered that the Jews exercise world control in two departments: in movements of men, and in movements of money. No government, no church, no school of thought could order the movement of 250,000, half a million, or even a million people, from one part of the world to another, shifting them as a general shifts his army, but the Jews can do that. They are doing it now. It is only a matter of ships. From Poland, where Jewish special privileges have been written into the law of the land by the all-powerful Peace Conference, and where it would seem that the Jews have every reason to remain, there is a great movement westward. It is not a stampede, as the American Commissioner of Immigration says, although it may look so from this side. It is an orderly movement, as can be seen when the American Jewish directors on the other side are observed. And part of it is being directed to South America. It is said that after a period of training in the United States, some of the immigrants who are now landing here will be shipped south again.

...

For this state of affairs, the Anti-Defamation League receives the credit. Whenever a newspaper printed the word “Jew” as an identifying noun after the name of anyone who had been discredited, the Anti-Defamation League was instantly on the job in protest. The stock argument is, “If he had been a Baptist or an Episcopalian you would not have told it, and why should you say that he is a Jew—‘Jew’ being a mere religious denomination.” City editors are obliging and the rule became established. In principle it is right, although it is urged on wrong grounds; but in practice it has turned out to be a great injustice to other nationalities and, more than all, it has curtailed the freedom of American speech. It has concealed the Jew where he wishes to be concealed, and it cannot be said that he has made the best use of this privilege.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

More "Poland" hits

The downfall of Russia was prepared by a long and deliberate program of misrepresentation of the Russian people, through the Jewish world press and Jewish diplomatic service. The name of Poland has been drawn in filth through the press of the United States under Jewish instigation, most of the signers of the latest Jewish protest against THE DEARBORN INDEPENDENT’s articles being leaders in the vilification of Poland, whose sole crime is that she wishes to save herself from the Jews. All this real misrepresentation is regarded as the Jews’ privilege.

But wherever a hand has been raised to prevent the Jews overrunning the people and secretly securing control of the major instruments of life, the Jews have raised the cry of “misrepresentation.” They never meet the question outright. They are not meeting it now. They cannot meet it without confession. False denials, pleas for sympathy, and an unworthy attempt to link others with them in their fall, constitute their whole method of defense.

...

Note also Disraeli’s answer to the question sometimes asked, “If the Jews suffer under Bolshevism, why do they support it?” or the Jewish spokesmen’s form of it—“If we are so powerful, why do we suffer in the disorder of the world?” The disorder is always a step to a new degree of Jewish power. Jews suffer willingly for that. But even so, they do not suffer as the non-Jews do. The Soviets permit relief to enter Russia for the Jews. In Poland, the “starving war-sufferers” are able to glut all available ships in taking high-priced passage to America. They are not suffering as other people are, but, as Disraeli sees, they are willing to suffer because they see in every breakdown of Gentile society a new opportunity for the Jewish power to dig nearer the central seat of power.

...

Chapter 40 has about 50 references
The International Jew


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

Another "Poland" hit

Here is, for illustration, trouble between the Jews and other people. It is a continuous situation. There is always trouble between the two. We seldom hear of it, however, until the Jew begins to get the worst of it. As long as the Jew remains on top, making the Gentile serve the Jewish plan, there is no publicity whatever. The Gentiles may complain as much as they like, may protest and rebel—no international commissions arrive to investigate the matter.

Trouble between the Jews and other people is designated as trouble only when it begins to grow inconvenient for the Jew. It is then that he sends the cry of “persecution” around the earth, though the plain fact may be that he is only being nipped at his own game. The Poles saw how the Jews clung together in the most admirable teamwork, a minority absolutely controlling the majority because the minority formed a close corporation and the majority did not. So the Poles said: “We will take a leaf out of the Jews’ own book. They work co-operatively among themselves; we, therefore, will work co-operatively among ourselves.” Which they did, and at once the cry of “persecution” resounded loud and long; propaganda was begun against the good name of the Poles, more resentment followed, regrettable violence ensued, and the dispute still continues.

Jewish reports of these disturbances rarely go beyond the fact that Jews are suffering from certain acts of the Polish populace. Incident after incident is given with full detail, and with a very apparent journalistic appreciation of horror. Names, dates, places, circumstances are all in order.

Very well. It is no part of this article to deny or minimize the suffering of Jews wherever or for whatever cause it may occur. There is nothing whatever to be said in extenuation of injustice inflicted on the humblest human being. The murder of even one person, the terrorizing of even one family, is a very terrible thing to contemplate. It is a great pity that the world has become so accustomed to the piled-up tales of horror that it no longer has any sensibilities left to feel the shame and degradation of these things. From the days of Belgium onward, all races in Europe have suffered, and by sympathy all races in America have suffered with them, though it is a fact that we hear more, far more, about the sufferings of the Jews than of any other people.

There is, however, this reaction of the practical mind: Why do these things occur? Grant that robberies, assaults and murders described in the complaint, have occurred, why should they occur?

Are the Polish people naturally given to perpetrating such acts? Have such acts marked the residence of the Jews in Poland for the last 800 years? And if the Polish people are not naturally abusive, if the story of the Jews’ residence in Poland has been mostly pleasant, what causes the change now?—that is the way the practical mind works. It seeks to know the background.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

Mr. Goodhart, as counsel of the American mission, makes an excellent witness as to the kind of people who are coming in such large numbers to this country. But their sense of their own political importance and power is the principal point for Americans to consider.

The Peace Conference did not tend to bring unity in Poland; it rather established the disunity for as long a period as the treaty of Versailles remains to rule the world. The reader has just seen Captain Wright’s description of what the Jews demanded. Let the reader now understand what the Peace Conference decreed.

Poland is prohibited from having an election on Saturday. Poland is prohibited from having a registration on Saturday. The Jewish Sabbath is established by law, and government and courts must govern themselves accordingly. Do what you like on Sunday—order elections on Sunday, as the Poles sometimes do—but not on Saturday; it is the Jews’ Sabbath!

“Article 11—Jews shall not be compelled to perform any act which constitutes a violation of their Sabbath, nor shall they be placed under any disability by reason of their refusal to attend courts of law or to perform any legal business on their Sabbath * * * Poland declares her intention to refrain from ordering or permitting elections, whether general or local, to be held on a Saturday, nor will registration for electoral or other purposes be compelled to be performed on a Saturday.”

What the Bolsheviki did in Russia, the Peace Conference did in Poland—established the Jewish Sabbath.

The people who saw this strange setting up of Jewish customs as a part of the law of the land, one of the authorities for such action being the President of the United States, are now flocking to the United States in large numbers. Is it unreasonable for them to believe that if the President of the United States could bind Poland to Jewish custom, it is all right to bind the United States too?

Moreover, the Jewish separate schools were established by law in Poland. Poland’s great trouble has resulted from her lack of schools in which all the population could imbibe Polish ideals expressed in the Polish language. The Peace Conference authorizes the continuance of that source of trouble.

In Article 11, “the Jews” were mentioned. In Article 9, the term used is “Polish nationals.” The reader will save himself a great deal of misunderstanding in the perusal of European news if he will translate the clause “racial, religious and linguistic minorities” to mean simply Jews. They are the “minority” that is at the bottom of most of the difficulty, and they are the minority that is most heard of. It was this minority that dominated the Peace Conference.

“Article 9—Poland will provide in the educational system in towns and districts in which a considerable proportion of Polish nationals of other than Polish speech are residents, adequate facilities for insuring that in the primary schools instruction shall be given to the children of such Polish nationals through the medium of their own language * * *

“In towns and districts where there is a considerable proportion of Polish nationals belonging to racial, linguistic or religious minorities, these minorities shall be assured an equitable share in the enjoyment and application of the sums which may be provided out of public funds under the state, municipal or other budgets for education, religious or charitable purposes.”

But even that is not all. The Polish State is to hand over the money, but the Jews will distribute it:

“Educational committees appointed locally by the Jewish communities of Poland will, subject to the general control of the state, provide for the distribution of the proportional share of the funds allocated to Jewish schools in accordance with Article 9 * * *”

It is most amazing how “racial minorities” are dropped the moment money comes into view, and the definite term “Jew” is substituted.

More than all this, “the United States of America, the British Empire, France, Italy, and Japan, the principal allied and associated powers, on the one hand; and Poland, on the other hand,” (so the text of the treaty begins) together make of all these special privileges, not a national agreement on the part of hard-pressed Poland, but an international demand on the part of the League of Nations. Article 12 stipulates that all the agreements affecting “racial, linguistic and religious minorities,” which is mere diplomatic camouflage for “Jews,” shall be placed under the guaranty of the League of Nations. This lifts the Jews in Poland completely out of Polish obligation. All they will have to do is complain to the League of Nations—and International Jewry will do the rest.

The United States was a party toward the writing of these stipulations into the treaty. The American people are not yet a party to their enforcement.

There are a quarter of a million of these Jews coming to the United States from Poland. You have read their demands in Poland. You have read their achievements in the Peace Conference.

Do you say, as an American citizen, that you are ready to take for the United States the dose of Jewish medicine, which the Peace Conference gave to Poland?

Do you say, in view of what has been said about the whole situation, that the Jews are showing anything besides a wicked and gloating spirit of revenge in the way they have propagandized against Poland after humiliating her in the Peace Conference?


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

And let the reader mark this: it will be found that this present immigration move is as much a part of the Jewish World Program as was the breaking of the treaty with Russia. Readers of the article of January 15 will recall how at the behest of the Jews, the United States’ trade with Russia was thrown into the hands of German Jews who were using it to further their plans for the destruction of the Russian Empire, which later came to pass. The Jews “used” the United States to put across an essential part of that plan.

Well, what are they using the United States for now? We may well believe that the Jews are not without several reasons for what they are doing. The Jew excels as a chess player because he plays a game wherever he may be. The immigration matter amounts to this: Jews are streaming out of Poland as speedily as they can. It is not “pogroms” that are driving them out. “Pogroms” have been proved to be immigration propaganda for consumption outside Poland.

The Jews are leaving Poland because they know something is going to happen.

And if they are leaving Poland it is a sign it is going to happen to Poland.

And if the Jews have advance news of it, it is a sign that what will occur will be inflicted by Jews.

Plainly it is this: Jewish Bolshevism in Russia has made a secret decree against Poland. The Jews are getting out of the way. American Jewish agents are constantly passing into Poland. Rich American Jews are sending agents to bring back groups of “relatives.” There is an exodus from Poland and there is a reason for it which spells trouble for Poland. The United States is being used as the chief means by which the Jews are to clear out. France protests against them and will not have them. England most decidedly refuses to have them. The Jews of the United States are powerful enough to compel this country to take them. We are utilized to effect the entrance of Bolshevism into Russia; it went from our East Side thither. We are now being utilized to assist at the destruction of Poland. It is possible, however, that by the time the Jewish program reaches that point, something may have intervened.

The Jews of the United States have also given a splendid illustration of what THE


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 8, 2019)

From the "who knew?" file

Chapter 62 How Jews Gained American Liquor Control • 4,000 Words
_THE DEARBORN INDEPENDENT, issue of 17 December 1921_

To those who have been surprised and confounded by the widespread evidence, which even the newspapers have been unable to suppress, that the bulk of the organized bootlegging which is being carried on in this country is in the hands of Jews, it would have been less of a surprise had they known the liquor history of this country.

The claim made for the Jews, that they are a sober people, is undoubtedly true, but that has not prevented two facts concerning them, namely, that they usually constitute the liquor dealers of the countries where they live in numbers, and that in the United States they are the only people exempted from the operations of the Prohibition law.

Here as elsewhere the principle holds true that “the Jew is the key.” The demoralization which struck the liquor business, causing its downfall, and the demoralization which has struck Prohibition enforcement for a time, cannot be understood without a study of the racial elements which contributed to both phenomena. If in what follows the Jews find objectionable elements, they should remember that their own people put them there. It is impossible to doubt that if the organized Jews of the United States were to make one-thousandth of the protest against the illegal liquor activities of their own people that they make against the perfectly legal and morally justifiable exposures being made in THE DEARBORN INDEPENDENT, the result would be not only favorable but immediate.

There was a time when the term “whisky” had a much more respectable connotation than it has today. There was a time when to use whisky and even to make it, were customs sanctioned by the better class of public opinion.

It is a common explanation of the difference between then and now, that people of the latter period became more sensitive morally than their forbears, that whereas the previous generation guzzled its whisky, innocently oblivious of the evil in it, the latter generation developed a stronger discrimination and banned the custom.

The truth is this: the people did not become better; the whisky became worse. When the entire story of the people’s justifiable indignation is written, the competent historian will trace along with the people’s rising disgust, the whisky’s decreasing quality.

Attention to this matter will materially assist an understanding of the fact that Jews and bootlegging are so continuously and prominently connected in the public prints these days.

Readers of the old romances know how proud the master was of his wines. Vintages ripened under certain skies, on certain hills, where certain waters flowed, with cellarage in certain soils, had a faculty of aging gracefully, mellowing to a smoothness and purity and desirableness that made for cheer and health without the alloy of sordid inebriety. The bouquet of wine, the perfected essence of the grape subjected to the further courses of nature, has been a theme of praise for centuries. If it were uttered today the source of the utterance would be suspected, and very probably with good reason, of being in pay of the “wets.” For the vile stuff which civilization threw out is not at all the wine of popular custom and century-long esteem.

Nevertheless, it is not difficult for even a modern to grasp the fact that there was an art in making wine and strong drink, in which art men took pride. That art required time, experience, a love of good quality.

It is a little difficult to speak of this art in connection with whisky—wine being a more poetic word—yet it is a matter of knowledge that three places in the world have devoted to the production of whisky the same spirit which France and Portugal devoted to their wines. These three districts are Glenlivet in Scotland, the region of Dublin in Ireland, and the Blue-Grass region of Kentucky. Why in these three regions? First, because there were men—non-Jews, of course—who were willing to wait ten years to produce a good article. Second, the waters of these regions are of a quality which is beautifully adapted to the making of pure goods. Pure whisky, it should be remembered, is a vegetable product matured by natural forces and no other. Grain, water, and time—not even artificial heat added, nor any other thing—completes the best whisky product.

In older times in America there were men who were as choice of their whiskies as of their horses or books. There was then such a thing as quality. But there was no such thing as delirium tremens. That came later, with the disappearance of pure whisky. A distiller seldom grew rich—he was too engrossed in maintaining the quality of his product; and it consumed much time.

There were certain brands known nationally because of their mildness and purity—purest wine of the choicest grapes, aged in the best adapted cellars, was not more mild or pure. There are names that remain until this day—Pepper, Crow, Taylor, and others—the names of men who took time and pains, whose names became “brands” which guaranteed quality and purity. These men were distillers in the true sense, not manufacturers nor compounders, but distillers in a time when distilling was both a science and an art, and not a mere name to conceal a gigantic fraud on the public.

In time to come, when the people’s justifiable moral indignation will permit a study of the steps by which the reputation of whisky came to its present low degree, they will see how much better it would have been, how much more efficacious and clarifying, if the attack on whisky had included an exposure of the men who had driven whisky out of the country and were selling rank poison as a substitute. The saloon, the brewer, the man who used strong drink were all of them made the target for attack; the Jews who demoralized the whole business went on collecting their enormous and illegitimate profits without so much as their identity being revealed.

Whisky ceased to be whisky and beer grew less like beer; the results upon humanity became apparent and deplorable. So society raised the license fee and increased the restrictions. To meet this, the Jewish compounders turned out still cheaper stuff, and still more vicious mixtures. Licenses went up, and quality went down; the Jewish compounders always getting a larger margin of profit. And through the long, long fight, no one, with one or two notable exceptions, had the sense and the courage to point a finger at the solid racial phalanx lined up behind the whole rotten combination.

Distilling is one of the long list of businesses which has been ruined by Jewish monopoly. Those who favor Prohibition will probably thank the Jew for his work in that direction. It may be that the Jew is destiny’s agent to demoralize the business that must pass away. But set against that the fact that it is Jewish influence that demoralizes Prohibition, too, and both “wets” and “drys” have an interesting situation to consider.

In general, the Jews are on the side of liquor and always have been. They are the steadiest drinkers of all. That is why they were able to secure exemption from the Prohibition laws; their religious ceremonies require them to drink an amount which the law has considered to equal ten gallons a year. And so the Prohibition law of the United States—a part of the Constitution of the United States—is made legally ineffective to the extent of ten gallons of year a Jew. The amount, of course, is very much more; it is always easy to get 100 gallons through a 10-gallon loophole. In fact, thousands of gallons have come through that 10-gallon loophole.

It will come to many people as new knowledge that the liquor business of the world has been in the hands of Jews. In the United States the liquor business was almost exclusively in the hands of Jews for 25 years previous to Prohibition, during the period, in fact, when the liquor trade was giving point and confirmation to Prohibition arguments. This knowledge has an important bearing on the interpretation of our times.

In the volume, “The Conquering Jew,” published by Funk & Wagnalls Company in 1916, John Foster Fraser writes:

“The Jews are masters of the whisky trade in the United States. Eighty per cent of the members of the National Liquor Dealers’ Association are Jews. It has been shown that 60 per cent of the business of distilling and wholesale trade in whisky is in the hands of the Jews. As middlemen they control the wine product of California. Jews visit the tobacco-growing States and buy up nearly all the leaf tobacco, so that the great tobacco companies have to buy the raw product from them. The Jews have a grip on the cigar trade. The American Tobacco Company manufactures about 15 per cent of the cigars smoked in the United States. The Jews provide the rest.”

It was also true in Russia, Poland, Rumania. The Jewish Encyclopedia states that “The Establishment of the government liquor monopoly (in Russia in 1896) deprived thousands of Jewish families of a livelihood.” They controlled the liquor traffic, the vodka business which undermined Russia. The government made the liquor business a national monopoly in order to abolish it, which was done. Liquor in Russia was Jewish, as the Encyclopedia testifies. Anyone reading carefully the article on Russia, especially pages 527 and 559 in the Jewish Encyclopedia, will be in no doubt as to the fact. In Rumania the whole “Jewish Question” was the liquor question. The land of the peasants came into control of the liquor sellers, and the business of handling liquors was a strict Jewish monopoly for years. In Poland the same was true. It is not surprising, therefore, that in the United States whisky also became Jewish.

For convenience in detailing this story, most of the observations made will center in the state of Kentucky. Almost every one of age knows the phrase “fine old Kentucky whiskies.” It was once a phrase that meant something. Kentucky produced, in her limestone regions, the kind of water that served best with the grain ingredients of whisky. The word “Bourbon,” known mostly as a kind of whisky, is really the name of a county in Kentucky where “Bourbon whisky” was first made. How profoundly the region in which whisky is manufactured affects the product may be gathered from the fact that a primitive Kentucky distiller named Shields, who became famous for a brand of Bourbon made from the waters of Glen’s Creek, conceived of the idea of lowering his costs by transferring his distillery to Illinois, where he would be nearer the rich cornfields. He was disappointed. Illinois water would not make Bourbon. “The rule of the region” is supreme. Jamaica rum owes its characteristic to the waters of Jamaica. Port wine is best produced in the region of Duro in Portugal, champagne in the region of Rheims in France, and beer in Bavaria. And so, in Kentucky there was the right combination of elements which made the whisky product of that state world famous.

An alcoholic spirit from grain may be made in any climate and by many methods. Neutral spirits, high wines and alcohol, are not indigenous anywhere. They can be made in any back room or cellar, in very little time. Little care is required. A concoction of drugs and spirits, properly colored and flavored, fraudulently labeled “whisky” and passed out over the bar, is a crime against the art of distilling, against the human nervous system, and against society.

Readers may recall that in 1904, Dr. Wiley, then chief of the United States Bureau of Chemistry, had a great deal to say about this. But because he did not point out that the evil he was attacking was fostered by a single class of men bent on gain at the cost of ruin to an American industry and to countless thousands of American citizens, few paid any attention to him. The public supposed that Dr. Wiley was discussing a technical question which interested American distillers only. It vastly more interested the American citizen, if he had but known it, if anyone had but had the clear vision and the courage to expose the great Jewish whisky conspiracy.

The difference between the non-Jewish and the Jewish method, as illustrated in the history of American whisky, is thus described by Dr. Wiley:

“The aging of whisky takes years of time. It is expensive. The whisky leaks out. It is allowed to stand for four years at least. The object of this is to permit the oxidation of the alcohols. . . . There is a loss of interest on the value of the whisky while it is aging; hence it is an expensive process.

“But the manufacture of compounded, or artificial whisky has for its purpose the avoiding of this long and expensive process. The makers begin with the pure article of spirits which can be made in a few hours. . . . To this is added enough water to dilute it to the strength of whisky. The next step is to color it. . . . this is done by adding burnt sugar and caramel. The next thing is to supply the flavors. . . . By the way I have described, in two or three hours the compounder can make a material which looks like, smells like, tastes like, and analyzes like genuine whisky, but it has a different effect on the system. The people who drink this whisky are much more liable to receive injury from it than those who drink the genuine article.”

All sorts of practices were resorted to. Drugs and raw “crops” of whisky were bought up and the business of “rectifying,” as it was called, began the ruin of the natural and wholesome process of distilling. Quick money, regardless of what happened to the customer: that was the motive of the rectifying business.

This rectifying business was mostly Jewish. Here and there a non-Jew was associated with Jewish partners, but rarely. The way had been found to trade on the reputation of the term “whisky” by compounding a liquid which looked and tasted like whisky but the effect of which was harmful. That was the capital fraud—the capture of the name “whisky” for a synthetic poison. There was a concealment of the meaning of “rectified spirits,” a deceptive use of the word “blend,” and even a most fraudulent misrepresentation concerning aging. If chemical deception could be used to make a whisky taste as if it were nine years old, then it was advertised as “Nine Years in the Wood.” Here is a bit of Jewish court testimony:

Q. Is your make of whisky nine years old?

A. Nine years old, but I want to explain in that respect that the whisky may not have existed nine years before it was put into that bottle. . . . That brand of whisky which we brand as nine years old blended, means that it is equal to a nine-year-old whisky in smoothness and quality.

Q. How did you arrive at the fact which you put upon this bottle that the whisky was nine years old?

A. Because it is comparatively nine years old.

Q. How do you arrive at that result?

A. By sampling. You take the whisky that is allowed to remain in the original package for nine years and compare it with our nine-year-old blend and you will find them in smoothness the same. Therefore, we class it as nine-year-old whisky.

Let the reader form his own judgement on that type of mind. The whisky bore a name resembling a time-honored brand of pure goods, and it flaunted the name Kentucky, when it was not whisky at all, was not a Kentucky product, but was compounded of neutral spirits from Indiana, prune juice from California, rock candy from anywhere, and raw Illinois whisky from Peoria to give it flavor.

Although Louisville, Kentucky, became headquarters of whisky men, it was Cincinnati, Ohio, a thoroughly Judaized city, which became a greater headquarters for the pseudo-whisky men, the compounders, mixers and rectifiers. The list of Cincinnati liquor dealers reads like a directory of the Warsaw ghetto. In Louisville the Judaic complexion of the city, as well as society, is very noticeable; indeed, most of the leading Jews in the whisky business are now Kentucky “Colonels.”

The Jewish character of the whisky business since the Civil War may be visualized, by the simple expedient of noting how many of the better known brands have been at various dates under Jewish control:

There is “Old 66,” owned by Straus, Pritz & Co.

“Highland Rye,” owned by Freiberg & Workum.

“T. W. Samuel Old Style Sour Mash,” owned by Max Hirsch, the Star Distilling Company.

“Bridgewater Sour Mash and Rye Whiskies,” “Rosewood and Westbrook Bourbon Whiskies,” distilled by J. & A. Freiberg.

“T. J. Monarch” and “Davies County Sour Mash Whiskies,” controlled by J. & A. Freiberg.

“Louis Hunter 1870,” “Crystal Wedding,” and “Old Jug,” blended by J. & A. Freiberg.

“Gannymede ’76,” put out by Sigmund and Sol H. Freiberg.

“Jig-Saw Kentucky Corn Whisky,” “Lynndale Whisky,” “Brunswick Rye and Bourbon,” by Hoffheimer Brothers Company.

“Red Top Rye” and “White House Club,” by Ferdinand Westheimer & Sons.

“Green River” came into the control of E. La Montague.

“Sunnybrook,” a widely advertised brand, on whose advertising matter a man in a United States inspector’s uniform stood behind as if endorsing it, was at the time owned by Rosenfield Brothers & Co.

“Mount Vernon,” as from the Hannis Distilling Company, was at the time owned by Angelo Meyer.

“Belle of Nelson” came into control of the Jewish trust, which was brought to legal birth by Levy Mayer and Alfred Austrian, the latter being the Chicago attorney whose name will be recalled in connection with the baseball articles in this series.

“James E. Pepper” was owned by James Wolf.

“Cedar Brook” was owned by Julius Kessler & Co. It was formerly the old “W. H. McBrayer” brand, but the real W. H. McBrayer, knowing the new methods that were arising in liquor-making, requested in his will that his name should not be used as a brand after he had ceased to see that the product was worthy of his name.

In the Pittsburgh and Peoria districts, the same story held true; the alleged whisky made in those districts was controlled, with one exception, by Jews.

The Great Western Distillery, in Peoria, is owned by a corporation of Jews. Two of its brands were “Ravenswood Rye” and “Ravenswood Bourbon.”

The Woolner Distillery made “Old Grove Whisky” and “Old Ryan Whisky,” and “Bucha Gin.”

In the city of Peoria alone there are fifteen great fortunes, all held by Jews, and for the most part made in what passed in Peoria for Whisky.

Take the city of Cincinnati alone and note what even an incomplete list reveals as to the names of the men classified as “distillers”:

Bernheim, Rexinger & Company; Elias Bloch & Sons; J. & A. Freiberg; Freiberg & Workum; Helfferich & Sons; Hoffheimer Brothers Company; Elias Hyman & Sons; Kaufman, Bare & Company; Klein Brothers; A. Loeb & Co.; H. Rosenthal & Sons; Seligman Distilling Company; Straus, Pritz & Company; S. N. Weil & Company, and F. Westheimer & Sons; with many other Jews concealed under fancy trade names and corporation designations. It is the same throughout Ohio, which state, incidentally, is one of the most Jew-ridden states in the Union.

The lists here given do not by any means begin to indicate the numbers of the Jews who were engaged in the liquor business, they only indicate the complexion which the business takes on when a search is made behind the “brands” and the trade names. Any citizen in any city of size will have no trouble in confirming the statement that most of the rectifiers and wholesalers and brokers in the whisky trade of his city also were Jews.

But it is not only the fact that the liquor business was controlled by Jews that assumes importance. That is a fact which no one will deny—not even the Jewish defenders. But it is the additional fact that there was spread over this country the machinery of a vicious system which while it was destined to ruin the liquor business—as perhaps it deserved to be ruined—also ruined hundreds of thousands of citizens who trusted that “pure and unadulterated” meant what the words were intended to convey. It would be a separate story to tell of all the manipulation of labels, the piracy of brand names, the conscienceless play upon words “pure and unadulterated” of which the un-American “compounded liquor” combine was guilty. Of course, the stuff was “pure and unadulterated”—so is carbolic acid—but it was not whisky! There were law violations galore, and it was well enough recognized in the rectifying business as a regular practice to appropriate annually a certain sum to pay the fines that were bound to be assessed against it. A riot of adulteration and chicanery ensued, with whisky being made in many saloon cellars and the dangerous secrets of synthetic booze-making being peddled abroad among the customers of the trust.

Presently the saloon men became aware of the fact that they were the goats of the game. Seldom was the Jew engaged in dishing out five-cent beers or ten-cent whiskies; it remained for the “boob Gentile” to do that; the Jew was at the wholesale end where the real profits were made. But it was the saloon man who took the brunt of the blame. The Jewish “distillers,” as the compounders and blenders of the Louisville and Peoria districts were called, wore silk hats and their respectability was unquestioned. The saloon men made an eleventh hour effort to save their business, but the stuff they were pouring out had not improved, and Prohibition came, sweeping the saloon away, but, as the sequel will show, not depriving the Jewish compounder of his profits.

How much of the liquor business of the United States was in whisky and how much in rectified spirits?

The Twelfth Census of the United States, 1900, said: “Most of the distilled liquors consumed as a beverage by the American people pass through rectifying houses. The different classes of rectified spirits range from the cheapest concoctions of neutral spirits and drugs to the simple blending of young and old whisky.”

Twenty years ago statistics showed that 80 per cent of the so-called whisky put up in the United States was imitation whisky. Chief Chemist Wiley, whose concern was not with the quantity but with the quality, gave it as his information “that over half the whisky in this country was compounded whisky. Less than half was genuine; and while they usually mix a little old whisky with it, they often sell it purely and simply as it is, whisky which has no claim to be called whisky under the real meaning of that term.”

But all that was only a beginning. The time came when the vision of a great liquor combination rose in certain minds in this country. It was planned to sweep the good brands and the bad brands alike into one common management—whose control the reader will by this time suspect—and thus not only capitalize the reputation which the old-time American distillers had made through years of honest distilling, but use the trade names of pure goods as a mask for a deluge of the dishonest kind of liquor which left a trail of suicide, insanity, crime and social wreckage in its path.

This, with independent testimony as to the Jewish direction of it all, will form the subject matter of a separate story.

The International Jew


----------



## ESay (Sep 9, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Well, it may well be interesting, but it doesn't have relevance to what we are discussing here whatsoever. The International Jew was written in 20s and doesn't shed light on what happened with the Jews after WWII. 
So, if there wasn't Holocaust, then where almost 3 million of Polish Jews disappeared?


----------



## ESay (Sep 9, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Maybe the age is of no consequence, but the manner it was created is of great importance. And if Genesis implies that the Earth was created before the Sun, though in reality the Sun is older than Earth, it casts doudts about its accuracy. Doesn't it? 

Btw, you said that Adam wasn't a newborn. So? What exactly did you want to say?


----------



## fncceo (Sep 9, 2019)

Normally, I'd be very interested in any article about Jews and whiskey.

But, you've even managed to make that boring.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Ford tells you: the great stream of Polish Jews to the United States was already underway by 1920, outside our immigration system, and unenumerated by our census. He mentions the figure of 250,000 per year. By 1932, all three million would already be here.


----------



## ESay (Sep 9, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


It is hardly possible. Because these numbers were in Poland as of 1939.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


You are thinking too “Christian”.
Verse 1 states that physical matter (“The earth”) and metaphysical matter (“The heavens”) were created “In the beginning”, not that the planet earth was created.

God’s initial “desire” was that His creation would be on a higher spiritual plane than it wound up.
This can be determined from the 2nd verse that “There was darkness upon the face of the DEEP”.
From it’s inception, any “existence”
outside of God is imperfect; yet God allowed existence to continue.

There are different gradients of “Light”.
One gradient of light is not concentrated in physical entities, such as a star.

You have to study the verses from verse 1 and drop the English translation as it is very poor.
But Constantine’s council was not interested in creating a spiritually oriented religion.

We have no idea how much time elapsed prior to the third iteration of the creation of Adam.
If you read carefully, there are 3 narratives of God creating a human; these 3 humans were different.

The only basis we have for time is Adam’s creation and his ongoing genealogy.
How much time elapses before Adam is created is anyone’s guess.


----------



## ESay (Sep 9, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> You are thinking too “Christian”.
> Verse 1 states that physical matter (“The earth”) and metaphysical matter (“The heavens”) were created “In the beginning”, not that the planet earth was created.
> 
> God’s initial “desire” was that His creation would be on a higher spiritual plane than it wound up.
> ...


I cant read Tora in original language, so I have to use English or Russian translations. 

I will write some verses from Genesis:

9 And God said, "Let the waters under the heavens be gathered together into one place, and let the dry land appear." And it was so. 
10 God called the dry land Earth, and the waters that were gathered together he called Seas. And God saw that it was good. 
11 And God said, "Let the earth sprout vegetation, plants yielding seed, and fruit trees bearing fruit in which is their seed, each according to its kind, on the earth." And it was so. 
12 The earth brought forth vegetation, plants yielding seed according to their own kinds, and trees bearing fruit in which is their seed, each according to its kind. And God saw that it was good. 
13 And there was evening and there was morning, the third day. 

Doesnt this verse say about creation of Earth? 



Indeependent said:


> We have no idea how much time elapsed prior to the third iteration of the creation of Adam.
> If you read carefully, there are 3 narratives of God creating a human; these 3 humans were different.


Can you give the names of these humans? 



Indeependent said:


> The only basis we have for time is Adam’s creation and his ongoing genealogy.
> How much time elapses before Adam is created is anyone’s guess.


Genesis says that the first man's name was Adam. Tora tells about different Adams which lived in different time? 

In any way, the first man (or even the 'third' first man) can't be created 6000 years ago, because the great civilizations of Mesopotamia and Egypt began to form approximately at that time.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You are thinking too “Christian”.
> ...


The first named human is Adam.
There are 2 human creations prior to Adam.
Read the verses very carefully...
There was a human and then there was a human comprised of Male/Female.

You will notice that the planet earth and plant life is created prior to the primordial light being downgraded to a concentrated star.
Inert and plant life do not have any level a higher soul and never actively violate God’s plan and thus their creation was allowed under the influence of pure, untainted energy.”


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You are thinking too “Christian”.
> ...


Keep in mind...
The Torah mentions people and events that affect humanity.
Adam has more children than just Kayin and Hevel, but you have to be able to read Hebrew in order to know that.
It is no surprise that civilizations existed 6,000 years ago.
It’s not like God commanded Adam to live in huts and swing in the trees.


----------



## ESay (Sep 9, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I am not arguing that there was primordial light which didn't depend on the Sun or other stars. But, the Sun and the stars were created after the Earth according to Genesis. In reality the things are opposite.


----------



## ESay (Sep 9, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yes, He didn't command that. But if Adam was even a third human being on Earth, then he couldn't be created in the times when first known civilization began to form.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



I am no expert----but actually the words used do not include  "earth"----like
THE PLANET EARTH------I think a better translation is something like  
first HEAVEN----meaning something like the whole universe -----and then something like   "ground"     which is something like not the universe  but a place   --haartez
which is something other than THE UNIVERSE


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


And how much time elapsed before the sun was created?
The confusion of time is the horrible translation of “evening” and “morning” because “erev” does not mean “evening” and “boker” does not meaning “morning”.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Why not?
Do you think God created a universe and just planted humans in a vast wasteland?
Certainly, the garden, east of Eden, was not unfit for human habitation.
Adam had to become a farmer; do you think he was dumped on an unwieldy plot of land and starved to death until the first crop was harvested?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 9, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



boker does not mean morning?      what does it mean?        as to "evening"  ---I am
not even sure what that means in English.


----------



## ESay (Sep 9, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I don't know. Maybe millions or tens of millions of years. The point is not about the time between these events; the point is all about the sequence of the events.


----------



## ESay (Sep 9, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Because before the first great civilizations, there were some tens of thousand years during which humanity in contemporary form lived. The 'societies' of hunters, gatherers and the like. 

I don't know what Adam ate before his first crop. He could well gather the 'fruits' of wild nature, as did people in the early stages of their development. But I don't get why it is of any significance.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


It isn’t significant to me.
The human created before Adam was the hunter/ gatherer; sort of like an aborigine.
God did not breathe a soul into the 2 humans created before Adam.


----------



## ESay (Sep 9, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


If you read this verse you can't understand it in other way than to imply that Earth is mentioned there. Universe is mentioned in the next day. I think it is well known that stars in the sky arent just small shining spots.


----------



## ESay (Sep 9, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I can't help but admit that if Adam was created 6000 years ago he can't be the first (or third) human being on Earth.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Which is why Jews are obsessed with the age of the universe.
The closer we get to God, as in the beginning of the Torah, the vaguer the information.
Genesis is concerned with God’s expectations of his creation, not how long we’ve been around.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


The initial use of a word is where you look for it’s widest meaning.
The Kabbalist see shamyim (heaven) as the non-physical world and eretz (Land) as the most pristine land and opposed to adamah (ordinary land).
Adam were made from adamah as aspire to be worthy of Eretz Yisroel.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



nope    ARETZ is the word-----something like  "first god created  aretz-----and shamaym. "      aretz does not translate as "planet earth"-----more like '  'the
ground upon which the living stuff stands and upon which are the seas '    as opposed to the stuff out there---the sky and 'heavens'      down here and up and
out there. ----SEPARATED.    There is an implication that before that everything
was like water----then a SEPARATION was enacted in order to create form


----------



## ESay (Sep 9, 2019)

Indeependent
irosie91
Okay. So when did Earth (I mean the Earth as a planet) was created?

Btw, there are a number of English translations of the Torah. Which one would you recommend as the most accurate?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent
> irosie91
> Okay. So when did Earth (I mean the Earth as a planet) was created?
> 
> Btw, there are a number of English translations of the Torah. Which one would you recommend as the most accurate?


Day 3 when the vegetation was created.
Which means that since there was no sun on that “day”, we don’t know how long that “day” was and we have no idea how old the earth is.

The Artscroll is the best because it comes with the more popular commentaries, but it really takes a few years of learning Hebrew to realIze there are no translations, only commentaries.


----------



## ESay (Sep 9, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent
> ...


Okay, we don't know how old the Earth is. But in any case according to Genesis the Earth was created before the Sun. Right?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent
> irosie91
> Okay. So when did Earth (I mean the Earth as a planet) was created?
> 
> Btw, there are a number of English translations of the Torah. Which one would you recommend as the most accurate?



the book called  BERESHIT (genesis)  does not say.    Read the whole thing carefully----it is one of the most sublime books ever written


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 9, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Deduction says “yes”...I would presume vegetation needs a planet.


----------



## ESay (Sep 10, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


But the point is the star (the Sun) began forming earlier than the planets surrounding it. To say nothing about the plants, which were formed much later after the Sun had formed.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 10, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Show me the verse.
The verses state the opposite.


----------



## ESay (Sep 10, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Exactly. You won't find it in the verses. Astronomy says that.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 10, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Not really...immeasurable energy existed far before stars.
Astronomy is not unlike creating a new medication based on chemistry; there is no concrete reason the medication works or it wouldn’t take 15 years to develop.


----------



## ESay (Sep 10, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I am not arguing that there wasn't energy before stars. We were talking only about the Solar system and the sequence of its creation. 

Yes, the science may be wrong about it. And may be not. One can choose oneself whether to accept it or not.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 10, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Takes a lot of study either way...Torah and Science.
You should look at the Artscroll Talmudic Tractate Sanhedrin...Civilization knew astronomy very well.


----------



## ESay (Sep 10, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Sanhedrin? Isnt it about judges and courts?

How did the natural evil come to existence?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I see you’ve never watched the full Triumph of the Will.
> ...



The Israel apologists only see what they WANT to see so of course they will never watch it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




you nailed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




if your with agent hossfly,same as him,you're a traiter to america and  our forefathers who faught for america and like him,have taken a shit on the constitution since that is what Israel does all the time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2019)

Capri said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > So your " claim" for all the Hate is the lie of the Holocaust
> ...



you so much took him to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2019)

Capri said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > lol your rubbish has been exploded for decades now; just because you were born yesterday and think you're 'Speshul' and smart enough to just repackage the rubbish doesn't make it necessary to cover it all yet again, dumbass.
> ...





best post on this thread.


Indeed Picaro and the rest of the Israel apologsits when in failure to refute the evidence you have posted in this thread with links,they have all indeed stooped to hurling insults,belittling,asserting without offering supporting evidence,refusing to consider or even view linked doccumentation or read links with historical facts


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


 evade mode form you as always, the one off topic is YOU liar.LOL


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 10, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Would you create universe of robot


ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


As I stated previously, only God is not imperfect.
God exhibits no desire to have a relationship with a robot.
“Darkness” is inherent in order to appreciate “light”.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 10, 2019)

Ah, I see LA Fan is having trouble attracting attention again for his speshul brand of retarded conspiracy theories.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 10, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Ah, I see LA Fan is having trouble attracting attention again for his speshul brand of retarded conspiracy theories.


Henry Ford is recognized as one of the great historians of all time.


----------



## ESay (Sep 10, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I meant not this. Why there is evil because of humans deeds and free will is quite understandable. By natural evil I meant storms, hurricanes, and other natural things which cause damages and deaths.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 10, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Based on The Soul of Life (Nefesh Hachaim), there are verses in the Prophets that state the moisture released by human speech affects the atmosphere.


----------



## ESay (Sep 10, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yeah, and this causes earthquakes, zunami and wild fire.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 10, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Watch who you're calling a traitor before you experience karma.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 10, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Earthquakes are a result of petty theft and fire is the result of idol worship and adultery.
Even physics recognizes that all electrons have an affect on all other electrons.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 10, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I see LA Fan is having trouble attracting attention again for his speshul brand of retarded conspiracy theories.
> ...



Yes. And all religious people thought the earth was flat until the 20th century. Just never mind all those pics for thousands of years that show it as round. We can't get anything past LA Fan and other Aryan Jeenyuses.

Myth of the flat Earth - Wikipedia


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 10, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


shoplifting causes earthquakes...


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 10, 2019)

Picaro said:


> those pics for thousands of years that show it as round.


Pics... you mean like those in the Dec 4 - 11, 1288 Issue #655 of National Geographic?


----------



## Picaro (Sep 10, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > those pics for thousands of years that show it as round.
> ...



Ah, I see we have a Speshul Ed student here who thinks pictures only come from cameras. Nobody ever had pics until cameras were invented, no sotne carvings, etc., no drawings, nothing. Good catch! Like I said, we can't get nothing past the Forth Reich's Brayne Trust.


----------



## ESay (Sep 11, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


A sort of punishment. Which isn't too fair, to put it mildly.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Not punishment...action and consequence.
Atheists have created the concept of unwarranted punishment.


----------



## ESay (Sep 11, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


There is a logical chain which can be derived from it. Bad actions of people - earthquakes - God's will to enable this to happen. You can call it what you want but it certainly looks like punishment. Unfair punishment. And that isn't about atheists. I think there are plenty of people who believe in God, but who don't accept the explanation offered by some monotheistic religions.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


It’s called physics.
It takes a few years of cycling through the weekly Torah portion to get past the subjectivity aspect.
I went through it.
Sometimes it takes many years to have an epiphany.
It’s called life experience.


----------



## ESay (Sep 11, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I wouldn't call it subjectivity but rather common sense.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


A careful study of the text deflates the thought that God is “vengeful”.
It is Christian to believe that God created us to torture us.


----------



## ESay (Sep 11, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Unless I am mistaken, the Christians think that the current life is a test for every human being after which everyone will receive reward or punishment. It was not the very goal at the beginning, but the fall of men everything changed. 

So, why does the natural evil exist? You can say that it is the law of physics. But everything in our world was created by God, right?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


“Evil” is giving in to the desire to display a lack of gratitude towards God.
During the era of prophecy, the slightest disrespect towards God was a grave trespass and caused existence to go haywire in concert with the trespass.
That’s why God stopped communicating with humans on an explicit level; mankind couldn’t handle the consequences.
It’s very difficult to explain “evil” in a post since modern man considers “evil” to be overt robbery or murder.
To a God aware person, “evil” is not greeting someone with a smile.


----------



## ESay (Sep 11, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


We were not discussing so called moral evil (robbery, murder and so on). You understand that, right? We were discussing so called natural evil - diseases and natural events which kill and destroy (earthquakes, tornados, tsunami, wild fire and so on). 

Considering that God is omniscient, He knew from the very beginning what things would be now. He is the only creator. He created all these natural thing which destroy. You said that humans' bad deeds cause these things to happen. I cant get these things otherwise as punishment. 

And my question stands - if it is punishment, then why did God chose so indiscriminate way?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Time and space are an illusion.
The consequence of certain behaviors (causes) is meant to be overt enough for humans to get the message.
Almost all things that are stolen are mined or grown from the earth so the earth quakes from robbery.
Passionate behavior (burning with lust) causes fires.
Speech emits moisture which is what the atmosphere needs to maintain positive weather conditions.
None of this is random.
Of course, one persons disaster brings benefit to someone else...a bad crop in one region means more sales for another region.
This is detailed in the chapter of Deuteronomy after the Shema.


----------



## ESay (Sep 11, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Stolen things are mined in the Earth? And this causes earthquakes? And you believe in it literally?

You understand that in these disasters innocent people may be killed. Is this okay with God?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Are you afraid to understand that you are, in God’s “eye”, the most important human He ever created?
Humans are meant to be interactive.
I am as responsible as anyone else for not making people better than they could be.


----------



## ESay (Sep 11, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


If we are responsible for something and fail to achieve something, then we should be judged personally. I disagree with collective punishment.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


We are “judged” by God, whatever that means.
God “sees” the infinite combination of what was, and is, possible.
The fact is that most people think 1 good person is safe even when amongst millions of really bad people.
Take the Flood or S’dom...
God describes overwhelming evil and cruelty exhibited by people and yet people who don’t even read the verses in context accuse God of cruelty.

Avraham was chosen by God because Avraham called out.
You realize that Avraham was a failure until about the age of 80?
Those who mind their own business, including myself, are missing an attribute that God wants us to develop.


----------



## ESay (Sep 11, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Okay, I understand what you want to say. All people are responsible for bettering humankind and basically as long as evil still exists everyone is guilty. Right? 

What about children?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Not guilty; suffering the consequences.
Like innocent people (the *children*!) being injured or killed by drunk or texting drivers.
A tzddik is someone who doesn’t sin.
A chassid is someone who goes above and beyond in their service of God.
Avraham, Yitzhak and Yaakov were chassidim.
Joseph was a tzaddik in Egypt.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 11, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


What nonsense. If this is actually what Jews believe then when a Jew prays it is little different than a witch doctor chanting incantations.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


We don’t believe in burning people at the stake or dragging Blacks with our cars.


----------



## ESay (Sep 11, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Have you heard something about Braclav Hasids?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2019)

ESay said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Don’t confuse “chassidic” sects with what chassid means.
Wearing clothes and drinking wine doesn’t make one a chassid.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 11, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


_We don’t believe in burning people at the stake or dragging Blacks with our cars
_​But you do believe in stoning a woman to death if she was raped inside the city limits. At least dragging blacks with cars isn't in our scriptures, dumbass.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 11, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Can you quote the verse?
I think you’re paraphrasing Shariah law.


----------



## ESay (Sep 11, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Okay, I won't. But nonetheless, what do you think about them in general?


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 11, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



_Can you quote the verse?_​Deuteronomy 22
23 If a damsel that is a virgin be betrothed unto an husband, and a man find her in the city, and lie with her;
24 Then ye shall bring them both out unto the gate of that city, and ye shall stone them with stones that they die; the damsel, because she cried not, being in the city; and the man, because he hath humbled his neighbour's wife: so thou shalt put away evil from among you.


----------



## ESay (Sep 11, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> the damsel, because she cried not, being in the city;


Something tells me that this phrase implies that the intercourse was meant on mutual agreement.


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 12, 2019)

and the next verse: 25 But if a man find a betrothed damsel in the field, and the man force her, and lie with her: then the man only that lay with her shall die.


----------



## ESay (Sep 12, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> and the next verse: 25 But if a man find a betrothed damsel in the field, and the man force her, and lie with her: then the man only that lay with her shall die.


This verse explicitly says about rape. And the man is only guilty and should be punished.


----------



## Capri (Sep 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> A tzddik is someone who doesn’t sin.
> A chassid is someone who goes above and beyond in their service of God.


Isn't "tzddik" from the same word as the word for "charity" and "chassid" from the same word as the word for "kindness?"
Does that tell us something about "a tzddik" and "a "chassid" and/or about what God wants from us, either in the context of collective and individual punishment/reward or beyond it?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 12, 2019)

Capri said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > A tzddik is someone who doesn’t sin.
> ...


A tzaddik is someone who does not sin; fulfills God’s requirements (commands).
Giving charity (money) is a requirement.

A chassid (one who does kindness person to person) goes above and beyond and actually feeds, houses and/or clothes people.

Either one can coerce God to correct a situation with no overt harm occurring to anyone.
There are times, however, when God, existing outside of what we perceive as time, “knows” better than either.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 12, 2019)

why are we playing with Hebrew words?     Are we diving into gematria?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 12, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> why are we playing with Hebrew words?     Are we diving into gematria?


Because very few people know what these words actually mean.
Gematria is in another ballpark altogether.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > why are we playing with Hebrew words?     Are we diving into gematria?
> ...



someone back there attributed the meaning of the words themselves-----their
origins and construct to   "A DIVINE DESIGN"  --------that idea borders on
gematria


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 12, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The Torah is the blueprint of creation.
There is nothing that exists that isn’t in the Torah and one of the methods of discovery is gematria.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 12, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



yeah----that too.     so nitpicking about the words   TZADDIK  and  CHESED or CHASSID  --------is gematria.     I agree -----sorta


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 12, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The words are misused.
A chassid is a tzaddik but a tzaddik is not necessarily a chassid.

The guys who still dress the way they dressed in Poland and Russia are not necessarily tzaddikim.


----------



## abu afak (Sep 12, 2019)

*Mel Gibson's Father Convinces Jews To Give Up World Control*
By Dan Barash // GlossyNews.com
Mar 25, 2004, http://www.turoks.net/Cabana/JewsGiveUpWorldControl.php

Bowing to intense pressure from Mel Gibson’s father, Jews announced today that they would no longer control the world.

In a press release, Jews stated, “Although we have thoroughly enjoyed the challenges of world domination for the last 300 years, we feel it's time for gentiles to take control of their own affairs. We plan to spend more time with our families and pursue other interests.”

Many Jews expressed Relief that they could give up burdensome responsibilities.

Retired accountant Jerry Friedman, who controls all media in Montana, said, “I would just as well let the citizens of Montana manage their own TV and newspapers.
Don’t get me wrong, Montana is a fine state. But it gets awfully cold, and there’s nowhere to get a good bagel.”

Attorney Allen Franks said he's glad he no longer has to manage Bulgarian monetary policy.
“It was getting to be quite a hassle,” he said. “I already have a full time job and can’t even balance my own checkbook, let alone control the finances of an entire nation.”

Homemaker Judith Levine said she would “...miss the hustle and bustle of setting the international price for magnesium every day.
But my son is about to be Bar Mitzvah'd, and oy! Such a party we're gonna have you wouldn't believe!”

Is the future of comedy as we know it in his hands? Hollywood producer Sidney Greenbaum was pessimistic about the announcement.
“Do you really think goyim know how to make movies?” he asked. “They'll all end up being high budget, technicolor snuff flicks if you leave things up to Mel and his kind.”

Comedy experts expressed concern that the business would suffer if Jews suddenly withdrew.
According to one insider, “Take away all the Jewish comics and writers, and all you have left is Carrot Top. That’s not a world I want to live in.”

A potluck dinner in honor of Jews contributions to mankind will be held at the Hoboken Holiday Inn on April 3. All gentiles are welcome to attend. Participants will be encouraged to share an an offensive Jewish joke.

`​


----------



## Street Juice (Sep 14, 2019)

abu afak said:


> *Mel Gibson's Father Convinces Jews To Give Up World Control*
> By Dan Barash // GlossyNews.com
> Mar 25, 2004, http://www.turoks.net/Cabana/JewsGiveUpWorldControl.php
> 
> ...


Christ Almighty, you are right! Jews don't control the world at all! Praise Jesus for Jewish humor. You have made me see the light. I mean, how could 14.5 million Jews control 7.7 billion people? Crazy. Jews have no more control in the world than the 13.3 million Gonds of Gondwana (and as we all remember, the Gondi had NOTHING to do with why the US attacked Iraq in 2003).


----------



## Snouter (Sep 14, 2019)

J's gonna J!


----------



## abu afak (Sep 14, 2019)

That's odd Pig Snout!

I've been posting on I-P conflict, M-E politics, Economics, etc and was born Jewish.
Never heard of 77 yr old Barbara Spectre.
Looked up (never heard of 'Genesis Prize' either) and can see how nefarious the winners are.
Michael Bloomberg
Michael Douglas
Itzhak Perlman
Natalie Portman (ceremony cancelled because she's doesn't like Israeli policy and gave the prize money to feminist, etc, causes)
Ruth Bader Ginsberg
Anish Kapoor (Artist)

Definitely a plot to control the world.
The (stale old) Rothschilds are diluted and dying and all put together isn't one Buffett, Bezos, or Gates.
Yawn.
The most active Jewish politico is probably leftist/Anti-Zionist Soros.
`


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 14, 2019)

damn you  ABU-------you spoiled the carefully crafted delusion that we have planted
in the minds of.........uhm----them


----------



## Trickster (Jul 19, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> Metzitzah b'Peh is a technique used for hemostatsis----
> very ancient and rarely done today------there is nothing to either
> support or not support.     If a snake bites you------remember----DO NOT SUCK
> THE VENOM -------jesus said it is evil to do so   (well-----not really----some jerk
> called  John said so and he wrote the book of revulsions about the whore of Babylon)


That dude is just salty because that Jewish chick never sucked his prick. Don't mind him.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Jul 19, 2021)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The Jewish people make up LESS then ,2 percent of the total population. That is NOT 2 percent; its less then 2/10 of 1 Percent. To believe that such a few have such power a symptom of your paranoia and inferiority







__





						List of Jewish American politicians - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




just a quick comment on your false analysis, the guv controls the population


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 19, 2021)

KokomoJojo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your point? The rest must be good Christians  lol


----------

